# CONNECTIONS 4 #66



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

HELLO


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

That is always the question when your having a good time ... " why is the wine gone ?"


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We havent ventured yet but hey we are willing for anything. We have a friend coming over next April from Canada. Nitzy. I cant wait to meet her.


instead of disney land you should just come stay with me and Binky next year


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It would be great to meet up for that. It's not hard to get to Wales from here.


Flo could come couldnt she?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

We could all run off to pigeon forge and have a blast !!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Flo could come couldnt she?


Flo cant go she will be here !!!! LOL


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Flo could come couldnt she?


Flo cant go she will be here !!!! LOL


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Aw that would melt my heart too!!!
> 
> My mom asked me a little bit ago what I wanted for Christmas and I told her it wasn't anything she could get me...all I want is for Michael to come home!!!


Hang on in the sweetheart. Things have a way of turning out. :wink:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Sweet pea says im not pushing enough keys on the keyboard .. i am suppose to hit a whole bunch of them like crazy at the same time LOL


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I will remember that me and Linky want to come over and that would be awesome!!!!


I'd buy you a turkey too if you come over.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hang on in the sweetheart. Things have a way of turning out. :wink:


AMEN to that ! I'm fighting with ya sis.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'd buy you a turkey too if you come over.


I want to just show up on your doorstep one day out of the blue and say surprise !! Its Binky and Linky


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'd buy you a turkey too if you come over.


heck yea and we would eat it too .


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'd buy you a turkey too if you come over.


heck yea and we would eat it too .


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm in!!


me too................


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> My Grandmothers house still has one and it is the only one you have to use it no inside facilities at all it is only three rooms in the house a living room, kitchen, and bedroom, it is falling down now though since grandma passed away it has been neglected, so sad I miss the little house under the hill.


granny grunts road 

hard to picture them raising all those kids in that one room .


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> not by train! The nearest station to Builth Wells is Builth Road, and the journey has about 5 changes. And the cost is exhorbitant. Fingers crossed there may be a coach special from London, or even Worthing.


Or even Darlington??????????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> HELLO


hello linky...lovely to see you. When are yoiu and lkisa ciming over? she says you are..... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> That is always the question when your having a good time ... " why is the wine gone ?"


Because they are two plonkies.......


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> instead of disney land you should just come stay with me and Binky next year


There's a thought....Many a true word has been spoken in jest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> I want to just show up on your doorstep one day out of the blue and say surprise !! Its Binky and Linky


As long as you know Ive only one bathroom..hahahaha/...hey it would be wonderful.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> As long as you know Ive only one bathroom..hahahaha/...hey it would be wonderful.


haha not use to any other way .. we would wisk away somewhere to sleep because my big butt cant sleep on the floor like when we were kids visiting cousins


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> There's a thought....Many a true word has been spoken in jest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Jest NOT ye fair maiden , but note the day and we shall welcome thee with our humble abodes and many a giggles too !!!

Ive no idea what i just said .... something about plan it, tell us ,and we will pick you up and keep you in whatever style you like


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hello linky...lovely to see you. When are yoiu and lkisa ciming over? she says you are..... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


All she has to do is say the word and im there


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Of course if it goes down like that she is gonna have to say the word and bring the money because i never have any teeheehee


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Because they are two plonkies.......


Hey Binky and I can get into some wine sometimes too and i dont mind it at all


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> All she has to do is say the word and im there


Ity would be winderful.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Tee-hee! Can you send me the baby shawl pattern that only takes 100g of 3ply? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Knit very very fery fast indeed?😊


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> HELLO


Hello my lovely xxx💜


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Flo could come couldnt she?


As long as she is well behaved just like Londy and me :shock:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> As long as she is well behaved just like Londy and me :shock:


Flo's never any bother, its her mam that is.....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Aw that would melt my heart too!!!
> 
> My mom asked me a little bit ago what I wanted for Christmas and I told her it wasn't anything she could get me...all I want is for Michael to come home!!!


And, we're hoping and praying for that too.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Because they are two plonkies.......


Oh no we're not🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷👍


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> As long as she is well behaved just like Londy and me :shock:


Well, of course she is!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, we're hoping and praying for that too.


What she said xxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ity would be winderful.


hey sometimes dreams do come true .. 00003
...sdcdc
Hhh//h/j//,././/.
kk]k\3

annnnnd the baby got ahold of the keys there for a minute wanting to talk to you gsusan


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I cant bekieve I'm seeing you two next week. It makes up for all the times you southern ladies meet up for a day out.....I'm quite excited


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> hey sometimes dreams do come true .. 00003
> ...sdcdc
> Hhh//h/j//,././/.
> kk]k\3
> ...


nbsjdbrgt;fbdnfvdsk;lfbsn, Tell her grandma susan is sending her loves and kisses to a special sweet pea.....


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hello my lovely xxx💜


hello , its been such a long time since we were here at the same time !!


----------



## GoFlo (May 14, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> I cant bekieve I'm seeing you two next week. It makes up for all the times you southern ladies meet up for a day out.....I'm quite excited


Don't forget I'm coming too.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> nbsjdbrgt;fbdnfvdsk;lfbsn, Tell her grandma susan is sending her loves and kisses to a special sweet pea.....


and her dirty little face tried to kiss the screen :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> hello , its been such a long time since we were here at the same time !!


Hi Angela, yes it is. Londy snd l were talking about our trip last year, we had such a great time xx💜


----------



## GoFlo (May 14, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Well, of course she is!


Why thank you Miss Pam. I think I am the only sensible person going to Harrogate.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> and her dirty little face tried to kiss the screen :lol: :lol:


Aw bless her. She is so sweet. Sending her cuddles.....


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Angela, yes it is. Londy snd l were talking about our trip last year, we had such a great time xx💜


It was amazing , the two of you are so much fun to be around and we were so blessed to get to spend time with you 
Can't wait to do it again


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

GoFlo said:


> Why thank you Miss Pam. I think I am the only sensible person going to Harrogate.


and my owner is the sanest in this post.....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh bless him, you've got a little cracker there!!!xxx


He is a doll....I was noticing last night just how long his legs are getting...he used to be all torso like his grandpa's family, but now he's getting very lanky like his dad. I'm seeing more and more of his Dad in him as he gets older - how amazing that some of the traits are built in. He wasn't yet three when his dad passed away so I doubt that much of it was personally influenced. For instance, he hates cheese (except on pizza) and he has yet to taste a hot dog or hamburger but loves the sweets..all just like his dad.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

GoFlo said:


> Why thank you Miss Pam. I think I am the only sensible person going to Harrogate.


I don't think so. Bet you haven't started packing your bag yet😊💜 :shock:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a wonderful day out with my Purple friend today, lots of laughs and didn't spend too much money, perfect day!! Mrs P got a bit too friendly with a knitted father Christmas and drank all the wine but apart from that, it was great, thanks love!! xxx


Was she trying to get Santa to get her more wine!?


----------



## GoFlo (May 14, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Was she trying to get Santa to get her more wine!?


She'll do anything for a glass of wine (within reason of course) :thumbup:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> It would be great to meet up for that. It's not hard to get to Wales from here.


It's on the 23rd and 24th of April next year, plenty of time to save and plan.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I don't think so. Bet you haven't started packing your bag yet😊💜 :shock:


BET I HAVE SO THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

listen you lot !!!!!!!!! I'm going to bed to watch emmerdale......and Judge judy. nitey nite....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's on the 23rd and 24th of April next year, plenty of time to save and plan.


That sounds good. That might be the time Nitzi is over from Canada.

Like the sound of your wool. I managed not to buy any today well except for some purple crochet cotton💜


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> listen you lot !!!!!!!!! I'm going to bed to watch emmerdale......and Judge judy. nitey nite....


Night night Susan xx


----------



## GoFlo (May 14, 2014)

Night Susan, sleep well xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> BET I HAVE SO THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh l know you have, but I bet Flo hasn't xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's on the 23rd and 24th of April next year, plenty of time to save and plan.


Hi Barny i dont think we have met .. 

I am Linky sister to Binky and everyone here is the rest of my family  
I sometimes drift off and forget to come back for a few days at a time and i dont care too much about punctuation ... its not in the least bit relaxing and so i tend to run on and on and on ............... or i do that . 

Nice to meet ya


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> It was amazing , the two of you are so much fun to be around and we were so blessed to get to spend time with you
> Can't wait to do it again


We'll have to startsaving💜x


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> As long as she is well behaved just like Londy and me :shock:


Can Wales cope with you all together? :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeah but it was only because we'd already drunk it!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Why is it always the rum......oh that's why!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Why is it always the rum......oh that's why!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


and you can always taste the rum binky .... right hahahaha

did you tell them what you did ????


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I don't know what they are called here but I have seen then, quite expensive I think but I would love to try it!


They sell them in lidl at Christmas & I have heard they are delicious. I haven't bought because I can't, for some reason eat duck.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> listen you lot !!!!!!!!! I'm going to bed to watch emmerdale......and Judge judy. nitey nite....


enjoy !! LOve you bunches !! sweet dreams

sweet pea said kisses


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> Hi Barny i dont think we have met ..
> 
> I am Linky sister to Binky and everyone here is the rest of my family
> I sometimes drift off and forget to come back for a few days at a time and i dont care too much about punctuation ... its not in the least bit relaxing and so i tend to run on and on and on ............... or i do that .
> ...


Nice to meet you too. I'm new here and have not caught up with who's who although wine seems to crop up a fair bit all round, not a wine person myself but love Tia Maria. Hope to get to know you all better. Barny


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Had a wonderful day out with my Purple friend today, lots of laughs and didn't spend too much money, perfect day!! Mrs P got a bit too friendly with a knitted father Christmas and drank all the wine but apart from that, it was great, thanks love!! xxx


Glad you had a good day girls!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> They sell them in lidl at Christmas & I have heard they are delicious. I haven't bought because I can't, for some reason eat duck.


i can eat a chicken and a cow and a pig ... i tend to stop there .

DD1 has become vegetarian , but she once had gator .


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

besides , every other weird thing people choose to eat , be it bugs or beast , they all say the same thing....

taste like chicken .

so i just stick with the original .


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Flo could come couldnt she?


She always arrives


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Nice to meet you too. I'm new here and have not caught up with who's who although wine seems to crop up a fair bit all round, not a wine person myself but love Tia Maria. Hope to get to know you all better. Barny


Us ladies do love some wine now and then and then now and well you get my drift  ........


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> i can eat a chicken and a cow and a pig ... i tend to stop there .
> 
> DD1 has become vegetarian , but she once had gator .


Good for her. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Big kisses Sweet PeaXXXXXXX


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I don't think so. Bet you haven't started packing your bag yet😊💜 :shock:


Bet she hast got a new skirt either!,


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

i think i made a mistake letting sweet pea watch toy story .... she keeps bringing me random clothing so we can go to pizza planet .

i am now wearing one sock .. its a compression sock !  
and pj bottoms and a sporty shirt . . idk whats gonna be next but i cant wait to find out LOL


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Can Wales cope with you all together? :lol:


Not sure, but it could be fun finding out😊😊😊💜


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good for her. Xx


yea , i am supporting that choice its fine with me , but she doesn't know what she is doing so i have had to really investigate into it because she was just starving for her protein ... and not getting any.


----------



## GoFlo (May 14, 2014)

linkan said:


> i think i made a mistake letting sweet pea watch toy story .... she keeps bringing me random clothing so we can go to pizza planet .
> 
> i am now wearing one sock .. its a compression sock !
> and pj bottoms and a sporty shirt . . idk whats gonna be next but i cant wait to find out LOL


Sounds like she has my taste in fashion......avant garde!!!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Not sure, but it could be fun finding out😊😊😊💜


she gave up , she said we dont have time for this and brought me my flip flops !!! HAHAHA this kid just cracks me up ! she is tooo funny . I have her through the week again , her momma just started a new job so i get her three or four days a week 7-5


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Not sure, but it could be fun finding out😊😊😊💜


Think I could cope with that. :thumbup:


----------



## GoFlo (May 14, 2014)

linkan said:


> besides , every other weird thing people choose to eat , be it bugs or beast , they all say the same thing....
> 
> taste like chicken .
> 
> so i just stick with the original .


I've eaten frogs legs, they taste like chicken :thumbup:


----------



## GoFlo (May 14, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Think I could cope with that. :thumbup:


You're brave.


----------



## GoFlo (May 14, 2014)

I'm off to get my beauty sleep, I sure do need it! Good night everyone


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

OK , i need to get her changed and put her pick up clothes on lol 

Glad to finally get to talk to ya'll again finally !!!! 

Love and hugs all 
XOXOX


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

GoFlo said:


> I'm off to get my beauty sleep, I sure do need it! Good night everyone


Good night sleep tight


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> yea , i am supporting that choice its fine with me , but she doesn't know what she is doing so i have had to really investigate into it because she was just starving for her protein ... and not getting any.


I eat a lot of nuts, seeds and pulses plus veggies and saladd


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just managed to copy some photos from today. Lovely ginger bread house, everything is knitted.....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> heck yea and we would eat it too .


yep I agree!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> granny grunts road
> 
> hard to picture them raising all those kids in that one room .


Yep we would sing that all the way down the dirt road to the bottom where the house was!!!   I miss Grandma!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> hey sometimes dreams do come true .. 00003
> ...sdcdc
> Hhh//h/j//,././/.
> kk]k\3
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: for a second there I thought you had been hitting the wine!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Angela, yes it is. Londy snd l were talking about our trip last year, we had such a great time xx💜


two things would have made it better 1. everybody getting to be there and 2. more time


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> and you can always taste the rum binky .... right hahahaha
> 
> did you tell them what you did ????


Yeah hahaha..........NO!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Nice to meet you too. I'm new here and have not caught up with who's who although wine seems to crop up a fair bit all round, not a wine person myself but love Tia Maria. Hope to get to know you all better. Barny


What is Tia Maria?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> i can eat a chicken and a cow and a pig ... i tend to stop there .
> 
> DD1 has become vegetarian , but she once had gator .


Oh well that explains it...I would be a vegetarian after that too!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> besides , every other weird thing people choose to eat , be it bugs or beast , they all say the same thing....
> 
> taste like chicken .
> 
> so i just stick with the original .


Duck does not taste like chicken, but it is very rich and it was good!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> i think i made a mistake letting sweet pea watch toy story .... she keeps bringing me random clothing so we can go to pizza planet .
> 
> i am now wearing one sock .. its a compression sock !
> and pj bottoms and a sporty shirt . . idk whats gonna be next but i cant wait to find out LOL


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: She is so cute I love Toy Story.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> yea , i am supporting that choice its fine with me , but she doesn't know what she is doing so i have had to really investigate into it because she was just starving for her protein ... and not getting any.


She doesn't like beans so where is she getting her protein from? nuts is an option but she needs to learn to like beans.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just managed to copy some photos from today. Lovely ginger bread house, everything is knitted.....


Wow that is awesome!!

I was going to say that took a mighty big oven...until I read on :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> What is Tia Maria?


It's a coffee flavoured liquer, very nice xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's a coffee flavoured liquer, very nice xx


we have one here called Kahlua it's pretty good too!

That is what is in a white russian my favorite!!

I want one now..... :roll:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

GoFlo said:


> Why thank you Miss Pam. I think I am the only sensible person going to Harrogate.


That's highly likely!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just managed to copy some photos from today. Lovely ginger bread house, everything is knitted.....


Wow! That is awesome.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> we have one here called Kahlua it's pretty good too!
> 
> That is what is in a white russian my favorite!!
> 
> I want one now..... :roll:


Tia Maria is better than Kahlua.  Yummy!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Tia Maria is better than Kahlua.  Yummy!


Is it sold here though, I don't think I have seen it here.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

GoFlo said:


> You're brave.


Or mad???????????? :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Is it sold here though, I don't think I have seen it here.


Yes, it sold here. It's usually in the same area as the other coffee flavored liqueurs.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Or mad???????????? :lol:


Aren't we all a bit?  Plus you'll have Flo there to go with.  xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am off to get dinner and do some more straightening up around here.

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well I have some lovely news, to counteract (just a little), the wonderful dynamic duo are beginning to walk. A few days ago, little Miss B took here first 5 steps to her very excited daddy, then yesterday she took her second batch of steps to me 😊😀😁☺😄. Then, just before we left DD4's home to visit DD3's home, little Miss A took here first 3 steps to me ......... what a wonderful day for me! 💜💓💖💗💞


Those are wonderful moments. Could you video soon? They will love seeing themselves some day. My uncle taped his son babbling and when he was in his early teens he heard the tape and was so excited. I only have a few recordings and regret not doing more. 
Today in the market a young mom had her tiny boy in a body carrier facing the direction they were going. He was sooo happy, smiles, delighted to be in his world but the mom couldn't see his face. She was reading a store flyer. I had to stop myself from giving advise but she was missing previous moments and they go from stage to stage so fast.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I know how you feel, if it wasn't for people cities might be much better places. :lol:


I'm different. I want to befriend strangers as long as they are not criminal or mental intending to harm. 
It is 1 a.m. and I'm eating shrimp mei fun.ive been into Chinese food all week. Twice I had fried rice with pineapple and shrimp. I almost had it again todsy. Met 3 friends for dinner but no movie. Traffic was soo bad one lady was late and very aggravated due to driving in a traffic jam. Traffic doesnt do that to me but getting lost does so I know how she felt. I get like that when other drivers drive stupid like passing on the side of the road or going thru traffic lights or honking when traffic isn't moving. Uggg!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning Barny, I'm off to make a coffee. Will you have some?


The Chinese restaurant had jasmine tea...delicious! I had 3 tall cups!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Because our house was originally 3 up, 3 down and a garage, and two rooms were added at the side, so the stairs were altered. We now have four bedrooms and a bathroom, but you have to go through the original middle room to get to the back room, so it has no privacy. OK for young kids but not adults. So the middle room is where I put all my craft stuff, and I store all the Armed Forces day stuff. DH thinks it is a junk room and just throws stuff in on top of whatever is there. There is even a sofa in there somewhere! Yesterday I moved some of his rubbish and found two packs of wool I had forgotten I had! So exciting!!!


You are lucky to have so much space. My friend went to an auction and said 4 drawers were sold for $10 each. I could have put them to good use. But whoever got them was meant to have them so I don't feel too bad.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I won't go food shopping with mine because he takes too long looking at everything for bargains.


My hub shopped like a tornado and didn't like my slower speed. In time he slowed a bit and I sped up a bit. When I got to the veggie aisle I turned mushy the other day remembering shopping for her veggies for thanksgiving and with hub for the bird. Holiday is not lie it was but I'm trying to adjust.i guess a weepy time now and then is to be expected. We got a recipee from The Chew and will try it tomorrow I hope. Son wants to see if we like it and make it again on the holiday. I won't want it twice I think.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> she gave up , she said we dont have time for this and brought me my flip flops !!! HAHAHA this kid just cracks me up ! she is tooo funny . I have her through the week again , her momma just started a new job so i get her three or four days a week 7-5


I think she is going to keep you busy & laughing!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all I'm having an early start today. Electric person coming to install a new meter supposed to arrive from 8am, not here yet. Spent yet another day at hospital with our new baby yesterday, keeping DD company. Our GP rang & said baby needed to be seen. He came home last night. The Consultant thinks he is allergic to the formula he has been having & they now have to try a special prescription formula. My DD really want to feed him herself but they have discovered he has a tongue tie which is stopping him feed properly from her so that's why he needs mixed feeding. She has to take him back in 2 weeks. Hopefully this will stop the pain the poor little thing is in. I'm taking his big Bro to the library this morning while DD goes to register the baby she's threatening to change his name as she has decided she doesn't like Felix, hope she doesn't.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from chilly Surrey. Had a hit of a lie in and now I'm in a rush to getthings ready for sewing group. Love you all and catch you later _&#128156;xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Morning all from a fine and dry mid-Wales, no rain and a touch of blue sky but boy has the temperature dropped. Never mind got a stew stewing away in the oven, done the potatoes and puddings ready to do later and now the house is beginning to get that lovely stewy aroma.
Yes Tia Maria is a coffee liqueur, some people mix it with coke (the drink not the drug) The wimps, I love it straight, no ice, no nothing. It's my bed time drink while we are doing the crossword. Yet again nothing planned for the day, you are all almost making me jealous with your busy lives but on the other hand I get to do lots of knitting. I should be doing the ironing but hey it will still be there tomorrow. I know it will 'cause however long I leave it, it never does itself. Will check up later to see what you have all been up to. Barny.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. I just couldnt get out of bed today. I'm so tired. Ive got no plans so I'm not doing much.DH is telling me the latest news about hostages, What a world to ake up to.Poor people.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:17 am ET and 3'C (37'F) 
I'm being treated to DD's foul mood so I won't be on too long. I hate when she wakes up early. She's more pleasant once she has had her coffee.
I've had to frog and restart Stuarts socks 3 times. I'll get it right yet.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I just couldnt get out of bed today. I'm so tired. Ive got no plans so I'm not doing much.DH is telling me the latest news about hostages, What a world to ake up to.Poor people.


I forgot to put the alarm on. If it wasn't for Bella-kitty, I'd still be snoozing.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all I'm having an early start today. Electric person coming to install a new meter supposed to arrive from 8am, not here yet. Spent yet another day at hospital with our new baby yesterday, keeping DD company. Our GP rang & said baby needed to be seen. He came home last night. The Consultant thinks he is allergic to the formula he has been having & they now have to try a special prescription formula. My DD really want to feed him herself but they have discovered he has a tongue tie which is stopping him feed properly from her so that's why he needs mixed feeding. She has to take him back in 2 weeks. Hopefully this will stop the pain the poor little thing is in. I'm taking his big Bro to the library this morning while DD goes to register the baby she's threatening to change his name as she has decided she doesn't like Felix, hope she doesn't.


We have markings all over the front yard. The town is sending a company to drill holes for some kind of study and they wanted to make sure that they didn't hit anything important. It's amazing to see how much stuff is underground.
I hope the baby's name stays the same.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> we have one here called Kahlua it's pretty good too!
> 
> That is what is in a white russian my favorite!!
> 
> I want one now..... :roll:


I'm going to get in the car and drive so I can't have one, but that sounds like a good idea for after work. It may even help with my socks.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> She doesn't like beans so where is she getting her protein from? nuts is an option but she needs to learn to like beans.


There are protein powders up here in the health stores that might work. They are made up of ground bean flour I think.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

DD just said that I caused her foul mood. Must have been because I was getting ready for work and ignoring her for the most part. I'm getting out of here.
Have a happy Friday everyone.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> So that's where it went💜 :shock:


the old saying ' you can't have your cake and eat it too' goes for wine as well I'm afraid.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Sweet pea says im not pushing enough keys on the keyboard .. i am suppose to hit a whole bunch of them like crazy at the same time LOL


we would understand! Purple has been making us practise! Now she's stopped.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> I want to just show up on your doorstep one day out of the blue and say surprise !! Its Binky and Linky


Give us warning and we'll all be there to meet you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Or even Darlington??????????


who knows? I looked on trainline. It said special events only from Worthing.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> hey sometimes dreams do come true .. 00003
> ...sdcdc
> Hhh//h/j//,././/.
> kk]k\3
> ...


like I said...I understood every bonk.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> and her dirty little face tried to kiss the screen :lol: :lol:


bless her, she really is a poppet.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

GoFlo said:


> Why thank you Miss Pam. I think I am the only sensible person going to Harrogate.


I'm sure that some sensible people are going to Harrogate, but they won't be in your party! :-D :-D :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I don't think so. Bet you haven't started packing your bag yet😊💜 :shock:


Neither have I!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> It was amazing , the two of you are so much fun to be around and we were so blessed to get to spend time with you
> Can't wait to do it again


all of you are fun and I wish I could meet every one of you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's on the 23rd and 24th of April next year, plenty of time to save and plan.


Imagine. Spending St George's Day in Wales. Would they let us in? I'm coming.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> i can eat a chicken and a cow and a pig ... i tend to stop there .
> 
> DD1 has become vegetarian , but she once had gator .


I think I would become a vegetarian after that!! Having said that, I did eat 'roo, ostrich, camel and some other weird stuff in Oz, the camel was delicious!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Can Wales cope with you all together? :lol:


probably not. Willing to risk it?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> and you can always taste the rum binky .... right hahahaha
> 
> did you tell them what you did ????


Tell all!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> They sell them in lidl at Christmas & I have heard they are delicious. I haven't bought because I can't, for some reason eat duck.


Duck is greasier than land birds.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> we have one here called Kahlua it's pretty good too!
> 
> That is what is in a white russian my favorite!!
> 
> I want one now..... :roll:


Yeah, me too, so what else is in it? Kahlua is exactly the same as Tia Maria and equally delish!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Tia Maria is better than Kahlua.  Yummy!


  Oops sorry Pam, I just said it was exactly the same but I haven't had much of either so I will bow to your superior knowledge!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> My hub shopped like a tornado and didn't like my slower speed. In time he slowed a bit and I sped up a bit. When I got to the veggie aisle I turned mushy the other day remembering shopping for her veggies for thanksgiving and with hub for the bird. Holiday is not lie it was but I'm trying to adjust.i guess a weepy time now and then is to be expected. We got a recipee from The Chew and will try it tomorrow I hope. Son wants to see if we like it and make it again on the holiday. I won't want it twice I think.


Memories are good and as long as we can hang on to the good ones, the person is still with you, enjoy your happy memories and shed a tear if you want to!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all I'm having an early start today. Electric person coming to install a new meter supposed to arrive from 8am, not here yet. Spent yet another day at hospital with our new baby yesterday, keeping DD company. Our GP rang & said baby needed to be seen. He came home last night. The Consultant thinks he is allergic to the formula he has been having & they now have to try a special prescription formula. My DD really want to feed him herself but they have discovered he has a tongue tie which is stopping him feed properly from her so that's why he needs mixed feeding. She has to take him back in 2 weeks. Hopefully this will stop the pain the poor little thing is in. I'm taking his big Bro to the library this morning while DD goes to register the baby she's threatening to change his name as she has decided she doesn't like Felix, hope she doesn't.


Oh bless him. Jake was born with tongue-tie but they sorted it the day he was born and he was fine, they should have spotted that at the hospital sooner. How is DD now, better, I hope? xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to get in the car and drive so I can't have one, but that sounds like a good idea for after work. It may even help with my socks.


No dear, I don't think it will help with your socks at al!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Duck is greasier than land birds.


To keep them warm in the water, I guess. Yummy!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think I would become a vegetarian after that!! Having said that, I did eat 'roo, ostrich, camel and some other weird stuff in Oz, the camel was delicious!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I did too, and 'gator. And none of them tasted like chicken!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh bless him. Jake was born with tongue-tie but they sorted it the day he was born and he was fine, they should have spotted that at the hospital sooner. How is DD now, better, I hope? xxx


believe it or not I was born tongue-tied. The doctor just snipped it then and there (well, it was in the war)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Phew, that took some catching up!!
Went to Jake's school assembly today, it was International Book day so almost everyone dressed up. Jake's teacher from last year, male, went as Miss Haversham, the kids thought it hilarious as he has a beard!! Jake spoke beautifully and clearly, of course! Every week, they pick one child from each class who has achieved something special in the last week, even if it is only to not be so naughty, Liv got the award for her class today for good artwork at a visit to Greenwich Observatory, so lucky we were there to see her get it!! After we got home from that, Jill helped me cut 8 panels of voile curtaining I have to make up, I think I will now call it 'vile' curtaining! I still have to tackle cutting up the lining :roll: :roll: :roll: Have a good one everybody, catch you later, lots of love and come back Purly, we miss you....and Jynx!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> believe it or not I was born tongue-tied. The doctor just snipped it then and there (well, it was in the war)


...and there was no stopping you after that, eh love?!!! xxxxxxxx :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Phew, that took some catching up!!
> Went to Jake's school assembly today, it was International Book day so almost everyone dressed up. Jake's teacher from last year, male, went as Miss Haversham, the kids thought it hilarious as he has a beard!! Jake spoke beautifully and clearly, of course! Every week, they pick one child from each class who has achieved something special in the last week, even if it is only to not be so naughty, Liv got the award for her class today for good artwork at a visit to Greenwich Observatory, so lucky we were there to see her get it!! After we got home from that, Jill helped me cut 8 panels of voile curtaining I have to make up, I think I will now call it 'vile' curtaining! I still have to tackle cutting up the lining :roll: :roll: :roll: Have a good one everybody, catch you later, lots of love and come back Purly, we miss you....and Jynx!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


See 'Update on Dreamweaver/Jynx'. We all miss you both.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ...and there was no stopping you after that, eh love?!!! xxxxxxxx :lol:


He did tell my mother he thought he had snipped a bit far! Ihave certainly never been lost for words!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It is dull, cold but dry here. I think I need my second coffee of the day to warm my up.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> See 'Update on Dreamweaver/Jynx'. We all miss you both.


What, where??!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:17 am ET and 3'C (37'F)
> I'm being treated to DD's foul mood so I won't be on too long. I hate when she wakes up early. She's more pleasant once she has had her coffee.
> I've had to frog and restart Stuarts socks 3 times. I'll get it right yet.


Good morning. We're joining you in the cold here, Nitzi. We've got 35F this morning. I'm waiting for it the daylight so I can get a walk in. It's going to be a brisk one. I'll stop in at a friend's for a cup of coffee, so that will make a nice break. Sorry your DD treated you to her foul mood this morning. I hope you get those socks done.  I hope you have a good day at work and a great weekend!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Phew, that took some catching up!!
> Went to Jake's school assembly today, it was International Book day so almost everyone dressed up. Jake's teacher from last year, male, went as Miss Haversham, the kids thought it hilarious as he has a beard!! Jake spoke beautifully and clearly, of course! Every week, they pick one child from each class who has achieved something special in the last week, even if it is only to not be so naughty, Liv got the award for her class today for good artwork at a visit to Greenwich Observatory, so lucky we were there to see her get it!! After we got home from that, Jill helped me cut 8 panels of voile curtaining I have to make up, I think I will now call it 'vile' curtaining! I still have to tackle cutting up the lining :roll: :roll: :roll: Have a good one everybody, catch you later, lots of love and come back Purly, we miss you....and Jynx!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Sounds like a fun day - other than cutting the voile curtaining! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Its starting to rain and getting very windy. All Ive done is make a dinner and sudoku.I think when purple and londy come up here they had better bring their ski's. I dont mean for the water rapids, I mean for the snow. Its well forecast.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> DD just said that I caused her foul mood. Must have been because I was getting ready for work and ignoring her for the most part. I'm getting out of here.
> Have a happy Friday everyone.


All I can say it's a daughter thing, I can never do or say the right thing, most of the time!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> all of you are fun and I wish I could meet every one of you.


So do I, maybe one day?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Duck is greasier than land birds.


I think that's why it doesn't agree with you, but I have had some at a Chinesee restaurant, yummy in the pancakes, but it didn't seem so fatty then.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its starting to rain and getting very windy. All Ive done is make a dinner and sudoku.I think when purple and londy come up here they had better bring their ski's. I dont mean for the water rapids, I mean for the snow. Its well forecast.


Aaaaaah. Fur boots st yhe ready. It's much colder here todsy❄❄❄❄❄💜

You can tell I'm on my tablet as l gavd typolitis again. :-o


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Oh bless him. Jake was born with tongue-tie but they sorted it the day he was born and he was fine, they should have spotted that at the hospital sooner. How is DD now, better, I hope? xxx


DD seems not too bad, but we are watching her closely. Baby had the new milk last night & today & was like a different baby, not screaming. He actually feel asleep very contented this morning instead of screaming & wareing himself out. It's going to be ages to sort out his tongue, she's been told she can get it done quickly privately but it's very expensive, we've offered but she says no. She looked in Little O's mouth & he has a tongue tie too which she had never really noticed & maybe that's why he had trouble feeding.
She's happy today as her friend from Uni has come to visit & another coming tomorrow. Hopefully she will pop in & see Auntie June on Monday if it's still on??


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Aaaaaah. Fur boots st yhe ready. It's much colder here todsy❄❄❄❄❄💜
> 
> You can tell I'm on my tablet as l gavd typolitis again. :-o


The weather forecast didn't look good this morning, very white.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> The weather forecast didn't look good this morning, very white.


Might need fur lined knickers!x


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Might need fur lined knickers!x


I need them now, we were supposed to get our central heating installed this yer but with everything going on we didn't. Once we get our fires going the house warms up great but it's taking time. I going to look for my boots later, I never used to feel the cold, but I sure do now. Hope you have yours ready for Harrogate, it's cold UP NORTH!!! The weatherman said the wind was blowing from the Arctic so poor GS will get it first!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its starting to rain and getting very windy. All Ive done is make a dinner and sudoku.I think when purple and londy come up here they had better bring their ski's. I dont mean for the water rapids, I mean for the snow. Its well forecast.


Oh dear!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> All I can say it's a daughter thing, I can never do or say the right thing, most of the time!


Nor me, I'm wrong by default!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Aaaaaah. Fur boots st yhe ready. It's much colder here todsy❄❄❄❄❄💜
> 
> You can tell I'm on my tablet as l gavd typolitis again. :-o


Well, I hardly noticed dear!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> DD seems not too bad, but we are watching her closely. Baby had the new milk last night & today & was like a different baby, not screaming. He actually feel asleep very contented this morning instead of screaming & wareing himself out. It's going to be ages to sort out his tongue, she's been told she can get it done quickly privately but it's very expensive, we've offered but she says no. She looked in Little O's mouth & he has a tongue tie too which she had never really noticed & maybe that's why he had trouble feeding.
> She's happy today as her friend from Uni has come to visit & another coming tomorrow. Hopefully she will pop in & see Auntie June on Monday if it's still on??


Oh yes, definitely!! I shall come straight from getting sweaty at Zumba so you might want to stand well back!! 1300 hours M & S Café? xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, I bit the bullet and got heading tape on four curtain panels. It's not nice fabric to work with, very very soft and attaching very very stiff tape was not easy. I stabbed my finger on a pin at one point and got blood on the inside tape but don't spose anyone will notice! Four lining panels to do the same way  and then I'm getting on for halfway there!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What, where??!!!


I meant go to 'search' and look it up. I'ts the last I have seen about Jynx.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to get in the car and drive so I can't have one, but that sounds like a good idea for after work. It may even help with my socks.


It was good!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I meant go to 'search' and look it up. I'ts the last I have seen about Jynx.


She hasn't posted for well over a year. Rookie, have you heard from Jynx on here? I have seen her on Facebook quite a lot but not to chat to. xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Tell all!!!


Well what happened was we went to eat by the river and I was telling her how I had a long island iced tea in Pigeon Forge that was so good and you couldn't taste the alcohol well she said not true you can always taste the rum...so I ordered one to prove a point...and wouldn't you know you could taste the rum in theirs....so I wasn't about to drink it because I was driving and she didn't drink it soooooo I poured it in a to go cup with my iced tea and drank it when I got home.....I had to keep reminding myself will driving not to drink out of it.....I don't know about over there but here that is not allowed....I had to pay for it so it was coming home with me to be consumed there..... :shock: :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think I would become a vegetarian after that!! Having said that, I did eat 'roo, ostrich, camel and some other weird stuff in Oz, the camel was delicious!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


That's what I said...the first part that is!!! :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeah, me too, so what else is in it? Kahlua is exactly the same as Tia Maria and equally delish!!


Kahlua, a little vodka (or a lot) and cream or I use skim milk!! It was really good by the way!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> probably not. Willing to risk it?


Yes and any other year I would suggest you get together and come and stay and I would get rid of hubby for a few days, send him to his sisters or something. Next year is out as we are off to a wedding the weekend after, in Essex where his sister lives so can't expect hime to drive there and back in a week. If we are all still speaking perhaps the year after we could arrange something, as I have said previously I have plenty of floor space and a few beds. It could be a laugh. Anyway plenty of time to think about it. Barny


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Kahlua, a little vodka (or a lot) and cream or I use skim milk!! It was really good by the way!


Blech !! I'm not a huge fan of vodka or Rum. 
I prefer the wines and occasionally a mixed drink like pina colada , daiquiri , or strawberry margarita   :shock: :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Kahlua, a little vodka (or a lot) and cream or I use skim milk!! It was really good by the way!


The previous post double posted .. dont know why LOL 
sweet pea is up from her nap and once again we are making pizza with play doh


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> I think that's why it doesn't agree with you, but I have had some at a Chinesee restaurant, yummy in the pancakes, but it didn't seem so fatty then.


When I'm cooking duck I always drain the fat off a couple of times while roasting it and find it does not taste greasy at all.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> When I'm cooking duck I always drain the fat off a couple of times while roasting it and find it does not taste greasy at all.


How do you roast a duck ? What kind of seasons do you add to duck , if any.....


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

GSusan , sweet pea likes to strip down to her pullup or diaper every day , today she was cold so she insisted that her sweater you made her was hiding from her and i needed to find it , so she is running around here with nothing but that sweater and her diaper ........and it is priceless 
oh and she calls it her sweater from grandma susan too !  she LOVES it


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Have any of you heard of eggy's or surprise eggs? 

Apparently its the latest rage to put things in plastic eggs or plastic eggs wrapped in playdoh with tiny toys inside or giant ones with ..well you get the point . and then making videos of opening them and posting on youtube.
look it up there are tons and tons of these videos!

For whatever reason sweet pea LOVES watching them.
They really don't make much sense to me other than in an easter egg type application.... 

So thats what i am going to do for her at easter ... easter eggs covered in playdoh with surprises inside lol.

Till then she only gets to watch them here when she completes a task , like clean up time or going on the potty , or finish eating type deal.

Just wandered if these video's were popular over the pond too.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Well , i am going to go , i think i missed everyone today chat wise.

thanks for all the advice on the protein , i have successfully gotten DD1 to eat some types of beans and nuts the vegetables are no problem .
In the mean time i am still collecting recipes to try out for her to make complete meals instead of the random way its been going.  

I have sewing circle tonight , can't wait to see you sis , been too long already LOL .I finished the one blanket so now i have to decide what i am going to work on or take with me tonight .... HMMMMM if i get my yarn wound perhaps a hat  right Binky  

Ok all 

love and hugs 
XOXOXO


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> How do you roast a duck ? What kind of seasons do you add to duck , if any.....


I stab it all over with a fork (it releases some of the fat when cooking), sprinkle salt over the skin (to crisp it up) and just roast it in the oven. Yummy, think I will do one after all our stew is gone


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

It's 9.45pm have just looked out the window and it has snowed. Not much but it has turned some of the grass white. Don't think we'll be snowed in tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> She hasn't posted for well over a year. Rookie, have you heard from Jynx on here? I have seen her on Facebook quite a lot but not to chat to. xxx


Same here. I hope she and Purly are ok. Miss them both.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Kahlua, a little vodka (or a lot) and cream or I use skim milk!! It was really good by the way!


It is!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Have any of you heard of eggy's or surprise eggs?
> 
> Apparently its the latest rage to put things in plastic eggs or plastic eggs wrapped in playdoh with tiny toys inside or giant ones with ..well you get the point . and then making videos of opening them and posting on youtube.
> look it up there are tons and tons of these videos!
> ...


I don't know how Michael found them but he watched them all the time too!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Ok I am going to go and take something to ease the pain in my head....I have no will power and I had mixed nuts here yesterday and well I am allergic to them and I feel horrible now!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Oh yes, definitely!! I shall come straight from getting sweaty at Zumba so you might want to stand well back!! 1300 hours M & S Café? xxxx


I'll make sure MrB will take Little O to nursery in the morning. Then we can be there by 1. I'll PM YOU.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> GSusan , sweet pea likes to strip down to her pullup or diaper every day , today she was cold so she insisted that her sweater you made her was hiding from her and i needed to find it , so she is running around here with nothing but that sweater and her diaper ........and it is priceless
> oh and she calls it her sweater from grandma susan too !  she LOVES it


My grandson was dressed up in a mask a breast plate & nothing at the bottom, not a pretty sigh, but he was happy.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Ok I am going to go and take something to ease the pain in my head....I have no will power and I had mixed nuts here yesterday and well I am allergic to them and I feel horrible now!!!


Hope you are still feeling better


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Ok I am going to go and take something to ease the pain in my head....I have no will power and I had mixed nuts here yesterday and well I am allergic to them and I feel horrible now!!!


Hope you are still feeling better


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good news today. The biopsy from last week came back normal.  The doctor himself called me to let me know. What a nice man!  Will have another procedure in a year. He and my normal gastroenterologist decided he would do it next year.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Good news today. The biopsy from last week came back normal.  The doctor himself called me to let me know. What a nice man!  Will have another procedure in a year. He and my normal gastroenterologist decided he would do it next year.


Fantastic news, you must be so relieved. I'm just off to bed, you can enjoy the rest of your day very happy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Fantastic news, you must be so relieved. I'm just off to bed, you can enjoy the rest of your day very happy!


I really am! Thanks, Chris, and all the rest of you lovely ladies for your love and support through all of this! I so much appreciate it and all of you!  xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good news today. The biopsy from last week came back normal.  The doctor himself called me to let me know. What a nice man!  Will have another procedure in a year. He and my normal gastroenterologist decided he would do it next year.


That is good news Pam, I'm pleased for you :thumbup: xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a freezing cold Wales. No more snow in the night but more threatened today. The grass is still quite white. Will not be venturing far today. The log burner is blazing, the stew is ready to warm up and the knitting needles are at the ready, we will be having a cosy day in front of the fire. Hope you are all snow-free. Back later. Barny.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I don't know how Michael found them but he watched them all the time too!


Haven't come across them here but will have a look! Whatever keeps 'em quiet, eh?!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'll make sure MrB will take Little O to nursery in the morning. Then we can be there by 1. I'll PM YOU.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good news today. The biopsy from last week came back normal.  The doctor himself called me to let me know. What a nice man!  Will have another procedure in a year. He and my normal gastroenterologist decided he would do it next year.


That's made me very happy to hear that Pam, so glad you shared! All forgotten for another year, brilliant!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning from a cold, wet and sleaty London! We are off for and early lunch with Sam and the kids in an hour and then on to the panto! Looking forward to a proper catch up with the kids and to find out how the evacuation day went! Stay nice and warm everyone - except Judi, you stay cool! Love you lots xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a freezing cold Wales. No more snow in the night but more threatened today. The grass is still quite white. Will not be venturing far today. The log burner is blazing, the stew is ready to warm up and the knitting needles are at the ready, we will be having a cosy day in front of the fire. Hope you are all snow-free. Back later. Barny.


Sounds a very nice day to me, a change from London! It's freezing here today, I have to go out unfortunatly but not too far. Keep warm & enjoy your stew!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a cold, wet and sleaty London! We are off for and early lunch with Sam and the kids in an hour and then on to the panto! Looking forward to a proper catch up with the kids and to find out how the evacuation day went! Stay nice and warm everyone - except Judi, you stay cool! Love you lots xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Have fun, can't wait for mine to be a little older to go to the panto, hopefully next year. We are all going to a Christmas show on Christmas Eve, weather permitting!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny but very cold Surrey. We had snow flurries earlier and it is also quite windy. Oh well, will just have to stay in and knit.

Pam, so glad your tests were ok, loads of relief and hugs coming your way.

Hope everybody is staying warm. Have a good week end. Now going to do catch up.xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a cold, wet and sleaty London! We are off for and early lunch with Sam and the kids in an hour and then on to the panto! Looking forward to a proper catch up with the kids and to find out how the evacuation day went! Stay nice and warm everyone - except Judi, you stay cool! Love you lots xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Look behind you!!!! Have fun xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning from a windy and rsiny NE.I think it could be a knitting day today. I've slept in until 10.45 today. I'm getting worse, I'll have to be uop next week.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning from a windy and rsiny NE.I think it could be a knitting day today. I've slept in until 10.45 today. I'm getting worse, I'll have to be uop next week.


I shall be your alarm clock, that is if Londy will be mine!!!xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good news today. The biopsy from last week came back normal.  The doctor himself called me to let me know. What a nice man!  Will have another procedure in a year. He and my normal gastroenterologist decided he would do it next year.


Marvelous news pam. Glad to hear it. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That is good news Pam, I'm pleased for you :thumbup: xxxxxx


Thank you!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's made me very happy to hear that Pam, so glad you shared! All forgotten for another year, brilliant!!! xxxxxxxxxx


Thank you! I'm sooooo relieved! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a cold, wet and sleaty London! We are off for and early lunch with Sam and the kids in an hour and then on to the panto! Looking forward to a proper catch up with the kids and to find out how the evacuation day went! Stay nice and warm everyone - except Judi, you stay cool! Love you lots xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Enjoy your day out. Stay warm and dry. It's really cold (34F) here this morning but clear. Off for my walk soon.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny but very cold Surrey. We had snow flurries earlier and it is also quite windy. Oh well, will just have to stay in and knit.
> 
> Pam, so glad your tests were ok, loads of relief and hugs coming your way.
> 
> Hope everybody is staying warm. Have a good week end. Now going to do catch up.xxxx


Thank you! Such a relief for me! Yes, stay in and knit. Great plan!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Marvelous news pam. Glad to hear it. xxxx


Thank you! Me, too!  xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive done B all again today. Just Sudoku...What good is that to anybody eh? ts been snowing but it hasnt layed. Ive had terribke trouble today to get on kp. Have any of you?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

What date is thanksgiving day?????????????


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That's the postman putting post through the door. Time for my first coffee of the day!


At my old house the mailman came on the porch and put the mail in the box so all I did was step out to get it. Here the mailbox is at the end of a drive two car lengths plus long and I have to go out there to get it. When it's a nice day it's ok but when there is 3 feet of snow its a bother. I must have fallen asleep when I wrote this and it was sitting here unsent. Also, I plugged in the iPad over night and it is saying 5% power. Just saw the power strip button was off so my clock was dark and this is uncharged. Oh bother!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Same here. I hope she and Purly are ok. Miss them both.


I went into Search at the top of the page and put in Jynx, and the page opened on 28th October came up, explaining how she had been in hospital etc. That is what I was trying to say. Jynx herself has not been on for Aa while.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good news today. The biopsy from last week came back normal.  The doctor himself called me to let me know. What a nice man!  Will have another procedure in a year. He and my normal gastroenterologist decided he would do it next year.


Oh good result! Well done.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a freezing cold Wales. No more snow in the night but more threatened today. The grass is still quite white. Will not be venturing far today. The log burner is blazing, the stew is ready to warm up and the knitting needles are at the ready, we will be having a cosy day in front of the fire. Hope you are all snow-free. Back later. Barny.


there were actually a few flakes here in Worthing last night. I am NOT looking forward to this winter.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive done B all again today. Just Sudoku...What good is that to anybody eh? ts been snowing but it hasnt layed. Ive had terribke trouble today to get on kp. Have any of you?


Sudoku is good for the brain. Keep it thinking.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I am so cold I think my brain has dropped off.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I am so cold I think my brain has dropped off.


Sending you warm hugs my saxy. I'm sitting right next to the radiator.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a cold, wet and sleaty London! We are off for and early lunch with Sam and the kids in an hour and then on to the panto! Looking forward to a proper catch up with the kids and to find out how the evacuation day went! Stay nice and warm everyone - except Judi, you stay cool! Love you lots xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Oh no you're not.... :XD:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

It's cold here today, have just been out in the car. The thermostat was registering 2'c! I think the wind is making it feel much colder than it actually is.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Sending you warm hugs my saxy. I'm sitting right next to the radiator.


so am I but it's upstairs and connected to the bedrooms and bathroom, and he who knows best sets it for a couple hours in the morning and evening. I normally just dress up, but it is VERY cold today.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good news today. The biopsy from last week came back normal.  The doctor himself called me to let me know. What a nice man!  Will have another procedure in a year. He and my normal gastroenterologist decided he would do it next year.


That is great news!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a cold, wet and sleaty London! We are off for and early lunch with Sam and the kids in an hour and then on to the panto! Looking forward to a proper catch up with the kids and to find out how the evacuation day went! Stay nice and warm everyone - except Judi, you stay cool! Love you lots xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Have a great day! It is not so nice here right now either rainy and cold supposed to drop and threaten some of the white stuff!

I just want to crawl back into bed as I feel horrible really kickin myself for doing this so close to Thanksgiving can't muster the energy to get anything done!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> What date is thanksgiving day?????????????


The 26th this Thursday!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have been to take Ava home and to the store I am going to make taco salad for dinner, and maybe make my pumpkin pies so I can freeze them and be one less thing to do this week.

Hope you all are staying warm or cool whichever is suitable for you and having a great day!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> What date is thanksgiving day?????????????


Thursday, 11/26.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening. Had a nice day staying in. Made a lemon drizzle cake, a fish curry and done some knitting. Oh and 'helped' Mr P do things with his new laptop! The temperature is down to freezing :shock: 

Anyway I am a very proud Knanna again. GS2 played his cello at a school concert Thursday evening, swam in a district swimming gala on Friday morning and came 4th out of 10 in his age group breaststroke race and won an interschool spelling competition on Friday evening.. LM played for her school at netball and her team won 3-1.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thursday, 11/26.


We shall raise a glass to you when we are in Harrogate on Thursdayxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. Had a nice day staying in. Made a lemon drizzle cake, a fish curry and done some knitting. Oh and 'helped' Mr P do things with his new laptop! The temperature is down to freezing :shock:
> 
> Anyway I am a very proud Knanna again. GS2 played his cello at a school concert Thursday evening, swam in a district swimming gala on Friday morning and came 4th out of 10 in his age group breaststroke race and won an interschool spelling competition on Friday evening.. LM played for her school at netball and her team won 3-1.


A gloating granny, good for them. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We shall raise a glass to you when we are in Harrogate on Thursdayxxxx


And it will be very much appreciated!  xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> A gloating granny, good for them. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thank you Barney. The last netball game LM played they lost 14-0 so she was rather pleased this time. :thumbup:

How's the weather been with you today?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And it will be very much appreciated!  xxxooo


Our pleasure xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. Had a nice day staying in. Made a lemon drizzle cake, a fish curry and done some knitting. Oh and 'helped' Mr P do things with his new laptop! The temperature is down to freezing :shock:
> 
> Anyway I am a very proud Knanna again. GS2 played his cello at a school concert Thursday evening, swam in a district swimming gala on Friday morning and came 4th out of 10 in his age group breaststroke race and won an interschool spelling competition on Friday evening.. LM played for her school at netball and her team won 3-1.


You have every right to be a proud Knanna, well done to both of them, they deserve a treat!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Barney. The last netball game LM played they lost 14-0 so she was rather pleased this time. :thumbup:
> 
> How's the weather been with you today?


It's been a beautiful sunny day if you were inside looking out but it is freezing outside and the snow we had last night has hardly moved off the grass. Only teasing about the gloating granny, I'm probably jealous, my grandmother who lived with us couldn't have cared less about me, it was all my brother from the day he was born. From that day her and my mother doted on him and Dad just about brought me up from that day. Still I learnt all about woodwork and other practical things like that and went everywhere with him.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You have every right to be a proud Knanna, well done to both of them, they deserve a treat!


Thanks Chris. I have every intention of treating them. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's been a beautiful sunny day if you were inside looking out but it is freezing outside and the snow we had last night has hardly moved off the grass. Only teasing about the gloating granny, I'm probably jealous, my grandmother who lived with us couldn't have cared less about me, it was all my brother from the day he was born. From that day her and my mother doted on him and Dad just about brought me up from that day. Still I learnt all about woodwork and other practical things like that and went everywhere with him.


I too learnt all about woodwork from my Dad, but that was because I was an only child so I got to climb trees, had a train set and mecanno. Mind you I did learn alll about sewing from my Nanna as she was a dress maker. Hope your woodburner is keeping you nice and warm. The one we had in France was so good that we could go around indoors with just tee shirts. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I too learnt all about woodwork from my Dad, but that was because I was an only child so I got to climb trees, had a train set and mecanno. Mind you I did learn alll about sewing from my Nanna as she was a dress maker. Hope your woodburner is keeping you nice and warm. The one we had in France was so good that we could go around indoors with just tee shirts. xx


You were fortunate, I taught myself to knit my mother wouldn't teach me because I was left handed. Yes I was a proper tom boy, could climb every wall in our back lane, any tree around and could beat the boys at football. No wonder I'm not very domesticated now.

Our wood burner is great and as you say we can take sweat shirts off and wander around in shirts. Barny


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Evening all, just had a quick catch up but it's been a short evening as we seem to have brought the gks back with us for the night so we watched a couple of films and have just got them to bed!!
We had a very nice lunch in Pizza Express before the panto, which
was as good as usual and the BBC cameras were there as it is going to be featured in a programme to be shown Christmas week called, provisionally, Back in Time for Christmas, it's a living history series in which a family will try and experience what it was like to live as people did in the past. We had to sign forms giving them permission to show us on screen of they wanted to. There was a woman sitting behind us who we thought was a plant, she laughed so very loud and heartily at _everything_ and sang so out of tune in the singalong bits, we wanted to slap her!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Have a good night everyone and good morning Judi! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. Had a nice day staying in. Made a lemon drizzle cake, a fish curry and done some knitting. Oh and 'helped' Mr P do things with his new laptop! The temperature is down to freezing :shock:
> 
> Anyway I am a very proud Knanna again. GS2 played his cello at a school concert Thursday evening, swam in a district swimming gala on Friday morning and came 4th out of 10 in his age group breaststroke race and won an interschool spelling competition on Friday evening.. LM played for her school at netball and her team won 3-1.


You've a right to be a proud Knanna! Well done, GS2 and LM1! 
:thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> You've a right to be a proud Knanna! Well done, GS2 and LM1!
> :thumbup:


Thank you xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am back on my laptop....HURRAH!
> 
> Going to do so me shopping this morning, at least Mr P can stay home and play with his new toy!
> 
> Hi Stella, nice to see you, how are things going? x


I bet you are loving it now! DH and I have just had my laptop, and the desktop computer (DH's computer), de-something-ed with a local computer person; got them home to test them out ........ mine immediately began to get blasted by every malicious site that was looking for a computer to kill - I ended up with so much rubbish on the laptop that I could not do anything with it ....... and I was getting a message that the laptop was in critical condition, and to ring the number displayed on the page for assistance, which I did!

The desktop didn't behave either, so I had them look at that also, and that had also attracted some pretty nasty viruses and malicious adware programmes.

I now have 24 hour phone assistance, and 2 very clean computers, which run almost better than they did when they were new! The crux of this little story is - I am now in trouble for it - because of the cost of it. I think it is worth it, as we can now ring the company, if and when a problem arises (instead of dh expecting me to know what to do), and we don't have to unplug all of the leads, or remember exactly what happened because the support person will go through every file, and programme, until the problem is found - the computer does not leave the house :lol: :lol: :lol: 
If I ignore him for a while, he will begin to talk to me again, but it doesn't particularly bother me, atm


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Still avoiding the true description though, I wonder why we are all so coy about it, after all, even the Queen of England uses the 'facilities'!!!


Possibly because of historical embarrassments, and horrors, related to toilets, and the use of, in previous times. So it may have been passed down through the generations. There is a few Aussies who do not like using the word *TOILET*, because it means that others will know that they *ACTUALLY* use one, but if one asks for the *BATHROOM* or *FACILITIES*, it is perceived that no one else will know exactly where they will be going :roll:  :lol:  :roll:  :lol:  That's what I think happens, anyway!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yep, I'm the same too, life's too short to keep doing housework! My sister is the worst, her house is always immaculate, even when she doesn't know I'm visiting. Therefore, if she's visiting me, the house is cleaned like we're putting it up for sale!!!


My siblings, and I, are all tarred with the same brush; we do *TRY* to do a good job of it, but then we get discouraged. It seems that everyone else in our families are scheming against us, because no sooner is the house clean and tidy, it seems that all the items put away have found their way back to where it was cleared away from; but of course none of the culprits will own up to this phenomenon; so I have decided that we have imps, somewhere in our vicinity. :shock: :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I completely understand that Lisa xxxxx


As do I xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I can imagine. We had our gks three weekends in a row but feel like I haven't seen them in ages - and it hurts!! Still, Jake's assembly on Friday and Panto on Saturday, that should help a lot. Speaking of grandchildren, I am supposed to be keeping this to myself because it's such very early days but I know you won't tell anybody.............!


That is gorgeous! Did you notice the little shadow outside, and to the left, of the uterous? To me it looks like a very skinny little baby :shock: :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Our old house that I lived in for 25 years had one bathroom that was so small I could sit my bum on the toilet and have my feet in the tub. 5 of us used that bathroom. And we were on well water with a small pump that took a while to refill the hot water tank. I don't know how we managed.


People just managed back then!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds fair.


So did I, but I am not sure if he thought so when I first said it, cos he commented "We will see, if and when the time comes," but everything worked to my favour anyway, so there was no argument, when the time came. 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That was one of the things we noticed in the hotels that we stayed at in Nova Scotia. It was common to have the tub and shower in a room on one side of the hall and the toilet in a room on the other side of the hall, and a sink and mirror in the hall between them. I wondered the arrangement, but the more that we used it, the better I liked it.


In one of the houses I lived in after I left home, had a room' the size of the main bedroom, divided into 3 small rooms. In these rooms were a small laundry, an enclosed toilet and the third room had a bath and shower in it. Opposite to the door of the bathroom, was a vanity unit, with a vanity unit with the basin, drawers and a mirror. before I lived in that house, I would never have believed that so much could fit into one room, but it worked really well, because each of the facilities had a dedicated room, and the entire area also had a door, separating the rest of the house from the Hygiene facilities. I actually loved that setup, the kids could easily get from the bathroom to the toilet, if they needed to; and if the bathroom was occupied, the toilet could still be accessed by others who lived there. I have a similar setup in my current house, but I don't have a bath now, and I could really do with a soak in a bath, with Epsom Salts added. I hurt so much at the moment, and I cannot find a comfortable position to put myself in.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That was one of the things we noticed in the hotels that we stayed at in Nova Scotia. It was common to have the tub and shower in a room on one side of the hall and the toilet in a room on the other side of the hall, and a sink and mirror in the hall between them. I wondered the arrangement, but the more that we used it, the better I liked it.


In one of the houses I lived in after I left home, had a room' the size of the main bedroom, divided into 3 small rooms. In these rooms were a small laundry, an enclosed toilet and the third room had a bath and shower in it. Opposite to the door of the bathroom, was a vanity unit, with a vanity unit with the basin, drawers and a mirror. before I lived in that house, I would never have believed that so much could fit into one room, but it worked really well, because each of the facilities had a dedicated room, and the entire area also had a door, separating the rest of the house from the Hygiene facilities. I actually loved that setup, the kids could easily get from the bathroom to the toilet, if they needed to, and not be walking (running?) water through the house (on white carpet) ; and if the bathroom was occupied, the toilet could still be accessed by others who lived there.

I have a similar setup in my current house, but I don't have a bath now, and I could really do with a soak in a bath, with Epsom Salts added. I hurt so much at the moment, and I cannot find a comfortable position to put myself in.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've all caught up. That's the first time in months.
> I'm going to sign off now and leisurely get ready for work.
> 
> Bundle up if it's cold where you are.
> ...


Thanks Nitzi, I will. We are having some coolish temperatures ATM, but a few days ago we had extremely high temps, and had the evaporative cooler on nonstop, for a few days and it was beautiful inside.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm sick of waiting to get on line. The last 2 days Ive had to restart my pc. I talk and swear at it but it takes no notice of me. and DH sits so smug that he's in line for a lamping.
> 
> We went to meet GS1 from college to take him down to work. He comes out at 4pm and starts work at 4.45. Its too fsar to walk and there isnt a bus. He hates going to work and looking forward to January when he'll be finished. He had a day at University yesterday and was quite impressed and keen to go. He'll sort himself out one of these days.
> 
> I have had some silly text messages from 2 little ladies today. Ones been kissing Santa Clause and there wasnt any mistletoe. Purple, londy I hope you enjoyed yourselves. You certainly looked like you did,,,,,


Susan there might be a lot of crud on your computer, that is affecting the speed of it. My computer actually stopped working, and nothing I did helped in any way. So I did something that I have never done before, and that was to call a Computer Service company for help, and they thoroughly cleaned my computers, and I signed up with them for 12 months, so now if anything goes wrong, I can just call them and they will fix the problem for me. It is a 24/7 service, and I don't have to take my computers out of my house, the service provider accesses the computer through the internet, and fixes the computer.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> HELLO


Hello! :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> yea , i am supporting that choice its fine with me , but she doesn't know what she is doing so i have had to really investigate into it because she was just starving for her protein ... and not getting any.


Did she just take the meat out of her diet, and not replace it with any plant proteins?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just managed to copy some photos from today. Lovely ginger bread house, everything is knitted.....


That is wonderful, looks intricate enough to maintain my interest for quite a while. I have told my DD's that I will probably stop knitting jumpers and jackets for their girls, once they get to a certain age. It just gets too difficult to get the sizing correct, unless measurements are given, and they are accurate (for me, anyway). :? :?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> two things would have made it better 1. everybody getting to be there and 2. more time


I agree wholeheartedly ......... I can dream :-o :shock: ;-)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> What is Tia Maria?


It is a gorgeous liqueur, that tastes like coffee and makes a beautiful iced coffee. I also like Kahlua and Drambuie, but not mixed together. :-D :lol:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's made me very happy to hear that Pam, so glad you shared! All forgotten for another year, brilliant!!! xxxxxxxxxx


I'm very happy for you. Now you can knit and no worries


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Tia Maria is better than Kahlua.  Yummy!


I forgot about that one, I like that one also!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Sounds a very nice day to me, a change from London! It's freezing here today, I have to go out unfortunatly but not too far. Keep warm & enjoy your stew!


Picture perfect! Stew is great on a stay-in day.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Those are wonderful moments. Could you video soon? They will love seeing themselves some day. My uncle taped his son babbling and when he was in his early teens he heard the tape and was so excited. I only have a few recordings and regret not doing more.
> Today in the market a young mom had her tiny boy in a body carrier facing the direction they were going. He was sooo happy, smiles, delighted to be in his world but the mom couldn't see his face. She was reading a store flyer. I had to stop myself from giving advise but she was missing previous moments and they go from stage to stage so fast.


Their mum videos, or takes photos of her girls all the time. She also has a twin carrier, and she uses that when she goes shopping, Miss A is on her back, facing towards the front, and Miss B is in the front carrier, and faces her mum. The twins love playing with each other, over mums shoulder; but they don't like changing where they are. Miss A wants to see everything that is happening, and Miss B likes to cuddle into her mum, when she becomes tired and sleepy.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all I'm having an early start today. Electric person coming to install a new meter supposed to arrive from 8am, not here yet. Spent yet another day at hospital with our new baby yesterday, keeping DD company. Our GP rang & said baby needed to be seen. He came home last night. The Consultant thinks he is allergic to the formula he has been having & they now have to try a special prescription formula. My DD really want to feed him herself but they have discovered he has a tongue tie which is stopping him feed properly from her so that's why he needs mixed feeding. She has to take him back in 2 weeks. Hopefully this will stop the pain the poor little thing is in. I'm taking his big Bro to the library this morning while DD goes to register the baby she's threatening to change his name as she has decided she doesn't like Felix, hope she doesn't.


The son of one of my sisters had that, and he was breast fed successfully, until he was about 18 minths, I think. My sister said that the pair of them had to work out what he was doing, but he got there, he is now in his early 30's.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. Had a nice day staying in. Made a lemon drizzle cake, a fish curry and done some knitting. Oh and 'helped' Mr P do things with his new laptop! The temperature is down to freezing :shock:
> 
> Anyway I am a very proud Knanna again. GS2 played his cello at a school concert Thursday evening, swam in a district swimming gala on Friday morning and came 4th out of 10 in his age group breaststroke race and won an interschool spelling competition on Friday evening.. LM played for her school at netball and her team won 3-1.


Great stuff guys, very well done and we know it's all down to Knanna!!!zzzz


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's been a beautiful sunny day if you were inside looking out but it is freezing outside and the snow we had last night has hardly moved off the grass. Only teasing about the gloating granny, I'm probably jealous, my grandmother who lived with us couldn't have cared less about me, it was all my brother from the day he was born. From that day her and my mother doted on him and Dad just about brought me up from that day. Still I learnt all about woodwork and other practical things like that and went everywhere with him.


Same in my house Barny, we lived with our grandparents too and my grandma doted on my older sister and barely noticed I was there even though I was born on her 60th birthday. Have felt it all my life and bend over backwards, sideways and every which way to never make my gks feel like that!! I also learned a lot about car engines, woodwork, decorating etc from my DIY dad although, sadly, I've forgotten a lot of it!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Their mum videos, or takes photos of her girls all the time. She also has a twin carrier, and she uses that when she goes shopping, Miss A is on her back, facing towards the front, and Miss B is in the front carrier, and faces her mum. The twins love playing with each other, over mums shoulder; but they don't like changing where they are. Miss A wants to see everything that is happening, and Miss B likes to cuddle into her mum, when she becomes tired and sleepy.


Great for the babies but doesn't poor mum get backache??!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I had a voice message from Jynx and will return her call today. She sounded good, but I'll give a report later.

It's so white here. We got over 10" of snow overnight and during the day yesterday. Very heavy and wet but very pretty. It will be gone in a couple of days.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Happy new week. Its blowing a gale and raining out there. Ive just got up so I'll catch up


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

just had a pm from jean. Purley is back in /florida butw as admitted back into hospital yesterday. She has back pain and stomach problems. Her DD has been staying but goes home this week. 

Come on purley, we are all behind you. and thankyou jean.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. Had a nice day staying in. Made a lemon drizzle cake, a fish curry and done some knitting. Oh and 'helped' Mr P do things with his new laptop! The temperature is down to freezing :shock:
> 
> Anyway I am a very proud Knanna again. GS2 played his cello at a school concert Thursday evening, swam in a district swimming gala on Friday morning and came 4th out of 10 in his age group breaststroke race and won an interschool spelling competition on Friday evening.. LM played for her school at netball and her team won 3-1.


Well done Elliot......we are proud of you as well as knanna :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Evening all, just had a quick catch up but it's been a short evening as we seem to have brought the gks back with us for the night so we watched a couple of films and have just got them to bed!!
> We had a very nice lunch in Pizza Express before the panto, which
> was as good as usual and the BBC cameras were there as it is going to be featured in a programme to be shown Christmas week called, provisionally, Back in Time for Christmas, it's a living history series in which a family will try and experience what it was like to live as people did in the past. We had to sign forms giving them permission to show us on screen of they wanted to. There was a woman sitting behind us who we thought was a plant, she laughed so very loud and heartily at _everything_ and sang so out of tune in the singalong bits, we wanted to slap her!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Have a good night everyone and good morning Judi! xxxxxxxxx


Fame at last londy.....Will you still talk to us ??? hahaha Only this could happen to you. :XD:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Evening all, just had a quick catch up but it's been a short evening as we seem to have brought the gks back with us for the night so we watched a couple of films and have just got them to bed!!
> We had a very nice lunch in Pizza Express before the panto, which
> was as good as usual and the BBC cameras were there as it is going to be featured in a programme to be shown Christmas week called, provisionally, Back in Time for Christmas, it's a living history series in which a family will try and experience what it was like to live as people did in the past. We had to sign forms giving them permission to show us on screen of they wanted to. There was a woman sitting behind us who we thought was a plant, she laughed so very loud and heartily at _everything_ and sang so out of tune in the singalong bits, we wanted to slap her!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Have a good night everyone and good morning Judi! xxxxxxxxx


What panto did you see? I used to love going. Dad's school where he taught always took some of the kids to one at Christmas and I always went along.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> In one of the houses I lived in after I left home, had a room' the size of the main bedroom, divided into 3 small rooms. In these rooms were a small laundry, an enclosed toilet and the third room had a bath and shower in it. Opposite to the door of the bathroom, was a vanity unit, with a vanity unit with the basin, drawers and a mirror. before I lived in that house, I would never have believed that so much could fit into one room, but it worked really well, because each of the facilities had a dedicated room, and the entire area also had a door, separating the rest of the house from the Hygiene facilities. I actually loved that setup, the kids could easily get from the bathroom to the toilet, if they needed to, and not be walking (running?) water through the house (on white carpet) ; and if the bathroom was occupied, the toilet could still be accessed by others who lived there.
> 
> I have a similar setup in my current house, but I don't have a bath now, and I could really do with a soak in a bath, with Epsom Salts added. I hurt so much at the moment, and I cannot find a comfortable position to put myself in.


sending you calming hugs to take the pain away.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Susan there might be a lot of crud on your computer, that is affecting the speed of it. My computer actually stopped working, and nothing I did helped in any way. So I did something that I have never done before, and that was to call a Computer Service company for help, and they thoroughly cleaned my computers, and I signed up with them for 12 months, so now if anything goes wrong, I can just call them and they will fix the problem for me. It is a 24/7 service, and I don't have to take my computers out of my house, the service provider accesses the computer through the internet, and fixes the computer.


Thankyou Judi. I only really do e-mails and kp on here. I hate these things when they go wrong. I sit and talk (swear) to it all the time its going wrong. DH says it cant hear me. I'm going to lamp the pc or maybe DH.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> just had a pm from jean. Purley is back in /florida but as admitted back into hospital yesterday. She has back pain and stomach problems. Her DD has been staying but goes home this week.
> 
> Come on purley, we are all behind you. and thankyou jean.


Thanks Susan, glad she made it back to Florida, but so sorry she is back in hospital.

PEARLIE SENDING LOADS OF HEALING HUGS, WE LOVE YOU XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Morning everyone. Feeling very virtuous at the moment, got dinner ready then did ALL the ironing (I hate ironing) so now sitting down and catching up with you all. Weather lovely here at the moment, blue skies and no wind, but still some snow on the ground so reckon it's cold outside. See you later, Barny


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well done Elliot......we are proud of you as well as knanna :thumbup:


Thank you Susan. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I had a voice message from Jynx and will return her call today. She sounded good, but I'll give a report later.
> 
> It's so white here. We got over 10" of snow overnight and during the day yesterday. Very heavy and wet but very pretty. It will be gone in a couple of days.


Thanx for the information on jynx. I hope shes ok.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning everyone. Feeling very virtuous at the moment, got dinner ready then did ALL the ironing (I hate ironing) so now sitting down and catching up with you all. Weather lovely here at the moment, blue skies and no wind, but still some snow on the ground so reckon it's cold outside. See you later, Barny


I can see your halo shining from here  It's grey and frosty here. Hope you can stay in today. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning everyone. Feeling very virtuous at the moment, got dinner ready then did ALL the ironing (I hate ironing) so now sitting down and catching up with you all. Weather lovely here at the moment, blue skies and no wind, but still some snow on the ground so reckon it's cold outside. See you later, Barny


woooohhhhhh. Ive done nothing, as normal.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thanx for the information on jynx. I hope shes ok.


Yes, thanks Rookie xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I can see your halo shining from here  It's grey and frosty here. Hope you can stay in today. xx


Yep, I'm sitting here with my sunglasses on. :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> sending you calming hugs to take the pain away.


What she said xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cold and frosty Surrey. Having a late lazy breakfast and then going to walk down to the town and then come back, light the fire and knit. Hope everyone is having a good day. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yep, I'm sitting here with my sunglasses on. :lol:


Brilliant :shock: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all, hope everyone is keeping warm or cool(Jud). I just went out to the rubbish bin & it was freezing, I'm not going far today! I need to look for my boots which seemed to be hiding from me. I'm going to do sewing today or Aiden will get his advent calendar in January!
Sending lots of hugs to Purly, thinking of you & hope you will soon be feeling better.
Hope you all have a good day, love to you all.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. Had a nice day staying in. Made a lemon drizzle cake, a fish curry and done some knitting. Oh and 'helped' Mr P do things with his new laptop! The temperature is down to freezing :shock:
> 
> Anyway I am a very proud Knanna again. GS2 played his cello at a school concert Thursday evening, swam in a district swimming gala on Friday morning and came 4th out of 10 in his age group breaststroke race and won an interschool spelling competition on Friday evening.. LM played for her school at netball and her team won 3-1.


No wonder you are feeling proud.The genes are showing!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's been a beautiful sunny day if you were inside looking out but it is freezing outside and the snow we had last night has hardly moved off the grass. Only teasing about the gloating granny, I'm probably jealous, my grandmother who lived with us couldn't have cared less about me, it was all my brother from the day he was born. From that day her and my mother doted on him and Dad just about brought me up from that day. Still I learnt all about woodwork and other practical things like that and went everywhere with him.


So he was spoilt and you became perfect.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I can see your halo shining from here  It's grey and frosty here. Hope you can stay in today. xx


we have sun and blue skies here, so it's probably warmer outside than in!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

love and hugs to Jynx and Purley; I'm glad we are still kept in touch with how things are going though it doesn't stop us worrying. Get better ladies, we miss you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> just had a pm from jean. Purley is back in /florida butw as admitted back into hospital yesterday. She has back pain and stomach problems. Her DD has been staying but goes home this week.
> 
> Come on purley, we are all behind you. and thankyou jean.


Thank you, Jean, and Susan for the update. I continue to keep Purly in my thoughts and prayers. I'm so sorry she ended up back in the hospital. So glad her DD is still with her and am sorry to hear she'll be leaving, but I know she has a family she needs to return to. Sending you many warm, gentle and healing hugs, Purly, and love you lots!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thanx for the information on jynx. I hope shes ok.


Me, too! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I had a voice message from Jynx and will return her call today. She sounded good, but I'll give a report later.
> 
> It's so white here. We got over 10" of snow overnight and during the day yesterday. Very heavy and wet but very pretty. It will be gone in a couple of days.


I hope so for your sake, lovely to look at but lethal to be out in!! Please give Jynx my fondest love! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> just had a pm from jean. Purley is back in /florida butw as admitted back into hospital yesterday. She has back pain and stomach problems. Her DD has been staying but goes home this week.
> 
> Come on purley, we are all behind you. and thankyou jean.


Thanks Jean and to you Susan for passing that on. Hoping and wishing for some good news from our dear Purly soon


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> What panto did you see? I used to love going. Dad's school where he taught always took some of the kids to one at Christmas and I always went along.


Hi Barny, it was Red Riding Hood with a bit of The Three Little Pigs mixed in! We go every year and the same guy writes it, directs it and plays the Dame in it, he's brilliant!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

In reply to a message Jeanette (Rookie) put on Facebook, Jynx just posted this:

One more major fire to put out the week after Thanksgiving (mom is needing some additional help NOW and up to me to locate an interview. and just can't al with it while preparing for the gang for Thanksgiving. FINALLY finished outdoor house painting this week. Can't wait to have things settle down enough to cah up with everyone. Sending hugs, more hugs and kisses to all my FABULOUS special friends. Village is up and MAY get tree down for family to decorate on Thurs. Let the holidays begin!

At least we know she is well, up and about and I know we all wish her a happy Thanksgiving and hope she can drop by soon! xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. We went up to see the fasmily and hsve a cup of tea/ We ended up having roast chicken, yorkshire puds and veg. DIL and GS2 made some waffles, they had them with ice cream, O had them on tyheir own. Must get some maple syrup....I wont see them Wednesday, because I'll be in York.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. We went up to see the fasmily and hsve a cup of tea/ We ended up having roast chicken, yorkshire puds and veg. DIL and GS2 made some waffles, they had them with ice cream, O had them on tyheir own. Must get some maple syrup....I wont see them Wednesday, because I'll be in York.


Yay!! I expect they sell maple syrup in York! I should get some too, the gks and I made waffles this morning, boy, those kids can EAT!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yay!! I expect they sell maple syrup in York! I should get some too, the gks and I made waffles this morning, boy, those kids can EAT!!!


Our boys are like gannets. 2 young men. GS2 will eat absolutely anything, GS1 is more selective. GS2 will eat sweets and chocs and has to be told to stop, where GS1 will get some fruit or veg


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> So he was spoilt and you became perfect.


Weeeellll, not so sure about that. :?: :?: :?:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Barny. How are you doing? DH has gone for a 2 hr soak in the bath so I'm going to go to my bed and watch my TV. Have you had anymore snow? Its just very cold here. Ive been sorting some yarn out to take with me on Wednesday.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Barny. How are you doing? DH has gone for a 2 hr soak in the bath so I'm going to go to my bed and watch my TV. Have you had anymore snow? Its just very cold here. Ive been sorting some yarn out to take with me on Wednesday.


Mine is also in the bath, no we haven't had any more snow and most of it has gone of the grass now. How long are you all going for. Wish I was a bit nearer. Having done the ironing and cooked dinner had a lazy afternoon watching some TV and knitting curled up in front of the fire. Too cold for me outside. Barny.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Brilliant :shock: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Have been looking at a map an realised I used to live quite close to you. We lived on Hayling Island when we were first married in the early 70's. Barny


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Mine is also in the bath, no we haven't had any more snow and most of it has gone of the grass now. How long are you all going for. Wish I was a bit nearer. Having done the ironing and cooked dinner had a lazy afternoon watching some TV and knitting curled up in front of the fire. Too cold for me outside. Barny.


We go on Wednesday. Thursday we are going to Harrogate andf then home on Saturday.....I hope the weather holds for the southern girls. Its freezing up here. I dont know what to wear. (like I've got a choice)!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have been looking at a map an realised I used to live quite close to you. We lived on Hayling Island when we were first married in the early 70's. Barny


Ive never herard of Hayling Island. Where;s it near to?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> just had a pm from jean. Purley is back in /florida butw as admitted back into hospital yesterday. She has back pain and stomach problems. Her DD has been staying but goes home this week.
> 
> Come on purley, we are all behind you. and thankyou jean.


Thanks for the update, poor Purly. She's had a rough time. Sending her love xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Ive never herard of Hayling Island. Where;s it near to?


Sorry it was meant for PurpleFi, it's just along the coast from her. Next to Portsmouth.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks for the update, poor Purly. She's had a rough time. Sending her love xxxxxx


I'm so concerned for her Rebecca. She's been in and out of hospital the last few months. Surely someone can make her better.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going off now Rebecca and Barny. Will see you tomorrow. Theres some episodes of Judge judy I need to watch. I end up dreaming about the her.

Last night in my dream DS was just a little boy and prince William wanted to play games with him. I let him go in the room but I made them leave the door open because you never know these days. prince or no prince. Then Judge Judy came along and we had something to eat. How stuoid can an old woman get?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Have a good week at work Rebefcdfa. I suppose you'll be like DIL and be very busy this term....


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> We go on Wednesday. Thursday we are going to Harrogate andf then home on Saturday.....I hope the weather holds for the southern girls. Its freezing up here. I dont know what to wear. (like I've got a choice)!


Not sure what type of building you will in. Our Wonderwool is held at the Royal Welsh Agricultural Showgrounds in three of the hanger size animal sheds so not the warmest of places, although all the bodies soon warm it up. Put plenty on to start with, you can always take something off if you are hot, but will stay cold all day if it is cold there. How many days are you going to the show?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have been looking at a map an realised I used to live quite close to you. We lived on Hayling Island when we were first married in the early 70's. Barny


No not far at all. We moved here at the end of the 80s. I am a cockney, born in Hackney but grew up in Wembley before living in Cornwall, Jersey and then back to Wembley before moving here.

Glad your snow has gone. It looks like it will be a little warmer for our trip to York later in the week💜. :thumbup:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> No not far at all. We moved here at the end of the 80s. I am a cockney, born in Hackney but grew up in Wembley before living in Cornwall, Jersey and then back to Wembley before moving here.
> 
> Glad your snow has gone. It looks like it will be a little warmer for our trip to York later in the week💜. :thumbup:


I love Cornwall, we had our honeymoon there, whereabouts in Cornwall were you?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We go on Wednesday. Thursday we are going to Harrogate andf then home on Saturday.....I hope the weather holds for the southern girls. Its freezing up here. I dont know what to wear. (like I've got a choice)!


Fur lined bikini and wellies and of course a smile😊😊😊💜


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I love Cornwall, we had our honeymoon there, whereabouts in Cornwall were you?


I lived in Camborne, worked in a hotel in Newquay, a pub in Feok nr Truro, helped out driving a taxi in Falmouth and was a beach lifeguard in Perranporth. X


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I lived in Camborne, worked in a hotel in Newquay, a pub in Feok nr Truro, helped out driving a taxi in Falmouth and was a beach lifeguard in Perranporth. X


Wow what a life, sounds like you have had an interesting life. We stayed near Helston on the way to Porthleven.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> In reply to a message Jeanette (Rookie) put on Facebook, Jynx just posted this:
> 
> One more major fire to put out the week after Thanksgiving (mom is needing some additional help NOW and up to me to locate an interview. and just can't al with it while preparing for the gang for Thanksgiving. FINALLY finished outdoor house painting this week. Can't wait to have things settle down enough to cah up with everyone. Sending hugs, more hugs and kisses to all my FABULOUS special friends. Village is up and MAY get tree down for family to decorate on Thurs. Let the holidays begin!
> 
> At least we know she is well, up and about and I know we all wish her a happy Thanksgiving and hope she can drop by soon! xxxxx


Thank you, Purple, for sharing this update with us. Definitely do wish her a Happy Thanksgiving and, yes, hope she can drop by soon!  xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have been looking at a map an realised I used to live quite close to you. We lived on Hayling Island when we were first married in the early 70's. Barny


We go to a hotel on Hayling Island. We are going the day after Boxing Day for a few days, so poking forward to it.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> We go to a hotel on Hayling Island. We are going the day after Boxing Day for a few days, so poking forward to it.


Which hotel are you going to, where abouts is it on the island. Don't know how well you know it, we lived in West Lane, which is half way down the island on the right.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Which hotel are you going to, where abouts is it on the island. Don't know how well you know it, we lived in West Lane, which is half way down the island on the right.


We are going to Sinah Warren which is a Warners hotel, adults only, as much as I love my grandchildren it's so nice to have just adults. We go with a very close friend & her husband, it's like having another Christmas but with no cooking!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. Had a nice day staying in. Made a lemon drizzle cake, a fish curry and done some knitting. Oh and 'helped' Mr P do things with his new laptop! The temperature is down to freezing :shock:
> 
> Anyway I am a very proud Knanna again. GS2 played his cello at a school concert Thursday evening, swam in a district swimming gala on Friday morning and came 4th out of 10 in his age group breaststroke race and won an interschool spelling competition on Friday evening.. LM played for her school at netball and her team won 3-1.


With good reason congrats to both of them!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> just had a pm from jean. Purley is back in /florida butw as admitted back into hospital yesterday. She has back pain and stomach problems. Her DD has been staying but goes home this week.
> 
> Come on purley, we are all behind you. and thankyou jean.


Yes thank you Jean for the update Purly we love you and hope you are better soon!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I had a voice message from Jynx and will return her call today. She sounded good, but I'll give a report later.
> 
> It's so white here. We got over 10" of snow overnight and during the day yesterday. Very heavy and wet but very pretty. It will be gone in a couple of days.


Wow that is a lot of snow already!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

It has been cold here today too it didn't get out of the thirties!
Feel some better today but not a hundred percent can't get motivated that last minute kick in the butt will come Tuesday I guess because Weds. I have to take Linkt to have an epideral in her neck.

Have a nice night all!

Judi have a great day!

Purly sending you lots of love and prayers!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I went into Search at the top of the page and put in Jynx, and the page opened on 28th October came up, explaining how she had been in hospital etc. That is what I was trying to say. Jynx herself has not been on for Aa while.


I had missed her too. Seems she just stopped coming on. I hope all is well with her.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> What date is thanksgiving day?????????????


I had answered and chatted a bit and it all went away so I redid it tho my ipad said low battery and my iPad went black. I had to recharge it tho I had it plugged in all night. Looked at the clock which was black too. Seems the power strip it was plugged into had gone off. It gets under the recliner foot part and the button goes off. So you have the date and all I can add is the next day is "Black Friday" a big shopping event. People wait overmight for door buster items. Son may enlist me to get one to a customer item for his friend who may have to work. Thanksgiving is the last Thursday in the month so the calendar date varies. I bought a new roaster pan with big lift out rack three days ago and I can't find it! Also missing a container of shrimp mei fun. How do I lose these things. I'm still trying to do the snowflake mittens... Very hard for me. I hope your health is good now. Weather doesn't help.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Sudoku is good for the brain. Keep it thinking.


I can't do soduko and am bad at crossword puzzles tho I like wordfind puzzles and scrabble.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. Had a nice day staying in. Made a lemon drizzle cake, a fish curry and done some knitting. Oh and 'helped' Mr P do things with his new laptop! The temperature is down to freezing :shock:
> 
> Anyway I am a very proud Knanna again. GS2 played his cello at a school concert Thursday evening, swam in a district swimming gala on Friday morning and came 4th out of 10 in his age group breaststroke race and won an interschool spelling competition on Friday evening.. LM played for her school at netball and her team won 3-1.


You have good reason to be proud. Congratulations are due!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's been a beautiful sunny day if you were inside looking out but it is freezing outside and the snow we had last night has hardly moved off the grass. Only teasing about the gloating granny, I'm probably jealous, my grandmother who lived with us couldn't have cared less about me, it was all my brother from the day he was born. From that day her and my mother doted on him and Dad just about brought me up from that day. Still I learnt all about woodwork and other practical things like that and went everywhere with him.


My friend has a mom like that and doesn't believe she was partial. My aunt favored one son over the other. She would cut cake so one piece was bigger but insisted they were the same. I'm an only child and wanted siblings but I never thought I might not be happy if I had one. You have good memories of your Dad. Mine worked two shifts and tho he loved me, he didn't interact with me.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> You have good reason to be proud. Congratulations are due!


Thanks Polly, I'll come and play scrabble with you. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> We go to a hotel on Hayling Island. We are going the day after Boxing Day for a few days, so poking forward to it.


I don't think I've ever been to Hayling Island. Will add it to my list of places tovisitxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from another day in cold and frosty Surrey. The forecast says it's not going to be so cold laterr in the week. I do hope so.

WI Creative Chaos this morning and we are supposed to be having a press photographer coming, but I have a feeling we are going to postpone him for another day.

Hope everyone is well and having a good week.

HUGS TO PEARLIE, GET WELL VERY VERY SOON, WE LOVE YOU !!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just heard the press are coming at 12.30 I'd better make myself presentable!!!!! :shock:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. S and B todasy. I'm taking some stitching up. Ive got my wool packed for york, (nothing else)


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> We are going to Sinah Warren which is a Warners hotel, adults only, as much as I love my grandchildren it's so nice to have just adults. We go with a very close friend & her husband, it's like having another Christmas but with no cooking!


Know it well, West Town was our nearest shopping place and when we were there an had a lovely little cafe we went to every Saturday morning for sausage sandwiches. Don't know if you go to any of the pubs on Hayling or if it is still there, but I worked in The Rose in June pub. I expect it has all changed now, it was forty years ago we lived there. West Lane runs parallel to the main road down the island. If you venture up there look for 100 that's where we lived.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a very frosty mid-Wales, temperature was forecast at -6 in towns lower in the country, certainly looks as though it went that low, didn't get up in the night to check it. There was actually a bit of life left in the fire this morning so quickly rescued it and now it is blazing away. The stew has all gone so have decided to to a roast duck dinner today, my tummy is rumbling already. Not a lot planned for today but must start getting all my stuff together for a Christmas Fair on Saturday. Hopefully it will be a freezing cold day and everyone will want scarves and hats. Off to put the duck in, see you later. Barny


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very frosty mid-Wales, temperature was forecast at -6 in towns lower in the country, certainly looks as though it went that low, didn't get up in the night to check it. There was actually a bit of life left in the fire this morning so quickly rescued it and now it is blazing away. The stew has all gone so have decided to to a roast duck dinner today, my tummy is rumbling already. Not a lot planned for today but must start getting all my stuff together for a Christmas Fair on Saturday. Hopefully it will be a freezing cold day and everyone will want scarves and hats. Off to put the duck in, see you later. Barny


Glad fire stayed in. Enjoy your duck xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. S and B todasy. I'm taking some stitching up. Ive got my wool packed for york, (nothing else)


All I've packed is thermal knickers xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> In reply to a message Jeanette (Rookie) put on Facebook, Jynx just posted this:
> 
> One more major fire to put out the week after Thanksgiving (mom is needing some additional help NOW and up to me to locate an interview. and just can't al with it while preparing for the gang for Thanksgiving. FINALLY finished outdoor house painting this week. Can't wait to have things settle down enough to cah up with everyone. Sending hugs, more hugs and kisses to all my FABULOUS special friends. Village is up and MAY get tree down for family to decorate on Thurs. Let the holidays begin!
> 
> At least we know she is well, up and about and I know we all wish her a happy Thanksgiving and hope she can drop by soon! xxxxx


Up and running! Yay Jynx!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry it was meant for PurpleFi, it's just along the coast from her. Next to Portsmouth.


I live on the coast, not too far from Hayling Island. Purple lives further north a bit, but not too far away.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Another nice day here, but I must get some minutes typed.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:23 am ET and -7'C (19'f). SNOW. We have our first snow. We had ice pellets followed by light snow. The road was warm enough that the snow that fell on it melted, but anything cold, like a car, has a layer of snow. Friday is supposed to be in the double digits temperature.
I went to my steeking class on the weekend. I can now confidently cut my knitting into pieces. So now I can finish my sweater.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. S and B todasy. I'm taking some stitching up. Ive got my wool packed for york, (nothing else)


So you packed the important stuff first


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I can't do soduko and am bad at crossword puzzles tho I like wordfind puzzles and scrabble.


I've never been able to figure out Sudoku either.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I had answered and chatted a bit and it all went away so I redid it tho my ipad said low battery and my iPad went black. I had to recharge it tho I had it plugged in all night. Looked at the clock which was black too. Seems the power strip it was plugged into had gone off. It gets under the recliner foot part and the button goes off. So you have the date and all I can add is the next day is "Black Friday" a big shopping event. People wait overmight for door buster items. Son may enlist me to get one to a customer item for his friend who may have to work. Thanksgiving is the last Thursday in the month so the calendar date varies. I bought a new roaster pan with big lift out rack three days ago and I can't find it! Also missing a container of shrimp mei fun. How do I lose these things. I'm still trying to do the snowflake mittens... Very hard for me. I hope your health is good now. Weather doesn't help.


The stores here in Canada have tried doing Black Friday sales but it hasn't been as popular as Boxing Day sales. I've stood in line in the early morning hours for a laptop. The people from the store come along the line and give coupons to the people in line so there isn't a rush when the doors open.
I hope your shrimp mei fung is in the fridge somewhere. :shock:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It has been cold here today too it didn't get out of the thirties!
> Feel some better today but not a hundred percent can't get motivated that last minute kick in the butt will come Tuesday I guess because Weds. I have to take Linkt to have an epideral in her neck.
> 
> Have a nice night all!
> ...


Feel better soon Lisa


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Fur lined bikini and wellies and of course a smile😊😊😊💜


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going off now Rebecca and Barny. Will see you tomorrow. Theres some episodes of Judge judy I need to watch. I end up dreaming about the her.
> 
> Last night in my dream DS was just a little boy and prince William wanted to play games with him. I let him go in the room but I made them leave the door open because you never know these days. prince or no prince. Then Judge Judy came along and we had something to eat. How stuoid can an old woman get?


You have a great imagination


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> In reply to a message Jeanette (Rookie) put on Facebook, Jynx just posted this:
> 
> One more major fire to put out the week after Thanksgiving (mom is needing some additional help NOW and up to me to locate an interview. and just can't al with it while preparing for the gang for Thanksgiving. FINALLY finished outdoor house painting this week. Can't wait to have things settle down enough to cah up with everyone. Sending hugs, more hugs and kisses to all my FABULOUS special friends. Village is up and MAY get tree down for family to decorate on Thurs. Let the holidays begin!
> 
> At least we know she is well, up and about and I know we all wish her a happy Thanksgiving and hope she can drop by soon! xxxxx


It sounds like Jynx is doing well. I hope she can get back online here soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Barny, it was Red Riding Hood with a bit of The Three Little Pigs mixed in! We go every year and the same guy writes it, directs it and plays the Dame in it, he's brilliant!!


That sounds like fun.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> just had a pm from jean. Purley is back in /florida butw as admitted back into hospital yesterday. She has back pain and stomach problems. Her DD has been staying but goes home this week.
> 
> Come on purley, we are all behind you. and thankyou jean.


Thanks for the update Jean and Susan. Purley needs a break from the hospitals and problems. Sending healing thoughts.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I had a voice message from Jynx and will return her call today. She sounded good, but I'll give a report later.
> 
> It's so white here. We got over 10" of snow overnight and during the day yesterday. Very heavy and wet but very pretty. It will be gone in a couple of days.


Walk slowly until the white stuff melts away.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Their mum videos, or takes photos of her girls all the time. She also has a twin carrier, and she uses that when she goes shopping, Miss A is on her back, facing towards the front, and Miss B is in the front carrier, and faces her mum. The twins love playing with each other, over mums shoulder; but they don't like changing where they are. Miss A wants to see everything that is happening, and Miss B likes to cuddle into her mum, when she becomes tired and sleepy.


That would be fun to see the twins playing together while in the carrier.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

t's time for me to go. I'm going to put on some warm thick socks to keep my ankles warm.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Phew, that took some catching up!!
> Went to Jake's school assembly today, it was International Book day so almost everyone dressed up. Jake's teacher from last year, male, went as Miss Haversham, the kids thought it hilarious as he has a beard!! Jake spoke beautifully and clearly, of course! Every week, they pick one child from each class who has achieved something special in the last week, even if it is only to not be so naughty, Liv got the award for her class today for good artwork at a visit to Greenwich Observatory, so lucky we were there to see her get it!! After we got home from that, Jill helped me cut 8 panels of voile curtaining I have to make up, I think I will now call it 'vile' curtaining! I still have to tackle cutting up the lining :roll: :roll: :roll: Have a good one everybody, catch you later, lots of love and come back Purly, we miss you....and Jynx!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


I don't envy you at all, working with that fabric. I think mum used to put paper (or maybe something different) under it, to stop it slipping on the machine table.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

It's chilly here (38F) and foggy. Will get my walk in and then stay in today. We may get a little snow overnight or tomorrow morning. Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots!  xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> He did tell my mother he thought he had snipped a bit far! Ihave certainly never been lost for words!


Maybe I have been tongue tied since birth, people often tell me that I talk too much (meaning the exact opposite) :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

*SaxonLady wrote:*
all of you are fun and I wish I could meet every one of you.

*LondonChris wrote:*
So do I, maybe one day?

Wouldn't that be wonderful, but which country would we go to? Whichever one was chosen, would be in for the biggest shock I think, but we would have some great fun. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Aaaaaah. Fur boots st yhe ready. It's much colder here todsy❄❄❄❄❄💜
> 
> You can tell I'm on my tablet as l gavd typolitis again. :-o


and you do it so beautifully, but I know what you mean about having your laptop back! Mine has finally been fixed, and it is great to use a full sized keyboard again. The typing is much easier!!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> DD seems not too bad, but we are watching her closely. Baby had the new milk last night & today & was like a different baby, not screaming. He actually feel asleep very contented this morning instead of screaming & wareing himself out. It's going to be ages to sort out his tongue, she's been told she can get it done quickly privately but it's very expensive, we've offered but she says no. She looked in Little O's mouth & he has a tongue tie too which she had never really noticed & maybe that's why he had trouble feeding.
> She's happy today as her friend from Uni has come to visit & another coming tomorrow. Hopefully she will pop in & see Auntie June on Monday if it's still on??


Chris, one of my nephews was born with the tongue tie, I think it is much more common than we think, and perhaps some babies aren't bothered by it, as much as others are. I think my sisters doctor told her that the tie didn't need to be released, and my nephew learnt to b/f quite well, but I am not sure if there were any problems in the establishment stage.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Might need fur lined knickers!x


Careful, you might be entering uncharted territories


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I need them now, we were supposed to get our central heating installed this yer but with everything going on we didn't. Once we get our fires going the house warms up great but it's taking time. I going to look for my boots later, I never used to feel the cold, but I sure do now. Hope you have yours ready for Harrogate, it's cold UP NORTH!!! The weatherman said the wind was blowing from the Arctic so poor GS will get it first!


Your country definitely sounds like one to be visited during the summer, rather than the winter. I don't think I would survive one of your winters :XD: :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

*LondonChris wrote:*
All I can say it's a daughter thing, I can never do or say the right thing, most of the time!

*LondonGirl*
Nor me, I'm wrong by default!!

I don't think I have ever had that problem with any of my girls. They did get cranky, at times, when they were teenagers, but I don't think they were really game enough to throw their tempers, or anything else, at me!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well what happened was we went to eat by the river and I was telling her how I had a long island iced tea in Pigeon Forge that was so good and you couldn't taste the alcohol well she said not true you can always taste the rum...so I ordered one to prove a point...and wouldn't you know you could taste the rum in theirs....so I wasn't about to drink it because I was driving and she didn't drink it soooooo I poured it in a to go cup with my iced tea and drank it when I got home.....I had to keep reminding myself will driving not to drink out of it.....I don't know about over there but here that is not allowed....I had to pay for it so it was coming home with me to be consumed there..... :shock: :roll:


You were lucky you weren't stopped for anything on the way home. Judging by the Police shows (I think it is called "Cops") from USA, you would have been done for having the alcoholic drink, easily available. I might have seen you on the next episode of the show (not really, all the episodes are a few years old).


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Have any of you heard of eggy's or surprise eggs?
> 
> Apparently its the latest rage to put things in plastic eggs or plastic eggs wrapped in playdoh with tiny toys inside or giant ones with ..well you get the point . and then making videos of opening them and posting on youtube.
> look it up there are tons and tons of these videos!
> ...


We have something similar to that here, but they are chocolate covered and called "Kinder Surprise". I think I would prefer the chocolate covered ones, as opposed to playdoh covered ones. :shock: :shock: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good news today. The biopsy from last week came back normal.  The doctor himself called me to let me know. What a nice man!  Will have another procedure in a year. He and my normal gastroenterologist decided he would do it next year.


That is excellent news. :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a cold, wet and sleaty London! We are off for and early lunch with Sam and the kids in an hour and then on to the panto! Looking forward to a proper catch up with the kids and to find out how the evacuation day went! Stay nice and warm everyone - except Judi, you stay cool! Love you lots xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Thanks June, I don't envy your weather at all. At the moment we are having quite mild days, but we have hotter weather heading our way, from the west. The airconditioner has had a workout already, and that will continue into next year! :shock: :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> At my old house the mailman came on the porch and put the mail in the box so all I did was step out to get it. Here the mailbox is at the end of a drive two car lengths plus long and I have to go out there to get it. When it's a nice day it's ok but when there is 3 feet of snow its a bother. I must have fallen asleep when I wrote this and it was sitting here unsent. Also, I plugged in the iPad over night and it is saying 5% power. Just saw the power strip button was off so my clock was dark and this is uncharged. Oh bother!!


I do that sometimes. My powerboard is under my bed, and if I have been rearranging things, I will switch it off and forget to turn it back on; so then nothing gets charged. :evil: :twisted:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. Had a nice day staying in. Made a lemon drizzle cake, a fish curry and done some knitting. Oh and 'helped' Mr P do things with his new laptop! The temperature is down to freezing :shock:
> 
> Anyway I am a very proud Knanna again. GS2 played his cello at a school concert Thursday evening, swam in a district swimming gala on Friday morning and came 4th out of 10 in his age group breaststroke race and won an interschool spelling competition on Friday evening.. LM played for her school at netball and her team won 3-1.


I thought I saw your head appearing on the horizon. There are a great number of things for you to be proud of. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's been a beautiful sunny day if you were inside looking out but it is freezing outside and the snow we had last night has hardly moved off the grass. Only teasing about the gloating granny, I'm probably jealous, my grandmother who lived with us couldn't have cared less about me, it was all my brother from the day he was born. From that day her and my mother doted on him and Dad just about brought me up from that day. Still I learnt all about woodwork and other practical things like that and went everywhere with him.


I think my grandma's had too many grandchildren (they thought they did anyway) to be showing any pride in any of us, plus they were very old when I was little, so they might have been over all of that by the time I arrived :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Great for the babies but doesn't poor mum get backache??!!


No, apparently she doesn't, but she has found that it is not a good idea to carry them for longer than about an hour - she carried them for 4 hours at a party, and couldn't think why she was beginning to stumble, especially as she had not had any alcohol ................... then she realised how long they had been in the carrier, and she took them out, and had a big rest. :-o :-o :shock: :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> just had a pm from jean. Purley is back in /florida butw as admitted back into hospital yesterday. She has back pain and stomach problems. Her DD has been staying but goes home this week.
> 
> Come on purley, we are all behind you. and thankyou jean.


Thanks for the update, Susan xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> sending you calming hugs to take the pain away.


Thanks Susan, the hugs do help. Isn't it wonderful how the thought of someone sending these hugs, helps. The psyche is a wonderful thing!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou Judi. I only really do e-mails and kp on here. I hate these things when they go wrong. I sit and talk (swear) to it all the time its going wrong. DH says it cant hear me. I'm going to lamp the pc or maybe DH.


Just don't lamp DH with the computer!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yep, I'm sitting here with my sunglasses on. :lol:


The radiance from the halo has reached the Antipodes also! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> What she said xxxxxxxxx


Thanks Purple, the cool nights are hell atm, but I feel the hugs. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, hope everyone is keeping warm or cool(Jud). I just went out to the rubbish bin & it was freezing, I'm not going far today! I need to look for my boots which seemed to be hiding from me. I'm going to do sewing today or Aiden will get his advent calendar in January!
> Sending lots of hugs to Purly, thinking of you & hope you will soon be feeling better.
> Hope you all have a good day, love to you all.


Thanks Chris, I have actually begun sewing again. I am making a Table Runner, for a Kris Kringle gift. I am copying one that I saw in my local Quilting shop. I will post a photo when it is finished. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> In reply to a message Jeanette (Rookie) put on Facebook, Jynx just posted this:
> 
> One more major fire to put out the week after Thanksgiving (mom is needing some additional help NOW and up to me to locate an interview. and just can't al with it while preparing for the gang for Thanksgiving. FINALLY finished outdoor house painting this week. Can't wait to have things settle down enough to cah up with everyone. Sending hugs, more hugs and kisses to all my FABULOUS special friends. Village is up and MAY get tree down for family to decorate on Thurs. Let the holidays begin!
> 
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. We went up to see the fasmily and hsve a cup of tea/ We ended up having roast chicken, yorkshire puds and veg. DIL and GS2 made some waffles, they had them with ice cream, O had them on tyheir own. Must get some maple syrup....I wont see them Wednesday, because I'll be in York.


I might just have to get me a waffle maker, I love them with Maple syrup, Ice cream and cream - very delicious


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Weeeellll, not so sure about that. :?: :?: :?:


I agree with Saxy! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Susan, the hugs do help. Isn't it wonderful how the thought of someone sending these hugs, helps. The psyche is a wonderful thing!


Well then, here's a few more hugs coming your way (((((((💜))))))))


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well then, here's a few more hugs coming your way (((((((💜))))))))


Hello, thanks for all the hugs, they are very helpful xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It has been cold here today too it didn't get out of the thirties!
> Feel some better today but not a hundred percent can't get motivated that last minute kick in the butt will come Tuesday I guess because Weds. I have to take Linkt to have an epideral in her neck.
> 
> Have a nice night all!
> ...


Thanks Binky, you have a great sleep!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I had answered and chatted a bit and it all went away so I redid it tho my ipad said low battery and my iPad went black. I had to recharge it tho I had it plugged in all night. Looked at the clock which was black too. Seems the power strip it was plugged into had gone off. It gets under the recliner foot part and the button goes off. So you have the date and all I can add is the next day is "Black Friday" a big shopping event. People wait overmight for door buster items. Son may enlist me to get one to a customer item for his friend who may have to work. Thanksgiving is the last Thursday in the month so the calendar date varies. I bought a new roaster pan with big lift out rack three days ago and I can't find it! Also missing a container of shrimp mei fun. How do I lose these things. I'm still trying to do the snowflake mittens... Very hard for me. I hope your health is good now. Weather doesn't help.


The items will allow themselves to be found, when you need them, and don't stress about the snowflake mittens, you will finish them beautifully, and once you have finished them, you will wonder why you stressed so much. Just take a break from them occasionally; and work on a simple project, then when you are ready, work on the mittens again


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I can't do soduko and am bad at crossword puzzles tho I like wordfind puzzles and scrabble.


Anything that makes the brain continue working is good for you, all the synapses in the brain keep working, and all of the connections stay good


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That would be fun to see the twins playing together while in the carrier.


They play peek a boo, over her shoulder :-D :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well I am all caught up now, until you lot have another chat somewhere along the day. I am going to try and get some more sleep, and when I get up again, I will continue with the table runner.

Good night all xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well I am all caught up now, until you lot have another chat somewhere along the day. I am going to try and get some more sleep, and when I get up again, I will continue with the table runner.
> 
> Good night all xxxx


Night night, sleep well 💜xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We go on Wednesday. Thursday we are going to Harrogate andf then home on Saturday.....I hope the weather holds for the southern girls. Its freezing up here. I dont know what to wear. (like I've got a choice)!


I've got my thermals out!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I lived in Camborne, worked in a hotel in Newquay, a pub in Feok nr Truro, helped out driving a taxi in Falmouth and was a beach lifeguard  in Perranporth. X


...and I lived in Falmouth for 9 years in the 90s!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow what a life, sounds like you have had an interesting life. We stayed near Helston on the way to Porthleven.


I was in Helston inn May for Flora Day (worth a Google!) I still miss it but love being back in civilisation!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:23 am ET and -7'C (19'f). SNOW. We have our first snow. We had ice pellets followed by light snow. The road was warm enough that the snow that fell on it melted, but anything cold, like a car, has a layer of snow. Friday is supposed to be in the double digits temperature.
> I went to my steeking class on the weekend. I can now confidently cut my knitting into pieces. So now I can finish my sweater.


...and then you can teach all of us how to do it!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've never been able to figure out Sudoku either.


Nor me, I'm better with words than numbers, love Scrabble, as do my gks!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The stores here in Canada have tried doing Black Friday sales but it hasn't been as popular as Boxing Day sales. I've stood in line in the early morning hours for a laptop. The people from the store come along the line and give coupons to the people in line so there isn't a rush when the doors open.
> I hope your shrimp mei fung is in the fridge somewhere. :shock:


If it isn't, it will soon be very apparent where it is! :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbdown: :hunf: :evil:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I don't envy you at all, working with that fabric. I think mum used to put paper (or maybe something different) under it, to stop it slipping on the machine table.


I might need to do that with the lining, it is like the most slippery kind of slippery stuff!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> *LondonChris wrote:*
> All I can say it's a daughter thing, I can never do or say the right thing, most of the time!
> 
> *LondonGirl*
> ...


Don't get too much temper just waves of exasperation and frustration which I honestly don't think I deserve. However, I am ashamed to say I was exactly the same with my own dear mum!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I might just have to get me a waffle maker, I love them with Maple syrup, Ice cream and cream - very delicious


Oh yessss - and don't forget the Nutella!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, all caught up! Spent a lovely couple of hours with our Chris and her lovely daughter and gorgeous baby grandson, Felix this afternoon, had lots of cuddles with the baby, he is gorgeous!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going off now Rebecca and Barny. Will see you tomorrow. Theres some episodes of Judge judy I need to watch. I end up dreaming about the her.
> 
> Last night in my dream DS was just a little boy and prince William wanted to play games with him. I let him go in the room but I made them leave the door open because you never know these days. prince or no prince. Then Judge Judy came along and we had something to eat. How stuoid can an old woman get?


That's not stupid, just showing concern for you and your's. I love the way it finishes with you having something to eat when JJ comes along :thumbup: that's the way dreams are, I could tell you a bizarre one or too......


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, all caught up! Spent a lovely couple of hours with our Chris and her lovely daughter and gorgeous baby grandson, Felix this afternoon, had lots of cuddles with the baby, he is gorgeous!!!


That sounds like a lot of fun! So glad you two were able to get together for a visit and with her daughter and the boys, too.  xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I had answered and chatted a bit and it all went away so I redid it tho my ipad said low battery and my iPad went black. I had to recharge it tho I had it plugged in all night. Looked at the clock which was black too. Seems the power strip it was plugged into had gone off. It gets under the recliner foot part and the button goes off. So you have the date and all I can add is the next day is "Black Friday" a big shopping event. People wait overmight for door buster items. Son may enlist me to get one to a customer item for his friend who may have to work. Thanksgiving is the last Thursday in the month so the calendar date varies. I bought a new roaster pan with big lift out rack three days ago and I can't find it! Also missing a container of shrimp mei fun. How do I lose these things. I'm still trying to do the snowflake mittens... Very hard for me. I hope your health is good now. Weather doesn't help.


I do not go shopping on Black Friday went once and didn't really get any bargains and ended up in a car wreck and in the hospital so I choose to shop on cyber Monday way better deals in my opinion and it all comes to me and I stay warm and safe.
 
IMHO I don't like that stores are starting to open on Thanksgiving it should be a time where you get to be with your family and just relax and everybody should get to be at home....mind you I do understand the medical profession having to work..


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. I sent to S and b todsy. Ive done somemore stitching up. 

Marg, my friend snd neighbour of 30yrs had a fall on Saturday. She got her foot csught in the duvet cover nd went a over t. She blacked her eye, got bruises all over and twisted her glasses. Aprt from that, she's fine. She only came home from Western super mare on Friday night. 

In the morning, I'm going to pack my littlr case. Ive already got my knitting packed. I'm getting quite excited.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I sent to S and b todsy. Ive done somemore stitching up.
> 
> Marg, my friend snd neighbour of 30yrs had a fall on Saturday. She got her foot csught in the duvet cover nd went a over t. She blacked her eye, got bruises all over and twisted her glasses. Aprt from that, she's fine. She only came home from Western super mare on Friday night.
> 
> In the morning, I'm going to pack my littlr case. Ive already got my knitting packed. I'm getting quite excited.


Sorry to hear Marg had a fall. I'm going to pack my little bag tomorrow too, what a coincidence 😊😊😊💜💜💜💜xxxxx.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I sent to S and b todsy. Ive done somemore stitching up.
> 
> Marg, my friend snd neighbour of 30yrs had a fall on Saturday. She got her foot csught in the duvet cover nd went a over t. She blacked her eye, got bruises all over and twisted her glasses. Aprt from that, she's fine. She only came home from Western super mare on Friday night.
> 
> In the morning, I'm going to pack my littlr case. Ive already got my knitting packed. I'm getting quite excited.


Packed mine, all bar the last minute essentials!!! xxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's chilly here (38F) and foggy. Will get my walk in and then stay in today. We may get a little snow overnight or tomorrow morning. Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots!  xxxooo


It was freezing & icy here this morning. Seems warmer this evening, thank goodness


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Your country definitely sounds like one to be visited during the summer, rather than the winter. I don't think I would survive one of your winters :XD: :XD:


They seem to be getting worse, in m opinion but it might be my advancing years :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Chris, one of my nephews was born with the tongue tie, I think it is much more common than we think, and perhaps some babies aren't bothered by it, as much as others are. I think my sisters doctor told her that the tie didn't need to be released, and my nephew learnt to b/f quite well, but I am not sure if there were any problems in the establishment stage.


My DD is trying to find out about it, shes realised that her eldest has one too, it's not stopped him talking!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Ok, all caught up! Spent a lovely couple of hours with our Chris and her lovely daughter and gorgeous baby grandson, Felix this afternoon, had lots of cuddles with the baby, he is gorgeous!!!


It was great to see you too. My DD enjoyed showing off her baby to you, he hasn't met many people. By the time we got home he was very hungry!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm short tempered..It has taken me 1 whole hour to renew my membership with jaquie lawson cards. They were obviously busy but nothing was happening for an hour. Wouldn you think they would tell you that you are waiting instead of leaving a person in limbo. Ive been in limbo for 1 hour. Im thinking of lamping them..never mind we can haver cards for the next year.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> You were lucky you weren't stopped for anything on the way home. Judging by the Police shows (I think it is called "Cops") from USA, you would have been done for having the alcoholic drink, easily available. I might have seen you on the next episode of the show (not really, all the episodes are a few years old).


Yes that thought kept running through my mind and I tried really hard to obey all the rules of the road.....well almost all except for the drink of course.. :shock:  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> I live on the coast, not too far from Hayling Island. Purple lives further north a bit, but not too far away.


Sorry getting my people mixed up, I'm easily confused. :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> I think my grandma's had too many grandchildren (they thought they did anyway) to be showing any pride in any of us, plus they were very old when I was little, so they might have been over all of that by the time I arrived :roll: :roll:


Mine only had us two.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, I don't envy your weather at all. At the moment we are having quite mild days, but we have hotter weather heading our way, from the west. The airconditioner has had a workout already, and that will continue into next year! :shock: :shock:


Hi, just had a look at the map of S. Australia, having found Spencer Gulf realise we have been there. Spent one Christmas on Kangaroo Island then motored along the coast and finally to south of Melbourne where my once bridesmaid now lives.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I sent to S and b todsy. Ive done somemore stitching up.
> 
> Marg, my friend snd neighbour of 30yrs had a fall on Saturday. She got her foot csught in the duvet cover nd went a over t. She blacked her eye, got bruises all over and twisted her glasses. Aprt from that, she's fine. She only came home from Western super mare on Friday night.
> 
> In the morning, I'm going to pack my littlr case. Ive already got my knitting packed. I'm getting quite excited.


Oh, so sorry to hear about Marg's fall. I hope she's better soon.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Takea look at this, it had me and DH laughing
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-374067-1.html#8282168


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry getting my people mixed up, I'm easily confused. :lol:


You're doing ok, considering how many there are of us, hang in there!!! xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am off to try to get somethings cleaned up around here, I am so upset the kids both have to redo their research papers over the Thanksgiving break bummer I was so looking forward to chillin'

Have a wonderful rest of your day or night wherever you are in it!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Takea look at this, it had me and DH laughing
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-374067-1.html#8282168


Very funny, I didn't see that coming!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am off to try to get somethings cleaned up around here, I am so upset the kids both have to redo their research papers over the Thanksgiving break bummer I was so looking forward to chillin'
> 
> Have a wonderful rest of your day or night wherever you are in it!
> 
> ...


Oh Lisa, what a shame! Never mind, it will all be worth it in the end and think how far you have all come! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> You're doing ok, considering how many there are of us, hang in there!!! xx


Can't keep up with everyone's news and families yet, everyone seems to be on the go all the time. Just trying to sort out who's who without family complications. Still I am learning slowly, but not tonight, Tia Maria, crossword and bed calling see you all tomorrow.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Can't keep up with everyone's news and families yet, everyone seems to be on the go all the time. Just trying to sort out who's who without family complications. Still I am learning slowly, but not tonight, Tia Maria, crossword and bed calling see you all tomorrow.


Night, night Barny, sleep well! x


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I am really far behind, but will try to catch up over the holiday weekend. DS had their family photos taken today; there are about 30 different ones for me to choose from to update those from last year. This is one of my favorites of the DGD's.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I am really far behind, but will try to catch up over the holiday weekend. DS had their family photos taken today; there are about 30 different ones for me to choose from to update those from last year. This is one of my favorites of the DGD's.


What a beautiful photo, Rookie! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> What a beautiful photo, Rookie! xxxooo


Thanks.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I am really far behind, but will try to catch up over the holiday weekend. DS had their family photos taken today; there are about 30 different ones for me to choose from to update those from last year. This is one of my favorites of the DGD's.


Cute photo and lovely girls 💜xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. I slept well. Ive goty to pack today and over 60's to win my fortune. I'm going to catch up.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Morning everyone from a wet but much warmer Wales. Dinner is ready so will catch up on my e-mails and then get knitting. Got enough hats for the Christmas fair so am now knitting baby Ugg boots. Wood is in, fire going, looks like another cosy day in front of the fire, or might write my Christmas cards, will see how the mood takes me. Have a good day whatever you are getting up to. Barny.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I am really far behind, but will try to catch up over the holiday weekend. DS had their family photos taken today; there are about 30 different ones for me to choose from to update those from last year. This is one of my favorites of the DGD's.


Lovely photo Rookie. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a damp and milder Surrey. Going to shops soon and then pack my case. Hopefully will have time for a swim this afternoon.

Started crocheting a lace shawl so will take that with me tomorrow just can't get into knitting.

Have a good dau everyone, catch you later. xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Cute photo and lovely girls 💜xx


They're going to be a handful. There are more photos of the whole family on my Facebook page. They have built a beautiful family.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I am really far behind, but will try to catch up over the holiday weekend. DS had their family photos taken today; there are about 30 different ones for me to choose from to update those from last year. This is one of my favorites of the DGD's.


That is just gorgeous, looks like they are models, posing! What a beautiful greetings card that would make!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all, very wet here today but like Barny, we are not so cold. Have been to the dentist this morning and had the crown prep done, the poor girl's tummy kept rumbling all the time I was in the chair, by the time I came out, she and the nurse were in hysterics!!
Later, we are going to the cinema to see the last in the Hunger Games series, not my cup of tea but DH is obsessed and at least it will get me out for lunch!!
Catch you later, looking forward to seeing the posse tomorrow, look out for a plethora of selfies!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:36 am ET and -1'C (30'f). We have an inch of snow on the ground thanks to wind over Lake Ontario.
Last night we started making Izzy dolls.
http://izzydoll.ca/dolll/dolll.html
These dolls are going to the Syrian refugee children that are coming to Toronto next month. DD is also contributing hats and mitts. I can't knit fast enough.
Tonight is Knit Night


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, very wet here today but like Barny, we are not so cold. Have been to the dentist this morning and had the crown prep done, the poor girl's tummy kept rumbling all the time I was in the chair, by the time I came out, she and the nurse were in hysterics!!
> Later, we are going to the cinema to see the last in the Hunger Games series, not my cup of tea but DH is obsessed and at least it will get me out for lunch!!
> Catch you later, looking forward to seeing the posse tomorrow, look out for a plethora of selfies!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


Are you sure the laughing gas wasn't on?
Have fun tomorrow.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and milder Surrey. Going to shops soon and then pack my case. Hopefully will have time for a swim this afternoon.
> 
> Started crocheting a lace shawl so will take that with me tomorrow just can't get into knitting.
> 
> Have a good dau everyone, catch you later. xxxx


I'm knitting worsted weight socks. You would think those would go quickly, but they are not.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I slept well. Ive goty to pack today and over 60's to win my fortune. I'm going to catch up.


I wish you luck.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I am really far behind, but will try to catch up over the holiday weekend. DS had their family photos taken today; there are about 30 different ones for me to choose from to update those from last year. This is one of my favorites of the DGD's.


That is a really sweet photo.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am off to try to get somethings cleaned up around here, I am so upset the kids both have to redo their research papers over the Thanksgiving break bummer I was so looking forward to chillin'
> 
> Have a wonderful rest of your day or night wherever you are in it!
> 
> ...


That puts the damper on Thanksgiving celebrations.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to leave now.
The temperature has dropped and the highway is getting slippery. There are announcements of accidents out there. And I don't have ny ice tires on.
Have a good day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Back from shopping Mr P won't starve over the next few days and a small bottle or rose just fell into my shopping trolley ..... now how did that happen?????

My bag is packed.

Off for a swim now. xxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to leave now.
> The temperature has dropped and the highway is getting slippery. There are announcements of accidents out there. And I don't have ny ice tires on.
> Have a good day.


Stay safe, Nitzi. We've got rain this morning, but warmer. It's supposed to stop raining and start getting colder. As long as the streets dry up before the colder sets in, I'm okay with that.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Stay safe, Nitzi. We've got rain this morning, but warmer. It's supposed to stop raining and start getting colder. As long as the streets dry up before the colder sets in, I'm okay with that.


Hi Pam, glad you have it warmer theother side off the Pond too.

Back from my swim, spoken to Susan. She and DH will meet us at York station tomorrow. Rung the hotel to check on everything and it is all ticketyboo.

Decided to have an early dinner late lunch and now havin a glass of wine. Well I have to get into training :shock: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pam, glad you have it warmer theother side off the Pond too.
> 
> Back from my swim, spoken to Susan. She and DH will meet us at York station tomorrow. Rung the hotel to check on everything and it is all ticketyboo.
> 
> Decided to have an early dinner late lunch and now havin a glass of wine. Well I have to get into training :shock: xxxx


Sounds like a good day. Wish I was joining you ladies. I know you'll have a fabulous time!  xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a good day. Wish I was joining you ladies. I know you'll have a fabulous time!  xxxooo


We wish you were joining us too. Maybe sometime. Luv and hugs xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We wish you were joining us too. Maybe sometime. Luv and hugs xxxx


It's definitely a great goal to have!  xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I think im caught up now LOL 

Lots of love and hugs Pearly  !! LOVE you !!

Rookie that picture is just absolutely precious !!! it really is perfect for hallmark  

Barny don't worry about keeping us all straight , it will come to you with time . 
Nitzi hope you are staying nice and warm . 

MJudi , yea she just stopped eating meat , like i said she wasn't doing it right . she was coming home with a salad every day thinking that she could live off that ... well Momma said NAH , and she found out momma is always right LOL .

OH ! and yea i have had and continue to have days where my DD's look or talk to me like i just fell out of the stupid tree and hit all the branches on the way down. 
DD1 says that she does it to me because she knows she can vent it all out and i wont get mad at her lol .
So i definitely understand it being a mother daughter thing.

Well ladies i am going to take a nap , tomorrow is epidural shot day ( thanks to Binky for taking me ) 
I know how busy you are ... 
Can't wait till Thanksgiving , we will raise a glass to all of you over the pond and all of you on this side too. 

Love and Hugs all !! 
XOXOXOXOX


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I think im caught up now LOL
> 
> Lots of love and hugs Pearly  !! LOVE you !!
> 
> ...


Aaah, that's sweet, I shall make sure that we, the Terrible Trio in York, raise _our_ glasses on Thursday, in honour of you all over there, we love you all and wish we could be there to join in your Thanksgiving feast!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening my friends. I have got my little case packed. Its a good job I spoke with purple today because I'd be at the train station and hour later than expected......I hope those two are ready to cope with me. life is hard!!!!!

I went to over 60's. I won.....a tin of heinz tomato soup. A tin of eveaporated milk (which I shall make a chocolate cake with) and some rubbishy sweets that DH loves. THEN..I won $6.50. Its gone in my holiday purse. Ive started some simple knitting to do while I'm away and I'm really excited. Wouldnt it be lovely if all of us could meet at the same time. What fun we would have in the hotel....(doesnt bare thinking about. 

The staff has been tonight. She wasnt in the mood poor pet, she'd had a rough day so we had quite an extended coffee break.......


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pam, glad you have it warmer theother side off the Pond too.
> 
> Back from my swim, spoken to Susan. She and DH will meet us at York station tomorrow. Rung the hotel to check on everything and it is all ticketyboo.
> 
> Decided to have an early dinner late lunch and now havin a glass of wine. Well I have to get into training :shock: xxxx


 :roll: :roll: :roll: they'll be half cut by ther time they fall (get) off the train.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Aaah, that's sweet, I shall make sure that we, the Terrible Trio in York, raise _our_ glasses on Thursday, in honour of you all over there, we love you all and wish we could be there to join in your Thanksgiving feast!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


I wish they could all be here...and purley was amongst them.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> :roll: :roll: :roll: they'll be half cut by ther time they fall (get) off the train.


Which half?🍷🍷🍷💜💜💜


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi londy. are you excited? I dont think I'll sleep. We are setting off and going for coffee just outside york before we come for you. Probably a garden centre. Because its better doing that then hanging around york..


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Worry not my friends. I'm hoping to be able to get on line to you all. Dont know about the other two, it depends how much wine they've drank. I'm going to sprise them and have a drink of something. Ive got a bottle opened of tia maria. I might take that.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Which half?🍷🍷🍷💜💜💜


   :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Worry not my friends. I'm hoping to be able to get on line to you all. Dont know about the other two, it depends how much wine they've drank. I'm going to sprise them and have a drink of something. Ive got a bottle opened of tia maria. I might take that.


Just don't go overboard. :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi londy. are you excited? I dont think I'll sleep. We are setting off and going for coffee just outside york before we come for you. Probably a garden centre. Because its better doing that then hanging around york..


Yep, very excited! Will be up at the crack of dawn to meet Mrs P, have a safe journey to York and I'll see you very soon!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> I think im caught up now LOL
> 
> Lots of love and hugs Pearly  !! LOVE you !!
> 
> ...


Good luck with your procedure. Have a wonderful Thanksgiving when it arrives! X


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I am really far behind, but will try to catch up over the holiday weekend. DS had their family photos taken today; there are about 30 different ones for me to choose from to update those from last year. This is one of my favorites of the DGD's.


That photo is beautiful!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Worry not my friends. I'm hoping to be able to get on line to you all. Dont know about the other two, it depends how much wine they've drank. I'm going to sprise them and have a drink of something. Ive got a bottle opened of tia maria. I might take that.


🍷🍷🍷 :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Worry not my friends. I'm hoping to be able to get on line to you all. Dont know about the other two, it depends how much wine they've drank. I'm going to sprise them and have a drink of something. Ive got a bottle opened of tia maria. I might take that.


We have free wifi at the hotel👍🍷🍷🍷


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> We wish you were joining us too. Maybe sometime. Luv and hugs xxxx


Wish I was coming too, maybe next time! Hope you have a great time. Have a good journey. X


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Worry not my friends. I'm hoping to be able to get on line to you all. Dont know about the other two, it depends how much wine they've drank. I'm going to sprise them and have a drink of something. Ive got a bottle opened of tia maria. I might take that.


Have lots of fun! I know you will.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Wish I was coming too, maybe next time! Hope you have a great time. Have a good journey. X


That would be nice. I think you have a lot on at the moment


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, just caught up. I've been out most of the day, mostly boring things. I'm feeling envious of the girls going up to York, I'm going to IKEA tomorrow, not quite the same as York!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Met up with Londy yesterday & I think my new GS proved a hit. Excuse the dummy it's the only thing that helps his tummy ache.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Met up with Londy yesterday & I think my new GS proved a hit. Excuse the dummy it's the only thing that helps his tummy ache.


What lovely photo's. Chrissy you've lost weight. Ive put it on. Felix looks gorgeous. Who's that blond lady with you???


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Getting excited just listening to all your plans, wish I was coming. Hope you've got lots of spending money, how many days are you going to the show? Have a great time, eat, drink and spend. Barny


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Getting excited just listening to all your plans, wish I was coming. Hope you've got lots of spending money, how many days are you going to the show? Have a great time, eat, drink and spend. Barny


We've only got time for one day at the show. By the time we've eaten, drank, chatted and knitted we've hardly got time to sleep. They had better wake me up because I dont open my eyes until 10am. I hasvent time to sleep. Maybe you cango to the next meeting?????They often meet up down south and text me when they go to a toilet with a mirror (dont ask) Somehow they taske elfies in john lewises toilet and send me it...or....with a glass of wine...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, just caught up. I've been out most of the day, mostly boring things. I'm feeling envious of the girls going up to York, I'm going to IKEA tomorrow, not quite the same as York!


It's got a K in it like York :roll: you can't get much more like York than that :!: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Met up with Londy yesterday & I think my new GS proved a hit. Excuse the dummy it's the only thing that helps his tummy ache.


Lovely photosx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi rebecca, hows school??????? are you decorating the class fgor christmas?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm off to bed see you tomorrow. Well 2 of you anyway.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's got a K in it like York :roll: you can't get much more like York than that :!: :XD:


Hi Rebecca, like your thinking. I've got a K in my name too💜💜💜


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm off to bed see you tomorrow. Well 2 of you anyway.....


Knighty knight, see u tomorrow💜💜


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> What lovely photo's. Chrissy you've lost weight. Ive put it on. Felix looks gorgeous. Who's that blond lady with you???


Don't know she just grabbed the baby & plonked herself down by Us! Strange people in our M&S cafe


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> It's got a K in it like York :roll: you can't get much more like York than that :!: :XD:


How true! How are you doing? Are you busy with glitter & glue yet?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Met up with Londy yesterday & I think my new GS proved a hit. Excuse the dummy it's the only thing that helps his tummy ache.


Great pictures!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Ok I am off to try and accomplish something don't quite know what yet but something hehehehe.....you ladies have a wonderful time with lots of miss behaving going on.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok I am off to try and accomplish something don't quite know what yet but something hehehehe.....you ladies have a wonderful time with lots of miss behaving going on.


We'll all foliw Flo's example 💜🍷💜💜💜🍷🍷🍷xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Met up with Londy yesterday & I think my new GS proved a hit. Excuse the dummy it's the only thing that helps his tummy ache.


Great photos, Chris! What a sweet little guy and lovely ladies!  xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi rebecca, hows school??????? are you decorating the class fgor christmas?


I tried to reply to this last night and this tablet wasn't playing fair :thumbdown: I couldn't post anything!

We made the first christmasy stuff yesterday and it went straight up :-D our classroom looked like an explosion in a glitter factory at the end of the day


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a very early Surrey. It's dry and clear. Just having a bit of breakfast and then I'm off to catch the train. Have a good day everyone. Catch you later &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very early Surrey. It's dry and clear. Just having a bit of breakfast and then I'm off to catch the train. Have a good day everyone. Catch you later 💜💜💜xx


I'm right behind you, girl, see you soon!! See Susan a bit after that!!
See the rest of you online in York, lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. I fell back asleep after the alarm. Its a beautiful Autumn morning. Hope it stays like this. Marg has sent me a text and 2 strasnge ladies from down the South also. I'm excited. See you all in york.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> We'll all foliw Flo's example 💜🍷💜💜💜🍷🍷🍷xxx


Hope you have a great time & the weather is kind to you. Let's hope Flo behaves herself you know how she gets with a glass or 4 of rosè inside her.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope you have a great time & the weather is kind to you. Let's hope Flo behaves herself you know how she gets with a glass or 4 of rosè inside her.


Thanks Chris, pleasant journey so far, lovely day outside, hope it stays that way!Xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope you have a great time & the weather is kind to you. Let's hope Flo behaves herself you know how she gets with a glass or 4 of rosè inside her.


Oops double post but gives me the chance to say that we haven't started on the wine yet :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Chris, pleasant journey so far, lovely day outside, hope it stays that way!Xxx


what she said and from Flowers too💜


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> what she said and from Flowers too💜


B......dy predictive text FLO is what l meant xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope you have a great time & the weather is kind to you. Let's hope Flo behaves herself you know how she gets with a glass or 4 of rosè inside her.


Just had a glass of 'fruit' juice ut we didn't let flo have any💜💜


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Met up with Londy yesterday & I think my new GS proved a hit. Excuse the dummy it's the only thing that helps his tummy ache.


Lovely photos. I miss having a tiny baby to cuddle.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm sure you ladies are having a wonderful time. Day of work here - first have to get the house ready for company tomorrow for Thanksgiving and then have to get busy doing some of the cooking. I'll put things together tonight to put in the oven tomorrow after the turkey is done cooking. Then all I have to do for the morning is peel and cook the potatoes for mashing and get the table setting done. We're having turkey, dressing, mashed potatoes & gravy, sweet potato casserole, green bean casserole, and orange & cranberry relish(more like chutney since it has a savory component). Guests are bringing rolls, pies, appetizers and 2 other side dishes (one potato and corn pudding). I'm also serving spaghetti and meatballs since I know the kids will like that and the adults can have it as our evening meal or Friday's lunch before everyone heads back home. I wish they could stay longer but they all lead very busy lives. 

Thanks for the comments on the DGD's -- they are beautiful little girls and the parents are doing a great job of instilling some great family values and good behaviors.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Just had a glass of 'fruit' juice ut we didn't let flo have any💜💜


Quite right too, she'll only start chatting to men! She's such a flirt🙋🏼🙋🏼🙋🏼


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lovely photos. I miss having a tiny baby to cuddle.


I'm loving & making the most of the time spent with the little sweetheart!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Sounds like you ladies are off to a great start. Have a fabulous time.

I've got my shopping done for the items we're taking to our family dinner at my sister's tomorrow. Will be making two pumpkin pies today. Only about half the family will be there, but there will still be about 19 people or so. I don't think our DS will coming up from Oregon. Will miss him, but I'd rather he stay safe than be out on the highways.

Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure you ladies are having a wonderful time. Day of work here - first have to get the house ready for company tomorrow for Thanksgiving and then have to get busy doing some of the cooking. I'll put things together tonight to put in the oven tomorrow after the turkey is done cooking. Then all I have to do for the morning is peel and cook the potatoes for mashing and get the table setting done. We're having turkey, dressing, mashed potatoes & gravy, sweet potato casserole, green bean casserole, and orange & cranberry relish(more like chutney since it has a savory component). Guests are bringing rolls, pies, appetizers and 2 other side dishes (one potato and corn pudding). I'm also serving spaghetti and meatballs since I know the kids will like that and the adults can have it as our evening meal or Friday's lunch before everyone heads back home. I wish they could stay longer but they all lead very busy lives.
> 
> Thanks for the comments on the DGD's -- they are beautiful little girls and the parents are doing a great job of instilling some great family values and good behaviors.


This has made my tummy rumble! I can just taste that Turkey! Sounds as though you are going to have a busy day, you are lucky to have such a family! I'm off to make a cheese sandwich!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Night night, sleep well 💜xx


Thanks, I did have a good sleep, but DH let me sleep too long this morning, and everything went wrong, and didn't get right until this afternoon :? , but it is all good now. 💜xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I might need to do that with the lining, it is like the most slippery kind of slippery stuff!!!


I hope it doesn't give you too much grief. :x :x
I began making a table runner yesterday, and I am quite proud of myself, as I have almost finished the top of it. I think it will be ready to have a photo posted by tomorrow, my time. It feels good to be sewing again. I have a few projects I would like to get done for gifts for the girls, and the grandchildren. I just hope they like what I am going to make :-D :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Don't get too much temper just waves of exasperation and frustration which I honestly don't think I deserve. However, I am ashamed to say I was exactly the same with my own dear mum!!


I think I was the bane of my mother's life. She had not encountered any other child like me, and she thought I was just being naughty, all of my siblings mostly did what they were told, but I had an independent streak that was a couple of miles wide. I think mum would say it all began when I was a baby, and a neighbour took be out of my pram, on the front verandah, when I was only about a month old, and it continued throughout my life, until I told mum that she needed to let me live my life, the best way I could, and only worry about me when things didn't seem to be going right for me.

I believe that when a child, and parent, have grief with each other (not the stuff that destroys families, just the stuff that exasperates), are very similar in personalities. The child and parent still love each other, but they clash really easily; whereas the relationship between a sibling and the same parent, will have no evident problems at all, because the other child will have a different personality to that parent, but have a similar personality with the other parent. ...... that is my theory anyway, and it works for me :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh yessss - and don't forget the Nutella!!!


No ................. I only eat Nutella from a spoon, I don't like the sensation of anything underneath the Nutella, it spoils the silky feel of it. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, all caught up! Spent a lovely couple of hours with our Chris and her lovely daughter and gorgeous baby grandson, Felix this afternoon, had lots of cuddles with the baby, he is gorgeous!!!


I just love cuddling babies, I think I would have been the perfect mother, if my children had stayed babies, once I worked out what to do with a baby :shock: :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That's not stupid, just showing concern for you and your's. I love the way it finishes with you having something to eat when JJ comes along :thumbup: that's the way dreams are, I could tell you a bizarre one or too......


Speaking of bizarre dreams, I could tell you some doozies, especially when DD2 and I were going through some traumatic times; but I think I will keep them in my brain, and revisit them now and then, so that I can have a good chuckle over the meanings of some of those dreams. :shock: :shock: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I do not go shopping on Black Friday went once and didn't really get any bargains and ended up in a car wreck and in the hospital so I choose to shop on cyber Monday way better deals in my opinion and it all comes to me and I stay warm and safe.
> 
> IMHO I don't like that stores are starting to open on Thanksgiving it should be a time where you get to be with your family and just relax and everybody should get to be at home....mind you I do understand the medical profession having to work..


Yes,........... if the Medical Professionals, Police, Firemen, Ambo's and any other emergency related professions, didn't work a 7 day roster, there would be a monstrously huge death rate, which might bring the human race to below plague proportions, but the populations around the world, would not like it. :mrgreen: :shock: :evil:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I sent to S and b todsy. Ive done somemore stitching up.
> 
> Marg, my friend snd neighbour of 30yrs had a fall on Saturday. She got her foot csught in the duvet cover nd went a over t. She blacked her eye, got bruises all over and twisted her glasses. Aprt from that, she's fine. She only came home from Western super mare on Friday night.
> 
> In the morning, I'm going to pack my littlr case. Ive already got my knitting packed. I'm getting quite excited.


You have every right to be excited. Just make sure you stay calm enough so that you don't have a mishap ......


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Packed mine, all bar the last minute essentials!!! xxxxxx


I wish I could just pack some things into the car, and get DH to drop me off at the same place as you lot, then I could join in the fun. :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It was freezing & icy here this. Seems warmer this evening, thank goodness


Had the opposite here, the temperature was already 33C here, abt 9:30 am, but now it is quite cool. Not sure if it is going to continue to be cool in the morning, though


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> They seem to be getting worse, in m opinion but it might be my advancing years :thumbup:


No, I don't think it is your advanced years, we are getting much higher temps, throughout our summers; than what we were getting when I was a kid. Our winters are still reasonably mild, compared to yours, but that might be changing more gradually than the summer temps.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My DD is trying to find out about it, shes realised that her eldest has one too, it's not stopped him talking!!


How old is bub, I know he isn't very old yet, is it possible for your daughter to try again with the b/f, or has she got over it now? I know that it is possible to establish b/f, quite a while after the birth, it would just take a little bit more effort. I know that it has been done, and I have seen one method that could be used; formula is used, while bub is learning the technique of sucking the nipple, that way he will get a feed while he, and mum are learning. Once he actually begins to get breast mild, the formula amount is reduced, until he is totally breast fed. I hope things continue to improve for your dd and gs xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm short tempered..It has taken me 1 whole hour to renew my membership with jaquie lawson cards. They were obviously busy but nothing was happening for an hour. Wouldn you think they would tell you that you are waiting instead of leaving a person in limbo. Ive been in limbo for 1 hour. Im thinking of lamping them..never mind we can haver cards for the next year.


That's good, I have missed the cards that you send, they always come at just the right time :-D :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yes that thought kept running through my mind and I tried really hard to obey all the rules of the road.....well almost all except for the drink of course.. :shock:  :lol: :lol: :lol:


I am so glad you didn't get stopped, although it might have been a bit of a laugh (from my perspective), to see you on the show, but I wouldn't wish it on anyone. The police in your country seem to do their job with a great deal of force, when it is very evident, that at times it isn't really warranted. There are similar shows to "Cops", from UK, Australia and New Zealand; and when comparing the police from those 3 countries, to what we see of the US police; ours, UK & NZ seem to be almost on a Sunday drive, most of the time. Also, for some of the things that people in USA get gaol time for, the people if the other countries get a ticket, a day in court; and then perhaps a fine to go with it.

All of those shows can be quite entertaining, but they are also real eye openers, to see what people actually try to get away with.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Mine only had us two.


Did you get spoilt, or didn't it make a difference?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi, just had a look at the map of S. Australia, having found Spencer Gulf realise we have been there. Spent one Christmas on Kangaroo Island then motored along the coast and finally to south of Melbourne where my once bridesmaid now lives.


Hello there, did you get to see any of the northern part of SA, or the Flinders Ranges, there is some beautiful, albeit Arid, landscapes up my way.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Takea look at this, it had me and DH laughing
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-374067-1.html#8282168


That was good, I have just sent it on to members of my family


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Can't keep up with everyone's news and families yet, everyone seems to be on the go all the time. Just trying to sort out who's who without family complications. Still I am learning slowly, but not tonight, Tia Maria, crossword and bed calling see you all tomorrow.


Now that definitely sounds like a great way to spend an evening, or 3 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I am really far behind, but will try to catch up over the holiday weekend. DS had their family photos taken today; there are about 30 different ones for me to choose from to update those from last year. This is one of my favorites of the DGD's.


That is a beautiful photo, is there much of a gap between them?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I slept well. Ive goty to pack today and over 60's to win my fortune. I'm going to catch up.


Did you get your tasks done for the day, and did you have any winnings?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, very wet here today but like Barny, we are not so cold. Have been to the dentist this morning and had the crown prep done, the poor girl's tummy kept rumbling all the time I was in the chair, by the time I came out, she and the nurse were in hysterics!!
> Later, we are going to the cinema to see the last in the Hunger Games series, not my cup of tea but DH is obsessed and at least it will get me out for lunch!!
> Catch you later, looking forward to seeing the posse tomorrow, look out for a plethora of selfies!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


I am already waiting! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm knitting worsted weight socks. You would think those would go quickly, but they are not.


Drat, I have been thinking of beginning to make socks from a heavier weight, but was really hoping that they would be finished in a much faster time. :? :? :thumbdown:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to leave now.
> The temperature has dropped and the highway is getting slippery. There are announcements of accidents out there. And I don't have ny ice tires on.
> Have a good day.


Oh dear, that is not good, just drive as safely as possible, and try to stay out of the way of the less than careless drivers, who are sure to be out on the roads. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from shopping Mr P won't starve over the next few days and a small bottle or rose just fell into my shopping trolley ..... now how did that happen?????
> 
> My bag is packed.
> 
> Off for a swim now. xxxxxx


One needs to keep a lookout for those bottles of Rose, they will try anything to get in amongst ones shopping, so they can't be seen until it is far too late!

Enjoy your little get away. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pam, glad you have it warmer theother side off the Pond too.
> 
> Back from my swim, spoken to Susan. She and DH will meet us at York station tomorrow. Rung the hotel to check on everything and it is all ticketyboo.
> 
> Decided to have an early dinner late lunch and now havin a glass of wine. Well I have to get into training :shock: xxxx


Yes!!!! Training is very important, one does not want to strain the drinking muscle, it could make life very depressing if one couldn't enjoy a drink, or 6! hahahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> I think im caught up now LOL
> 
> Lots of love and hugs Pearly  !! LOVE you !!
> 
> ...


I look forward to joining you in raising a glass, or 2, but I will be having either sarsaparilla, or ginger beer. Although I have been thinking that it might just be the time to buy a bottle of Tia Maria, Irish Cream, or Kahlua; or even a bottle of each, so that I can have a choice. :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Met up with Londy yesterday & I think my new GS proved a hit. Excuse the dummy it's the only thing that helps his tummy ache.


What Beautiful photos! Don't apologise for the dummy, it is what ever works for the babe, and to the devil with anyone who wants to voice a negative opinion


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

He,lo girls. We are here. These two are driving me insane.....we've had a lovely Italian, londy wanted a Chinese and purple wanted an Indian. We have put June in charge of getting us to Harrogate in the morning. It feels good and very natural to all be together again.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> He,lo girls. We are here. These two are driving me insane.....we've had a lovely Italian, londy wanted a Chinese and purple wanted an Indian. We have put June in charge of getting us to Harrogate in the morning. It feels good and very natural to all be together again.


At the Itian...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> At the Itian...


Ps if this looks out of focus then you are drunk😫💜💜💜💜💜💜


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ps if this looks out of focus then you are drunk😫💜💜💜💜💜💜


I thought that was the problem :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think I was the bane of my mother's life. She had not encountered any other child like me, and she thought I was just being naughty, all of my siblings mostly did what they were told, but I had an independent streak that was a couple of miles wide. I think mum would say it all began when I was a baby, and a neighbour took be out of my pram, on the front verandah, when I was only about a month old, and it continued throughout my life, until I told mum that she needed to let me live my life, the best way I could, and only worry about me when things didn't seem to be going right for me.
> 
> I believe that when a child, and parent, have grief with each other (not the stuffthat destroys families, just the stuff that exasperates), are very similar in personalities. The child and parent still love each other, but they clash really easily; whereas the relationship between a sibling and the same parent, will have no evident problems at all, because the other child will have a different personality to that parent, but have a similar personality with the other parent. ...... that is my theory anyway, and it works for me :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


You've lost me girl :XD:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> I wish I could just pack some things into the car, and get DH to drop me off at the same place as you lot, then I could join in the fun. :shock:


And me :thumbup:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> Did you get spoilt, or didn't it make a difference?


It was my brother who got spoilt by my mother and grandmother, I was left to my own devises or went out with my Dad, if he wasn't working.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> Now that definitely sounds like a great way to spend an evening, or 3 :lol: :lol: :lol:


Most late evenings are spent like that. :thumbup:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> Hello there, did you get to see any of the northern part of SA, or the Flinders Ranges, there is some beautiful, albeit Arid, landscapes up my way.


Unfortunately didn't do much of the northern parts. Arrived on the Ghan two days before Christmas, picked up our camper van and went straight down to the ferry to Kangaroo Island as we hadn't booked though we did have a short drive round before but didn't even get as far as Adelaide. After Christmas we headed along the coast towards Melbourne got another ferry over to the Mornington peninsular and spent New Year on Philip Island. Would have loved to see Coober Pedy.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Ps if this looks out of focus then you are drunk😫💜💜💜💜💜💜


Not yet, but have one for me. Glad you arrived safely. Don't forget you have to get up in the morning. :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Having a nice knitting session. Going to have an early night and have a taxi booked to take us to the station tomorrow to get the train to Harrogate.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Having a nice knitting session. Going to have an early night and have a taxi booked to take us to the station tomorrow to get the train to Harrogate.


They are two crazy women I've found myself with..".its brilliant. My bed is so comfy and cosy. I've had to turn the radiator down it was so warm. Hope you are all ok. Nite


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> At the Itian...


Lovely to see all three of you together if a little on the blurry side!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ps if this looks out of focus then you are drunk😫💜💜💜💜💜💜


Ha!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Having a nice knitting session. Going to have an early night and have a taxi booked to take us to the station tomorrow to get the train to Harrogate.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> What Beautiful photos! Don't apologise for the dummy, it is what ever works for the babe, and to the devil with anyone who wants to voice a negative opinion


Here here


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> He,lo girls. We are here. These two are driving me insane.....we've had a lovely Italian, londy wanted a Chinese and purple wanted an Indian. We have put June in charge of getting us to Harrogate in the morning. It feels good and very natural to all be together again.


Make sure she doesn't loose the tickets!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Ps if this looks out of focus then you are drunk😫💜💜💜💜💜💜


Is that right?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Having a nice knitting session. Going to have an early night and have a taxi booked to take us to the station tomorrow to get the train to Harrogate.


I'm knitting here, thinking about what fun you are probably having. You all look we good in the picture, Flo is looking well, still wearing that tweed skirt! GS is looking good too, haven't seen here before


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is a beautiful photo, is there much of a gap between them?


23 months between them. Not quite as close as our two girls who are 13 months apart and were often mistaken for twins.

I can't wait to see them when they're here tomorrow for Thanksgiving.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I see that you're having a fantastic time together. Miss you.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am so glad you didn't get stopped, although it might have been a bit of a laugh (from my perspective), to see you on the show, but I wouldn't wish it on anyone. The police in your country seem to do their job with a great deal of force, when it is very evident, that at times it isn't really warranted. There are similar shows to "Cops", from UK, Australia and New Zealand; and when comparing the police from those 3 countries, to what we see of the US police; ours, UK & NZ seem to be almost on a Sunday drive, most of the time. Also, for some of the things that people in USA get gaol time for, the people if the other countries get a ticket, a day in court; and then perhaps a fine to go with it.
> 
> All of those shows can be quite entertaining, but they are also real eye openers, to see what people actually try to get away with.


It definerly is and I never even thought of doing something like that before I don't know what came over me that night! :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I look forward to joining you in raising a glass, or 2, but I will be having either sarsaparilla, or ginger beer. Although I have been thinking that it might just be the time to buy a bottle of Tia Maria, Irish Cream, or Kahlua; or even a bottle of each, so that I can have a choice. :-D :-D :-D :-D


I love ginger beer, is your non-alcoholic, Kailua was good! I am going to try Tia Maria next time.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Here here


What Judi said!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Ok I have had a rough day well the 25th, I was rudely wakened with a sharp horrible pain in my left thigh so I thought I would walk it off, wrong as soon as I stood up it was worse and I got nauseas and felt like I would faint (which I think I did for a minute) and it has been bothering me all day, then I had to return to of the gifts I bought, and to top it all off.....I broke the cap of my tooth and almost swallowed a small fortune, have to wait till Monday to get it fixed because of the holidays..the upside is it does not hurt.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to all who are celebrating today, I hope you all have a great day filled with family, good food and lots of love!

And that goes for all who are not celebrating as well!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok I have had a rough day well the 25th, I was rudely wakened with a sharp horrible pain in my left thigh so I thought I would walk it off, wrong as soon as I stood up it was worse and I got nauseas and felt like I would faint (which I think I did for a minute) and it has been bothering me all day, then I had to return to of the gifts I bought, and to top it all off.....I broke the cap of my tooth and almost swallowed a small fortune, have to wait till Monday to get it fixed because of the holidays..the upside is it does not hurt.


Oh poor you, how is your leg now, does it still hurt? 
Happy Thanksgiving, I give thanks every day for my dear friends on Connections, love you all! Xxxxxxxxx 
It's 7.25 and I am still in bed but preparing to get up and check my buddies are awake too!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh poor you, how is your leg now, does it still hurt?
> Happy Thanksgiving, I give thanks every day for my dear friends on Connections, love you all! Xxxxxxxxx
> It's 7.25 and I am still in bed but preparing to get up and check my buddies are awake too!


I'm awake....just😄💜xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm awake....just😄💜xx


Morning, how did you sleep? Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL MY LOVELY FRIENDS ACROSS THE POND &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Happy thanksgiving to our American friends. I slept well last nite. I'm up and it's only 8am


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm ready for my breakfast.....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok I have had a rough day well the 25th, I was rudely wakened with a sharp horrible pain in my left thigh so I thought I would walk it off, wrong as soon as I stood up it was worse and I got nauseas and felt like I would faint (which I think I did for a minute) and it has been bothering me all day, then I had to return to of the gifts I bought, and to top it all off.....I broke the cap of my tooth and almost swallowed a small fortune, have to wait till Monday to get it fixed because of the holidays..the upside is it does not hurt.


That thigh sounds very painful - and I've known of people who passed out from pain, so it must be horrible. What an awful day. I hope that the tooth is fixed and that there's something that can be done about the pain. Hope you are able to have a nice Thanksgiving despite this and hope that you have people who can help you get some rest rather than doing cooking.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh poor you, how is your leg now, does it still hurt?
> Happy Thanksgiving, I give thanks every day for my dear friends on Connections, love you all! Xxxxxxxxx
> It's 7.25 and I am still in bed but preparing to get up and check my buddies are awake too!


I'm thankful for you too. Good morning to the Connections Cousins!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Morning, how did you sleep? Xxxx


Aren't you two together? Just like the youngsters texting and emailing back and forth!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL MY LOVELY FRIENDS ACROSS THE POND 💜💜💜💜


Thank you - I'm so thankful to have met you on KP and then been lucky enough to meet up in person.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning to all and hope you all have a good day. I'm so thankful for all of you.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> I love ginger beer, is your non-alcoholic, Kailua was good! I am going to try Tia Maria next time.


Mind you don't get addicted, I am, I love it. :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:03am ET and 2'c (36'f)
I've come to the realization that there just isn't enough hours in the day for everything that I want to knit or crochet. I need to cut back the number of projects that I'm working on.
Now that I'm turning the heel on the socks that I'm knitting for my mum's guy, I found the pattern. I guess I don't really need it any more.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you - I'm so thankful to have met you on KP and then been lucky enough to meet up in person.


As am I. My world has become larger since I answered Judi here on KP. And the meeting in Toronto is a highlight in my life.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok I have had a rough day well the 25th, I was rudely wakened with a sharp horrible pain in my left thigh so I thought I would walk it off, wrong as soon as I stood up it was worse and I got nauseas and felt like I would faint (which I think I did for a minute) and it has been bothering me all day, then I had to return to of the gifts I bought, and to top it all off.....I broke the cap of my tooth and almost swallowed a small fortune, have to wait till Monday to get it fixed because of the holidays..the upside is it does not hurt.


That sounds awful. Really, Binky, you need some good luck soon. I hope you have a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Having a nice knitting session. Going to have an early night and have a taxi booked to take us to the station tomorrow to get the train to Harrogate.


:lol:
Love the photos.
Have a great time at Harrogate.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> At the Itian...


Hello lovely ladies, even if you are kinda fuzzy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I look forward to joining you in raising a glass, or 2, but I will be having either sarsaparilla, or ginger beer. Although I have been thinking that it might just be the time to buy a bottle of Tia Maria, Irish Cream, or Kahlua; or even a bottle of each, so that I can have a choice. :-D :-D :-D :-D


The liquor store here had alcoholic sarsaparilla for a couple of years. It was sooo good. Then they discontinued it


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Oh dear, that is not good, just drive as safely as possible, and try to stay out of the way of the less than careless drivers, who are sure to be out on the roads. :shock: :shock: :shock:


I try my best. And I encourage others to pass me. If they want to go faster than they should in bad weather, I'm not joining them.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Drat, I have been thinking of beginning to make socks from a heavier weight, but was really hoping that they would be finished in a much faster time. :? :? :thumbdown:


My hands don't do the bigger yarns so well anymore. I'm making a Izzy doll for the Syrian children that are coming to Toronto and it is really hurting my hands. But I'm almost done so I'm going to finish it.
I have to knit, take a break, knit some more. I also can only knit after supper so I don't have a lot of hours for knitting.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That thigh sounds very painful - and I've known of people who passed out from pain, so it must be horrible. What an awful day. I hope that the tooth is fixed and that there's something that can be done about the pain. Hope you are able to have a nice Thanksgiving despite this and hope that you have people who can help you get some rest rather than doing cooking.


I've had days like that so I know how it is! You are brave to go on. I've had ankle pain an doctor says arthritis offered meds. I think I'm taking ibuprofen instead. Do you take over the counter ibuprofen? It helps. I use Advil too.glad you didn't swallow the tooth cap. I wish they could fit us with stainless steel teeth and we wouldn't need dentists I hope your holiday helps you disregard the problems.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I have to go now.
I have not been able to get my timing right since I went to early shift. I'll get it right eventually. Probably just in time to go back on late shift.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I try my best. And I encourage others to pass me. If they want to go faster than they should in bad weather, I'm not joining them.


I'm the same. Funny but they speed past then I meet them at the red light where they had to stop. We are near a college and they do what I call synchronized driving, the way they inter drive I expect a crash but they just pas each other and go on. It's amazing to watch which I do from a drive thru restaurant parking lot which looks down onthe road. It's amazing to see.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My hands don't do the bigger yarns so well anymore. I'm making a Izzy doll for the Syrian children that are coming to Toronto and it is really hurting my hands. But I'm almost done so I'm going to finish it.
> I have to knit, take a break, knit some more. I also can only knit after supper so I don't have a lot of hours for knitting.


You are do nice to do that. Do you know the Syrian family or are they refugees?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Hsppy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate! I too am thankful for all of you dear people and for this site which is amazing. 
I returned a call to a friend and after chatting she was going to bed... 8ish. I was boiling white turnips and son and I made green bean casserole. She was surprised i was doing it so late. Im a night project person so cooking late is my thing. They had to cool so I was up wee hours of the morning putting then in the fridge trying not to wake the dog, the Macy parade is coming and another parade and dog shows and holiday shows. Son wants to go shopping for Early Black Friday item at 6 tonight so we need to get the turkey in early. Might interrupt my parade watching...darn. I wanted to cook on the weekend and go out to dinner today but I've tried to make the holiday as son wants. Holidays are not the same without hub and mom but on we go.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh poor you, how is your leg now, does it still hurt?
> Happy Thanksgiving, I give thanks every day for my dear friends on Connections, love you all! Xxxxxxxxx
> It's 7.25 and I am still in bed but preparing to get up and check my buddies are awake too!


Thank you and all of you are definitely high on my list of who I am thankful to have in my life! Love you all lots! xxxooo

Have a great day today!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> As am I. My world has become larger since I answered Judi here on KP. And the meeting in Toronto is a highlight in my life.


It was definitely a highlight in my life, too, as well as Mr. Ric's and my trip to the UK two years ago! So glad we've all "connected" here!

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you here in the states celebrating!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh poor you, how is your leg now, does it still hurt?
> Happy Thanksgiving, I give thanks every day for my dear friends on Connections, love you all! Xxxxxxxxx
> It's 7.25 and I am still in bed but preparing to get up and check my buddies are awake too!


It still hurts but I did sleep good the bit of sleep that I got. I am chillin with some Kahlua before everybody gets here.

I too am thankful for all of you dear ladies and I hope you have a wonderful day together.....like it could be anything but right....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That thigh sounds very painful - and I've known of people who passed out from pain, so it must be horrible. What an awful day. I hope that the tooth is fixed and that there's something that can be done about the pain. Hope you are able to have a nice Thanksgiving despite this and hope that you have people who can help you get some rest rather than doing cooking.


Well I have to cook but DH helps a lot love him to bits, it is mostly my knee hurting now from it strangely enough.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've had days like that so I know how it is! You are brave to go on. I've had ankle pain an doctor says arthritis offered meds. I think I'm taking ibuprofen instead. Do you take over the counter ibuprofen? It helps. I use Advil too.glad you didn't swallow the tooth cap. I wish they could fit us with stainless steel teeth and we wouldn't need dentists I hope your holiday helps you disregard the problems.


I can't take Ibuprofen it gives me asthma symptoms as do most anti inflammatories.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have to go now.
> I have not been able to get my timing right since I went to early shift. I'll get it right eventually. Probably just in time to go back on late shift.
> Everyone have a great day.


You have a great day too!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Ok I have had a rough day well the 25th, I was rudely wakened with a sharp horrible pain in my left thigh so I thought I would walk it off, wrong as soon as I stood up it was worse and I got nauseas and felt like I would faint (which I think I did for a minute) and it has been bothering me all day, then I had to return to of the gifts I bought, and to top it all off.....I broke the cap of my tooth and almost swallowed a small fortune, have to wait till Monday to get it fixed because of the holidays..the upside is it does not hurt.


Poor you! You have had a rotten day, hope tomorrow is better for you!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone. HAPPY THANKSGIVING to all of you in the USA. Hope you have a wonderful day whatever you do. Enjoy all that gorgeous sounding food!
Hope the 3muscateers in York have had a great day & not spent too much money? Have you behaved yourselves?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Poor you! You have had a rotten day, hope tomorrow is better for you!


I hope so, too, Lisa. Let them wait on you today!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I hope so, too, Lisa. Let them wait on you today!


I agree hope you get waited on too, Pam. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Aren't you two together? Just like the youngsters texting and emailing back and forth!


Together but in separate rooms! Xxxx Sent


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls and happy thanksgiving. We have had the most wonderful time. I bought a ball of silk yarn.im going to catch up now because these girls have me shattered. They,lol give you the news...we are going to knit now...love you all as well as these two ladies.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good eveningfrom York. Just back from a super day in Harrogate. The show was fantastic and yes of course we bought yarn and other stuff. We finished the day off with a wonderful Chinese meal at the Royal Baths in Harrogate. We are now back in the hotel in our pj's.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just back from a fabulous time in Harrogate, it really is the most beautiful ancient town with gracious old buildings and lovely shops,all decorated for Christmas! Had a lovely Chinese meal in the old Royal Baths build, felt very pampered! The show was wonderful and I was treated to a very nice ball of yarn by my lovely buddies! Relaxing in my room now, tea and coffee at hand and the knitting and good old gossip! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just a few pics of the day!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good eveningfrom York. Just back from a super day in Harrogate. The show was fantastic and yes of course we bought yarn and other stuff. We finished the day off with a wonderful Chinese meal at the Royal Baths in Harrogate. We are now back in the hotel in our pj's.


Glad you had a fabulous day, did you buy lots of yarn, are you going again or are you back home tomorrow? Enjoy your evening. Barny


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you had a fabulous day, did you buy lots of yarn, are you going again or are you back home tomorrow? Enjoy your evening. Barny


We bought just a little yarn but got lots of lovely ideas. Tomorrowwe are doingthe Christmas market in York then home Saturday afternoon. 💜😊


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Just a few pics of the day!


So pleased you have had a good day. Lots of memories for you!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just a few pics of the day!


Wow great photos!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I agree hope you get waited on too, Pam. Xx


No waiting on, but a nice family day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Wow great photos!


Ditto from me. So glad you're having such a fantastic time together.  xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morningfrom York. Off to look round York this morning and do the Christmas market. Will avoid all the big stores doing Black Friday. I see lots of coffee and cake stops. Hope everyone has a good day. &#128522;xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. I'm up and dressed and ready for what the day can throw at us.we are off to the Christmas market after breakfast. I slept well again. Love you all.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morningfrom York. Off to look round York this morning and do the Christmas market. Will avoid all the big stores doing Black Friday. I see lots of coffee and cake stops. Hope everyone has a good day. 😊xxx


Sounds like a fun day and you can get some Christmas shopping done, a win win day. :thumbup:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

rom Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am ET and 12'c (54'f) ??? It's raining and the temperature will drop through the day with possibility of wet snow by tonight.
Happy Black Friday everyone. I'm happy with any Friday.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I'm up and dressed and ready for what the day can throw at us.we are off to the Christmas market after breakfast. I slept well again. Love you all.


It sounds like you've had a wonderful getaway.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morningfrom York. Off to look round York this morning and do the Christmas market. Will avoid all the big stores doing Black Friday. I see lots of coffee and cake stops. Hope everyone has a good day. 😊xxx


Black Friday shopping over here is very orderly. Shoppers get coupons at the door for whatever big sale items are in the store. When the coupons are gone, the deals are gone.
Have fun shopping.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just a few pics of the day!


Nice pictures. That fish looks too pretty to eat. And Susan looks lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good eveningfrom York. Just back from a super day in Harrogate. The show was fantastic and yes of course we bought yarn and other stuff. We finished the day off with a wonderful Chinese meal at the Royal Baths in Harrogate. We are now back in the hotel in our pj's.


What a restaurant! I couldn't eat there. I'd be wandering around looking at the architecture.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> You are do nice to do that. Do you know the Syrian family or are they refugees?


One of the ladies from my Knit Night is from Ottawa where Shirley O'Conell is collecting the dolls for the Syrian refugees coming to our province.
I'm only doing the one crochet doll. My hands can't do the tight crocheting. I've started one of the knitted dolls and that is much easier.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.
Everyone have a wonderful day, shopping, knitting, digesting turkey


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hallo everyone hope you have all had a great Thanksgiving, is it cold turkey today? We always have cold turkey on Boxing Day, the day after Christmas Day, I always enjoy that best!
Hope our friends in York have had a good day? I've had a day indoors today having a real sort out, charity shop here I come!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello everyone I stayed in bed for ages this morning only been up about two hours but I was awake at 7:30, my back is not playing nice today at all.

We had a really nice Thanksgiving everybody was here it was great having the whole family together!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I think I might do so cyber shopping today, we have already put up the Chrisrmas tree now to decorate it and then I think I want to knit for awhile later.

Have a great day all!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> I think I might do so cyber shopping today, we have already put up the Chrisrmas tree now to decorate it and then I think I want to knit for awhile later.
> 
> Have a great day all!
> 
> ...


Pleased you had a good day, sorry your back is not so good. I think cyber shopping is the way to go. X


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Girls....these two ladies have got me shattered. We have had another fantastic busy day....now I'm going to get my pjs on and go and knit with the girls. Our tums are full again,I never want to eat ever again, well. Until breakfast again. I can definitely recommend this boarding house. I'll catch up now.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Girls....these two ladies have got me shattered. We have had another fantastic busy day....now I'm going to get my pjs on and go and knit with the girls. Our tums are full again,I never want to eat ever again, well. Until breakfast again. I can definitely recommend this boarding house. I'll catch up now.


If she's shattered well I'm completely knackered knanna. Lovely lovely day finished of with fish and chips. Now going to knit xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Some photos from today....


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Looks as though the weather was kind to you, no rain or snow? Have a good evening & journey back. Love to you all


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi again from Black Friday York, got a couple of bargains today and managed to dodge the rain. Had lovely fish and chips and just got out of the taxi back here at the guest house. Sadly, time to start packing although we still have half a day together tomorrow and lovely Albert is coming to collect us and look after the luggage while we have another wander.It's been wonderful and we have had good luck at every turn, wish we'd bought a lottery ticket!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hallo everyone hope you have all had a great Thanksgiving, is it cold turkey today? We always have cold turkey on Boxing Day, the day after Christmas Day, I always enjoy that best!
> Hope our friends in York have had a good day? I've had a day indoors today having a real sort out, charity shop here I come!


It sure is. I also made some turkey salad.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello everyone I stayed in bed for ages this morning only been up about two hours but I was awake at 7:30, my back is not playing nice today at all.
> 
> We had a really nice Thanksgiving everybody was here it was great having the whole family together!


Good for you! I bet that felt good, but I'm so sorry your back is giving you fits today. Glad you had a great Thanksgiving with all the family.

We had a good visit at my sister's house with those who were able to join us. DS is up in this area so we got to see him yesterday morning before we headed out in one direction and he headed out to eastern Washington. He says he'll be back in town tomorrow or Sunday or ....? He's traveling with friends, so his time is not necessarily his own. Hopefully he'll be able to stop back before he heads back down to southern Oregon. Great to see him, though, even if for a short time.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Some photos from today....


What wonderful photos. It looks like a great place to visit and I'm so glad you're having such a great time. You'll all have to recover when you get back home!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi again from Black Friday York, got a couple of bargains today and managed to dodge the rain. Had lovely fish and chips and just got out of the taxi back here at the guest house. Sadly, time to start packing although we still have half a day together tomorrow and lovely Albert is coming to collect us and look after the luggage while we have another wander.It's been wonderful and we have had good luck at every turn, wish we'd bought a lottery ticket!!


More great photos! That is so wonderful Albert will be taking care of things for you while you wander around some more tomorrow. What a guy!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> More great photos! That is so wonderful Albert will be taking care of things for you while you wander around some more tomorrow. What a guy!!!


He definitely is👍


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> He definitely is👍


It's so great you've had such lovely weather (though it looks really cold). We're having the same sort of weather here. It made the drive to and from Olympia much more pleasant yesterday.  Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm in my bed and settling down. I'm so tired my eyes aren't working together. They are each doing their own thing. Rang DH to make arrangements for in the morning.. I've enjoyed every minute. Even when I fell over a woman's shopping trolley yesterday. I nearly went my length. Boy did she get a look from me. She nearly got lamped. Nite nite x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's so great you've had such lovely weather (though it looks really cold). We're having the same sort of weather here. It made the drive to and from Olympia much more pleasant yesterday.  Love you all lots! xxxooo


We've been very lucky with the weather. It rained a bit this afternoon but only when we were in a shop or cafe and it has been very mild. It has been a n absolutely perfect few days. Thank you girls xxxxx💜


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's so great you've had such lovely weather (though it looks really cold). We're having the same sort of weather here. It made the drive to and from Olympia much more pleasant yesterday.  Love you all lots! xxxooo


We've been very lucky with the weather. It rained a bit this afternoon but only when we were in a shop or cafe and it has been very mild. It has been a n absolutely perfect few days. Thank you girls xxxxx💜

Oops double post😯 night night xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Night night, sleep tight.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good for you! I bet that felt good, but I'm so sorry your back is giving you fits today. Glad you had a great Thanksgiving with all the family.
> 
> We had a good visit at my sister's house with those who were able to join us. DS is up in this area so we got to see him yesterday morning before we headed out in one direction and he headed out to eastern Washington. He says he'll be back in town tomorrow or Sunday or ....? He's traveling with friends, so his time is not necessarily his own. Hopefully he'll be able to stop back before he heads back down to southern Oregon. Great to see him, though, even if for a short time. [/quote
> 
> So pleased you got to see DS on a very special day,must have meant a lot to you, hope you do see him again before he finishes his break! I am hoping to Skype with my DS on Saturday evening, could be interesting.....! Xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Good for you! I bet that felt good, but I'm so sorry your back is giving you fits today. Glad you had a great Thanksgiving with all the family.
> ...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi again from Black Friday York, got a couple of bargains today and managed to dodge the rain. Had lovely fish and chips and just got out of the taxi back here at the guest house. Sadly, time to start packing although we still have half a day together tomorrow and lovely Albert is coming to collect us and look after the luggage while we have another wander.It's been wonderful and we have had good luck at every turn, wish we'd bought a lottery ticket!!


Awesome to get to share your time the photos are awesome, love you all!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good for you! I bet that felt good, but I'm so sorry your back is giving you fits today. Glad you had a great Thanksgiving with all the family.
> 
> We had a good visit at my sister's house with those who were able to join us. DS is up in this area so we got to see him yesterday morning before we headed out in one direction and he headed out to eastern Washington. He says he'll be back in town tomorrow or Sunday or ....? He's traveling with friends, so his time is not necessarily his own. Hopefully he'll be able to stop back before he heads back down to southern Oregon. Great to see him, though, even if for a short time.


I am so glad you got to see your son even if it was a short visit :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm in my bed and settling down. I'm so tired my eyes aren't working together. They are each doing their own thing. Rang DH to make arrangements for in the morning.. I've enjoyed every minute. Even when I fell over a woman's shopping trolley yesterday. I nearly went my length. Boy did she get a look from me. She nearly got lamped. Nite nite x


I'm glad you are ok, DH came home from work today and surprised me with a Christmas cactus, I knew it because of your avatar and it really is pretty it is in full bloom, I love it!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> At the Itian...


Looking good ladies xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You've lost me girl :XD:


I can understand why you got lost, with my post. It was perfect as I was typing it, but AUTOCORRECT got hold of it, and made a few changes. 😲😲😲😲


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Unfortunately didn't do much of the northern parts. Arrived on the Ghan two days before Christmas, picked up our camper van and went straight down to the ferry to Kangaroo Island as we hadn't booked though we did have a short drive round before but didn't even get as far as Adelaide. After Christmas we headed along the coast towards Melbourne got another ferry over to the Mornington peninsular and spent New Year on Philip Island. Would have loved to see Coober Pedy.


It is incredible there, but not a place to be during the summer months; I think someone once told me that most of the locals head south during the summer months, because the temperatures just get ridiculously high. I spent a couple of nights there, quite a few years ago, with the local judo club. We stayed in a dugout, and we're asked to make sure that no lights were left on over night! I tried to leave all the lights off, but it was darker than pitch inside, and I couldn't see a thing; so different to what I am used to, as I have a street light across the road from my house and it is always so bright throughout the night that I don't need to switch on lights to see where I am going. The crux of the story is that I needed to have a small light on, because I just couldn't cope with the total lack of light. In the morning when we left the dugout, I thought someone had moved us overnight, the ground was totally devoid of plants, and was white; and it looked like it belonged on the moon. 
There were also some beautiful buildings, which were a combination of subterranean building, with above ground entrance buildings. Those buildings are facinating.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Having a nice knitting session. Going to have an early night and have a taxi booked to take us to the station tomorrow to get the train to Harrogate.


Yep, I can see that happening 😲😮


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I love ginger beer, is your non-alcoholic, Kailua was good! I am going to try Tia Maria next time.


The ginger beer isn't alcohol, I don't think we have an alcoholic version of that, but there is a wine that my brother is quite fond of, Green Ginger Wine. It is quite tasty, but there seems to be so ething in all of the wine that I have ever tasted, that really has a bad effect on me, so I don't drink any wines.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok I have had a rough day well the 25th, I was rudely wakened with a sharp horrible pain in my left thigh so I thought I would walk it off, wrong as soon as I stood up it was worse and I got nauseas and felt like I would faint (which I think I did for a minute) and it has been bothering me all day, then I had to return to of the gifts I bought, and to top it all off.....I broke the cap of my tooth and almost swallowed a small fortune, have to wait till Monday to get it fixed because of the holidays..the upside is it does not hurt.


So do you know what caused the pain in your thigh, and could you see a doctor?
IT is good that the tooth didn't give you any pain!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all who are celebrating today, I hope you all have a great day filled with family, good food and lots of love!
> 
> And that goes for all who are not celebrating as well!
> 
> ...


I think I had a good day, that day. Yep, just figured out which day it was, and I went to my craft group and did absolutely nothing, except chat with a few of the ladies - my head was out of sorts, so it wasn't worth trying to do anything!😕😕


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm thankful for you too. Good morning to the Connections Cousins!


And good morning to you also (although it might be a bit late!)
I am also thankful for all of the Connection Girls, there is many a day that my sanity has been saved, by me logging oh to this site, even when the rest of you might be sleeping. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Mind you don't get addicted, I am, I love it. :lol:


Tia Maria makes a wonderful Iced Coffee, as does Kailua - just a slightly different taste!

I might just have to buy myself a bottle, as a Christmas gift.😄😁😉


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> As am I. My world has become larger since I answered Judi here on KP. And the meeting in Toronto is a highlight in my life.


I am so glad that I have widened your horizons! All of you, on here in particular, have also enlarged, and enhanced, my world and my life.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The liquor store here had alcoholic sarsaparilla for a couple of years. It was sooo good. Then they discontinued it


That always happens here, also. Something new is introduced, I (and others) get to like it, and it is discontinued. It is probably because there was not enough sales for it to be profitable for the company. 😭😠


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My hands don't do the bigger yarns so well anymore. I'm making a Izzy doll for the Syrian children that are coming to Toronto and it is really hurting my hands. But I'm almost done so I'm going to finish it.
> I have to knit, take a break, knit some more. I also can only knit after supper so I don't have a lot of hours for knitting.


I don't really like handling the thicker yarns. The yarns that I mainly use range from 4ply and down, although I do use 8 ply for jumpers and toys; but I don't know what weight my home spun yarns are, I need to find out how to work that out!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have to go now.
> I have not been able to get my timing right since I went to early shift. I'll get it right eventually. Probably just in time to go back on late shift.
> Everyone have a great day.


That is usually the way it goes; and if you are kept on the shift rotation for long enough, you timing might get ruined for life, My timing hasn't reverted to working correctly yet, so I am now accepting the way it is, as normal for me; I don't have to be anywhere important, so it doesn't really matter now. 😂😁😃😄😀😅


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm the same. Funny but they speed past then I meet them at the red light where they had to stop. We are near a college and they do what I call synchronized driving, the way they inter drive I expect a crash but they just pas each other and go on. It's amazing to watch which I do from a drive thru restaurant parking lot which looks down onthe road. It's amazing to see.


These people must have good intercepting skills. I had them when I was younger, but I don't like driving anymore.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Nice pictures. That fish looks too pretty to eat. And Susan looks lovely.


What she said! xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> One of the ladies from my Knit Night is from Ottawa where Shirley O'Conell is collecting the dolls for the Syrian refugees coming to our province.
> I'm only doing the one crochet doll. My hands can't do the tight crocheting. I've started one of the knitted dolls and that is much easier.


I find that knitting is much easier for me, than crocheting; unless I am making a blanket, then I will use either method, but crochet goes much faster than knitting does! 😮😐


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to go.
> Everyone have a wonderful day, shopping, knitting, digesting turkey


I hope you had a reasonable shift at work, and a good nights sleep!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello everyone I stayed in bed for ages this morning only been up about two hours but I was awake at 7:30, my back is not playing nice today at all.
> 
> We had a really nice Thanksgiving everybody was here it was great having the whole family together!


I don't get many times with my entire family, but it is great when we do get together.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

The


PurpleFi said:


> Some photos from today....


Wonderful photos, but why is it called the Shambles?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

All caught up again. Was great reading about all of the activities shared with family and friends. Am going to rest my eyes now.

Now it is time to say farewell, and to all of those who still have travel to complete - please be careful on the roads, and keep a watch out for the crazies who are ready to ruin someone's day.

I might even need to have a nap, before I begin to work on my sewing project, it could become disastrous if I try to do any work on my project, while my eyes refuse to stay open and my brain doesn't seem to want to cooperate, either. Oh well, off I go, to work on one project, or another (preferably one that doesn't involve the use of sharp oblects)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I'm glad you are ok, DH came home from work today and surprised me with a Christmas cactus, I knew it because of your avatar and it really is pretty it is in full bloom, I love it!


What a lovely surprise, Mr G is a sweetie!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It is incredible there, but not a place to be during the summer months; I think someone once told me that most of the locals head south during the summer months, because the temperatures just get ridiculously high. I spent a couple of nights there, quite a few years ago, with the local judo club. We stayed in a dugout, and we're asked to make sure that no lights were left on over night! I tried to leave all the lights off, but it was darker than pitch inside, and I couldn't see a thing; so different to what I am used to, as I have a street light across the road from my house and it is always so bright throughout the night that I don't need to switch on lights to see where I am going. The crux of the story is that I needed to have a small light on, because I just couldn't cope with the total lack of light. In the morning when we left the dugout, I thought someone had moved us overnight, the ground was totally devoid of plants, and was white; and it looked like it belonged on the moon.
> There were also some beautiful buildings, which were a combination of subterranean building, with above ground entrance buildings. Those buildings are facinating.


Sounds fascinating but why no lights and what had happened to the plants and the ground overnight?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> The ginger beer isn't alcohol, I don't think we have an alcoholic version of that, but there is a wine that my brother is quite fond of, Green Ginger Wine. It is quite tasty, but there seems to be so ething in all of the wine that I have ever tasted, that really has a bad effect on me, so I don't drink any wines.


Haha, I think it's called alcohol!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think I had a good day, that day. Yep, just figured out which day it was, and I went to my craft group and did absolutely nothing, except chat with a few of the ladies - my head was out of sorts, so it wasn't worth trying to do anything!😕😕


Some days you've just got to go with your head, it knows best just like Mother!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> The
> 
> Wonderful photos, but why is it called the Shambles?


Apparently that is a mediaeval word for a slaughter house as that area contained all the butcher's shops.The streets were so narrow to keep the sun off the meat - according to the guide book!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from York. We head for home this afternoon after a final look round York. Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. Well it's today that is sad. I'm not ready to go home. We've had a brilliant time. My holiday purse is empty. I'm going to miss purple and londy. Tums a bit off today but that's hardly surprising. No breakfast for me
....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I'm glad you are ok, DH came home from work today and surprised me with a Christmas cactus, I knew it because of your avatar and it really is pretty it is in full bloom, I love it!


Don't over water it.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> The ginger beer isn't alcohol, I don't think we have an alcoholic version of that, but there is a wine that my brother is quite fond of, Green Ginger Wine. It is quite tasty, but there seems to be so ething in all of the wine that I have ever tasted, that really has a bad effect on me, so I don't drink any wines.


We have a very nice alcoholic ginger beer which I love. Haven't had any for a while as I have been off the drink but I might have to have one tonight!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all. Not doing much today except finish off my GS's advent calendar which he will have to put up soon. I have one to make for the new baby but I don't think he will know so will make it after the new year ready for next time. Got a couple of hours on my own today as our local football team are on TV so DH is off to watch it with SIL. Hope they win, DH has been Mr Grumpy this week, it might cheer him up.
Safe journey to our York ladies, so happy it was a good break.
Have a god day all. X


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

My new avatar is my GS Little O, with his Lego model he is so proud of


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My new avatar is my GS Little O, with his Lego model he is so proud of


And it's a great new avatar, Chris! He is such a cute little fellow!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm off shortly to go meet up with a friend for coffee. She has been in Arizona the past couple of months and is now back up here for the holidays and then will head back down to Arizona until early June. It's always fun to catch up with her.  You three traveling ladies, I hope you've had a good day today and safe travels.

I hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots!  xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello, thanks for all the hugs, they are very helpful xxxxx


then have some more to keep you going.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I am really far behind, but will try to catch up over the holiday weekend. DS had their family photos taken today; there are about 30 different ones for me to choose from to update those from last year. This is one of my favorites of the DGD's.


definitely one for the wall.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Some photos from today....


Peeky-BOO!!! Those picture s of York bring back wonderful memories.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi again from Black Friday York, got a couple of bargains today and managed to dodge the rain. Had lovely fish and chips and just got out of the taxi back here at the guest house. Sadly, time to start packing although we still have half a day together tomorrow and lovely Albert is coming to collect us and look after the luggage while we have another wander.It's been wonderful and we have had good luck at every turn, wish we'd bought a lottery ticket!!


What beautiful ladies.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I need the world to slow down again! I just had days of news to catch up with. I have been so busy I have not had time to come online (or I have been too tired and achy or tipsy). So, what have I done? Tuesday was Christmas lunch with my Army mates; followed by a few hours in the bar! Alan brought me home at about 8.00, and I just zonked. Thursday I slept VERY late, then caught up with bits, and went to the cinema to see a live production of The Winter's Tale from the Garrick. Magic. I haven't seen it for years and had forgotten most of the story. Then yesterday I went with my Army girls to the Victorian Christmas in Portsmouth Dockyard. It rained on and off all day, but we had fun (of course!) None of us can walk too much or stand around, so we spent lots of time sitting down. I spent some money of course. Four knitting books, plus a book for DH, 2 memory foam filled bamboo pillows, which we slept on last night: So comfortable! And I found some Protea buds, covered with an orange and cinnamon spray which I am assured will not die. Worth a try. Pity they are sticky!
I would have loved to have been with Susan, Londy and Purple, but I could not have spent so long on my feet in Harrogate. I would have loved to do the rest! Next time.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im home girls. Its been so hard to leaver our very special friends. We all had coffee in the station and Albert was with us. I'm missing them already. Just had a txt from Purple and she is on the last train. These are 2 crazy girls...I love them to pieces. Thankyou for being my friends.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am so glad that I have widened your horizons! All of you, on here in particular, have also enlarged, and enhanced, my world and my life.


we love you judi :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My new avatar is my GS Little O, with his Lego model he is so proud of


Well done little O :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

******impotenet*****

Jean has sent us a pm. Purley has been released from hosdpital and she wants us to know she is thinking of us and hopes to get on KP very soon. Oh purley weve missed you so much...thankyou again Jean....


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> Tia Maria makes a wonderful Iced Coffee, as does Kailua - just a slightly different taste!
> 
> I might just have to buy myself a bottle, as a Christmas gift.😄😁😉


I never pollute my Tia Maria with anything, straight into a glass, and down my throat, no I haven't got round to bypassing the glass yet. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Right, have just caught up with you all, hope all the travellers are safely home. I had an early-ish start for me, had to be down the village hall at 9 to set my table up at the Christmas fair, so no time this morning. The weather is lousy so not a lot of people turned out but managed to sell some stuff and made about £50 so not a bad days work. Also heard about another fair in December in our local town so might look into that. Wind is still howling away outside and the rain sounds a bit 'lumpy' so suspect some hailstones. Still had a bath, something to eat and now curled up in front of the fire. Hope you are all having better weather than us. Barny


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Right, have just caught up with you all, hope all the travellers are safely home. I had an early-ish start for me, had to be down the village hall at 9 to set my table up at the Christmas fair, so no time this morning. The weather is lousy so not a lot of people turned out but managed to sell some stuff and made about £50 so not a bad days work. Also heard about another fair in December in our local town so might look into that. Wind is still howling away outside and the rain sounds a bit 'lumpy' so suspect some hailstones. Still had a bath, something to eat and now curled up in front of the fire. Hope you are all having better weather than us. Barny


Seems like you have the same weather as me. You didnt do too bad at the craft fair so good on you girl. What do you sell?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Seems like you have the same weather as me. You didnt do too bad at the craft fair so good on you girl. What do you sell?


A couple of scarves, hats, children's coats and a few small odds and ends and my set of teletubbies.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Safely home. Pj's on and Chinese takeaway ordered. Catch up later xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ******impotenet*****
> 
> Jean has sent us a pm. Purley has been released from hosdpital and she wants us to know she is thinking of us and hopes to get on KP very soon. Oh purley weve missed you so much...thankyou again Jean....


Thanks Jean. Hugs to Pearl xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What a lovely surprise, Mr G is a sweetie!


I tend to think so too!!   
Yes it was a lovely surprise!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Don't over water it.


I have the blackest thumb ever and was wondering about how often to water it.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> We have a very nice alcoholic ginger beer which I love. Haven't had any for a while as I have been off the drink but I might have to have one tonight!


Love the avatar Chris!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> We have a very nice alcoholic ginger beer which I love. Haven't had any for a while as I have been off the drink but I might have to have one tonight!


Love the avatar Chris!! x


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

So glad you ladies made it home safely and that you enjoyed yourselves. I am off to go get some food for dinner tonight, I'm thinking tacos yummy!!

Have a great rest of your day/evening/night.

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im home girls. Its been so hard to leaver our very special friends. We all had coffee in the station and Albert was with us. I'm missing them already. Just had a txt from Purple and she is on the last train. These are 2 crazy girls...I love them to pieces. Thankyou for being my friends.


....and thank _you_ for being mine and for making it such a lovely get together!! 
Got home about 5.30, had a look at the mail, sympathised with DH for his cut finger which he managed to achieve by opening a pie-can, cooked him some dinner as, of course, he is now helpless and popped on here to say hi to everyone! Now waiting for 8.30 when I shall be Skyping with the NZ crew, then, I am going to bed!!! Lotsa love xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ******impotenet*****
> 
> Jean has sent us a pm. Purley has been released from hosdpital and she wants us to know she is thinking of us and hopes to get on KP very soon. Oh purley weve missed you so much...thankyou again Jean....


Good news indeed, thanks Susan and many thanks to Jean for thinking of us! Come on now Purly, get yourself well and come back on here for some friendly therapy!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I never pollute my Tia Maria with anything, straight into a glass, and down my throat, no I haven't got round to bypassing the glass yet. :lol: :lol:


How about a straw straight into the bottle to fill that gap?! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Right, have just caught up with you all, hope all the travellers are safely home. I had an early-ish start for me, had to be down the village hall at 9 to set my table up at the Christmas fair, so no time this morning. The weather is lousy so not a lot of people turned out but managed to sell some stuff and made about £50 so not a bad days work. Also heard about another fair in December in our local town so might look into that. Wind is still howling away outside and the rain sounds a bit 'lumpy' so suspect some hailstones. Still had a bath, something to eat and now curled up in front of the fire. Hope you are all having better weather than us. Barny


Hi love, well done on your Christmas Fair takings, Purple and I were talking about that way of selling crafts when we were on the train. I just use E-bay but am not doing very well so I might have to try that next year. Glad you are all snuggled down in the warm!! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> How about a straw straight into the bottle to fill that gap?! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Now that's a thought :thumbup: I always listen to a voice of experience. :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Now that's a thought :thumbup: I always listen to a voice of experience. :lol: :lol:


Oh yes!! I have the feeling I may be a little older than you and I have learned a thing or two along the way!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Oh yes!! I have the feeling I may be a little older than you and I have learned a thing or two along the way!!!


Not much I suspect, I was born in '51.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Oh yes!! I have the feeling I may be a little older than you and I have learned a thing or two along the way!!!


You sound ancient young Londy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ******impotenet*****
> 
> Jean has sent us a pm. Purley has been released from hosdpital and she wants us to know she is thinking of us and hopes to get on KP very soon. Oh purley weve missed you so much...thankyou again Jean....


Thank you, Susan and Jean! Sending gentle and healing hugs to Purly. Hope to see you on here soon. We miss you!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> A couple of scarves, hats, children's coats and a few small odds and ends and my set of teletubbies.


Well done, Barny!  :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Safely home. Pj's on and Chinese takeaway ordered. Catch up later xxx


Great!!  xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well dinner was yummy, so was dessert, know I want to knit if I can stay awake!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds fascinating but why no lights and what had happened to the plants and the ground overnight?


 When we arrived in Coober Pedy, it was already very dark, and we weren'T able to see what the terrain was like. When we ventured outside the dugout the next morning, the ground all around us was totally white, as if we were in a chalk mine, or something like that. I honestly thought we had been taken, at some point during the night, and put on the moon - the landscape, as far as I was concerned, looked exactly what I thought the moon would look like; also there weren't many streetlights in Coober Pedy, and if there were more of them, the light would not filter through the walls, or ceiling of a dugout. Also there are no windows in a dugout- unless there was an entry hall built onto the house, in front of the underground part of the remainder of the house. I suppose the electricity was very expensive, that is the only reason that I can think of.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Haha, I think it's called alcohol!!


Nope, I am unfortunately allergic to it, I get really sick when I drink wine 😯😕


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Some days you've just got to go with your head, it knows best just like Mother!


😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Apparently that is a mediaeval word for a slaughter house as that area contained all the butcher's shops.The streets were so narrow to keep the sun off the meat - according to the guide book!!


I had wondered about the width of the street too, thanks for the explanation 👍👍


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My new avatar is my GS Little O, with his Lego model he is so proud of


Nice photo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> One of the ladies from my Knit Night is from Ottawa where Shirley O'Conell is collecting the dolls for the Syrian refugees coming to our province.
> I'm only doing the one crochet doll. My hands can't do the tight crocheting. I've started one of the knitted dolls and that is much easier.


You and the others are very thoughtful, so kind. The children will be so happy. How hard this transition must be. My parents were immigrants and mom said the trip was scary. I think boys would like knitted or crochet animal dolls. I'm sorry your hands are limiting you. My vision is limiting my cross stitch projects. When younger I worked and brought work home every night so little time for fun. Now I'm retired and aging limits my fun. We just do what we can as you are making a doll to cheer a child.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> we love you judi :thumbup:


💜💙❤💓💕💖💗💞


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I never pollute my Tia Maria with anything, straight into a glass, and down my throat, no I haven't got round to bypassing the glass yet. :lol: :lol:


I think I might have tried it unpolluted when I was about 19, with my oldest sister, but I can't remember what it was like. I do have a vague memory of a burning sensation, which I didn't like; but that could have been a Scotch. (That was when the drinking age here was 21 years of age).


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Right, have just caught up with you all, hope all the travellers are safely home. I had an early-ish start for me, had to be down the village hall at 9 to set my table up at the Christmas fair, so no time this morning. The weather is lousy so not a lot of people turned out but managed to sell some stuff and made about £50 so not a bad days work. Also heard about another fair in December in our local town so might look into that. Wind is still howling away outside and the rain sounds a bit 'lumpy' so suspect some hailstones. Still had a bath, something to eat and now curled up in front of the fire. Hope you are all having better weather than us. Barny


Sounds like a wonderful day, and a nice profit for you. What kind of things do you sell? I don't sell any of my stuff yet, but that might happen one day.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ******impotenet*****
> 
> Jean has sent us a pm. Purley has been released from hosdpital and she wants us to know she is thinking of us and hopes to get on KP very soon. Oh purley weve missed you so much...thankyou again Jean....


That is wonderful news, I look forward to hearing from Purly again, I have missed you! xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> How about a straw straight into the bottle to fill that gap?! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Sounds like it would lead to a bit of fun 😅😂


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ******impotenet*****
> 
> Jean has sent us a pm. Purley has been released from hosdpital and she wants us to know she is thinking of us and hopes to get on KP very soon. Oh purley weve missed you so much...thankyou again Jean....


Good wishes to you Purly. Rest up so you make a full recovery. Xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good wishes to you Purly. Rest up so you make a full recovery. Xxxxxx


Hello Lifeline, I haven't been on with you for a while! How are things with you?

I am just cruising along, getting things ready for birthdays, and Christmas! The twins are 1 on Thursday, and my neice had a baby girl this morning, by emergency section. Both mother and baby are well, and the little one weighed 9lb 11oz; rather a large size for the size of my neice, I think that is why she went to section, the labour failed to progress. 😮😯😕


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Well good morning everyone from a very wet and extremely windy Wales, the wind has been howling all night, hate to think what state my greenhouse is in. Dinner is all prepared, roast pork and all the trimmings, fire is burning and except for taking a raffle prize to a neighbour who won it yesterday at the Christmas fair don't propose to venture far today, I might get blown away. The prize is a big fluffy rabbit toy. It spent the night on the settee. Must take it today I'm getting very attached to it, I love fluffy toys (maybe I'll grow up one day). See you later. Barny


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> When we arrived in Coober Pedy, it was already very dark, and we weren'T able to see what the terrain was like. When we ventured outside the dugout the next morning, the ground all around us was totally white, as if we were in a chalk mine, or something like that. I honestly thought we had been taken, at some point during the night, and put on the moon - the landscape, as far as I was concerned, looked exactly what I thought the moon would look like; also there weren't many streetlights in Coober Pedy, and if there were more of them, the light would not filter through the walls, or ceiling of a dugout. Also there are no windows in a dugout- unless there was an entry hall built onto the house, in front of the underground part of the remainder of the house. I suppose the electricity was very expensive, that is the only reason that I can think of.


I've never seen anything like this, what I learn about on KP, ITS GREAT HAVING FRIENDS AROUND THE WORLD. ( whoops sorry caps)


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls, its wet snd windy. I'm missing those girls already. I slept well again. I hope londy slept too because she didnt sleep too well when we were away. I'm taking it easy today. I'll catch up now.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Jean. Hugs to Pearl xxxx


Thanks good news, hope to see Purly on here soon.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have the blackest thumb ever and was wondering about how often to water it.


once a week would do unless really, really dry.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Good wishes to you Purly. Rest up so you make a full recovery. Xxxxxx


Hi how are you.?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Hello Lifeline, I haven't been on with you for a while! How are things with you?
> 
> I am just cruising along, getting things ready for birthdays, and Christmas! The twins are 1 on Thursday, and my neice had a baby girl this morning, by emergency section. Both mother and baby are well, and the little one weighed 9lb 11oz; rather a large size for the size of my neice, I think that is why she went to section, the labour failed to progress. 😮😯😕


What a whoppa! Congratulations to all, you have a busy birthday week in the future


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not much I suspect, I was born in '51.


I was born 1950. we are nearky twins


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well good morning everyone from a very wet and extremely windy Wales, the wind has been howling all night, hate to think what state my greenhouse is in. Dinner is all prepared, roast pork and all the trimmings, fire is burning and except for taking a raffle prize to a neighbour who won it yesterday at the Christmas fair don't propose to venture far today, I might get blown away. The prize is a big fluffy rabbit toy. It spent the night on the settee. Must take it today I'm getting very attached to it, I love fluffy toys (maybe I'll grow up one day). See you later. Barny


We have had strong winds, I live in a busy place but the wind howls down the side of my house. I hope you never had any damage. You put me to shame with your dinner prepared, im not even sure what we are having yet! We don't have traditional Sunday lunches now, I do miss them.
You will have to ask Santa to leave you a fluffy toy, you are never too old.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I(ve just had a phone call from someone from the local church. Ive won a raffle......a box of sweets. I'll get it monday. I'll share them with you all.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> I(ve just had a phone call from someone from the local church. Ive won a raffle......a box of sweets. I'll get it monday. I'll share them with you all.


Morning GS, you are lucky with your raffles! Save me a mint! Hope you are not too tired after your trip, if you are I know it will be worth it. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I was born 1950. we are nearky twins


That makes me feel old


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning, just from a wet and windy Surrey. Only just up and having breakfast. This time yesterday we'd had breakfast and we already into coffee and cake! I looked at the bathroom scales this morning and they scowled back at me :evil: Still there are 4 weeks to Christmas, but Tuesday is the covens Christmas lunch, Mr Ps 70 birthday in two weeks, then WI Christmas party. Oh well break out the elasticated clothes :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Today I will empty my case and have a general tidy up. Then knit.xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not much I suspect, I was born in '51.


'49!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You sound ancient young Londy!


Just nicely matured dear!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> When we arrived in Coober Pedy, it was already very dark, and we weren'T able to see what the terrain was like. When we ventured outside the dugout the next morning, the ground all around us was totally white, as if we were in a chalk mine, or something like that. I honestly thought we had been taken, at some point during the night, and put on the moon - the landscape, as far as I was concerned, looked exactly what I thought the moon would look like; also there weren't many streetlights in Coober Pedy, and if there were more of them, the light would not filter through the walls, or ceiling of a dugout. Also there are no windows in a dugout- unless there was an entry hall built onto the house, in front of the underground part of the remainder of the house. I suppose the electricity was very expensive, that is the only reason that I can think of.


How wonderful! Never got there on any of our Oz trips but have seen documentaries about it on TV, fascinating place, opal mines? x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Nope, I am unfortunately allergic to it, I get really sick when I drink wine 😯😕


Yes, so do I after the second or third bottle!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Lifeline, I haven't been on with you for a while! How are things with you?
> 
> I am just cruising along, getting things ready for birthdays, and Christmas! The twins are 1 on Thursday, and my neice had a baby girl this morning, by emergency section. Both mother and baby are well, and the little one weighed 9lb 11oz; rather a large size for the size of my neice, I think that is why she went to section, the labour failed to progress. 😮😯😕


Congratulations on the birth of your great niece, she was a bonny weight, so glad she arrived safely!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well good morning everyone from a very wet and extremely windy Wales, the wind has been howling all night, hate to think what state my greenhouse is in. Dinner is all prepared, roast pork and all the trimmings, fire is burning and except for taking a raffle prize to a neighbour who won it yesterday at the Christmas fair don't propose to venture far today, I might get blown away. The prize is a big fluffy rabbit toy. It spent the night on the settee. Must take it today I'm getting very attached to it, I love fluffy toys (maybe I'll grow up one day). See you later. Barny


Hi Barny, your dinner sounds lovely, I am going shopping shortly and might just come back with a nice pork joint for this evening!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, its wet snd windy. I'm missing those girls already. I slept well again. I hope londy slept too because she didnt sleep too well when we were away. I'm taking it easy today. I'll catch up now.


...like the proverbial log thanks dear, didn't wake up until 8.30 which is very late for me!! Hope you are ok today, you did really well walking around York, it was hard work with all those mad Christmas shoppers everywhere! Didn't we have a blast?!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I(ve just had a phone call from someone from the local church. Ive won a raffle......a box of sweets. I'll get it monday. I'll share them with you all.


Told you we should have bought a lottery ticket!! Enjoy the sweeties for us all!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ...like the proverbial log thanks dear, didn't wake up until 8.30 which is very late for me!! Hope you are ok today, you did really well walking around York, it was hard work with all those mad Christmas shoppers everywhere! Didn't we have a blast?!! xxxxxxxxxxx


It was ABSOLUTELY BRILLIANT. I keep finding lots of goodies in my bag :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Told you we should have bought a lottery ticket!! Enjoy the sweeties for us all!!


I think you are right there. We just couldn't go wrongxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Congratulations on the birth of your great niece, she was a bonny weight, so glad she arrived safely!!


What she saidxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, just from a wet and windy Surrey. Only just up and having breakfast. This time yesterday we'd had breakfast and we already into coffee and cake! I looked at the bathroom scales this morning and they scowled back at me :evil: Still there are 4 weeks to Christmas, but Tuesday is the covens Christmas lunch, Mr Ps 70 birthday in two weeks, then WI Christmas party. Oh well break out the elasticated clothes :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Today I will empty my case and have a general tidy up. Then knit.xxx


Good morning lovely, missing you girls this morning, had to make my own breakfast! :lol: I also had and unhappy encounter with the bathroom scales but don't have too much going on from now until Christmas so will try and redress the balance! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning lovely, missing you girls this morning, had to make my own breakfast! :lol: I also had and unhappy encounter with the bathroom scales but don't have too much going on from now until Christmas so will try and redress the balance! xxxxx


But wasn't it worth it. Shall only stand on one leg next time I am on the scales :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> How wonderful! Never got there on any of our Oz trips but have seen documentaries about it on TV, fascinating place, opal mines? x


Yep, hundreds of them, I think. People have to be careful where they go, otherwise they might find themselves at the bottom of a very deep hole, never to be found. There have been people murdered, and thrown into unused mines, and the body will only be found after a huge amount of searching, to find the correct hole. Quite a few years ago now, there were 2 very young people murdered, and their bodies were disposed of in this way. In these 2 instances, the bodies were found, and the murderers were charged, convicted and sentenced.

Apart from that, it is a very interesting place to visit, simply because of different terrain of the area, and the dugouts that the citizens of the town, live in and have as the church and also motel accomodation.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, so do I after the second or third bottle!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Congratulations on the birth of your great niece, she was a bonny weight, so glad she arrived safely!!


Thanks, I will hopefully be seeing her on Friday, when I have to go down there for appointments.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It was ABSOLUTELY BRILLIANT. I keep finding lots of goodies in my bag :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Isn't it great, when beautiful things find their way into ones bag, seemingly of their own accord .......... bahahahahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> What she saidxxxx


Hehe ..... thanks


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> '49!!


Londy ........ you are the same age as my oldest sister .......... so you must be her ......... hahahahaha .......... hello big Sis! ........... hahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> But wasn't it worth it. Shall only stand on one leg next time I am on the scales :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Just make sure you touch the toes, on the other foot, to the floor;that way you will be sure to only weigh half of your body! 😄😁😄😄😄


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been knitting my wingspan and watching the grand prix at the same time. I think the snooker is on soon too. DH has the tv choice today.I'm aching a bit on my right shoulder so I'll catch up on here and read a few e-mails too.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been knitting my wingspan and watching the grand prix at the same time. I think the snooker is on soon too. DH has the tv choice today.I'm aching a bit on my right shoulder so I'll catch up on here and read a few e-mails too.


I've sent you some emails, have l got the right address? Take it easy. I'm having a glass of wi🍷 💜 x


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I was born 1950. we are nearky twins


I was born in 1952, so Barny is between us.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I was born in 1952, so Barny is between us.


You lot are still making me feel old!!

Hi Pam, we talked about you over the last few days (nice things I promise) were your ears burning? xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I was born in 1952, so Barny is between us.


I was born in 53 ......... not much difference between us, is there?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You lot are still making me feel old!!
> 
> Hi Pam, we talked about you over the last few days (nice things I promise) were your ears burning? xxxxxx


Oh, that's what was going on!!! 

I was going to go out for a walk this morning but it's only 26°F (or less) and quite foggy, so I think I'll wait a bit. I hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots!!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I was born in 53 ......... not much difference between us, is there?


No, not much at all really.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, that's what was going on!!!
> 
> I was going to go out for a walk this morning but it's only 26°F (or less) and quite foggy, so I think I'll wait a bit. I hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots!!  xxxooo


Wrap up warm if you go out. I'm on the wine xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Wrap up warm if you go out. I'm on the wine xxxx


Unfortunately it's way too early here for that.  xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Unfortunately it's way too early here for that.  xxxooo


It's never too early :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive had enough...Ive been trying to download the latest calendar fron Jaquie lawson and i cant get it to work. It might help if i knew what I was doing


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's never too early :roll:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Londy ........ you are the same age as my oldest sister .......... so you must be her ......... hahahahaha .......... hello big Sis! ........... hahahaha


Hya, kid!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been knitting my wingspan and watching the grand prix at the same time. I think the snooker is on soon too. DH has the tv choice today.I'm aching a bit on my right shoulder so I'll catch up on here and read a few e-mails too.


That'll be your 10-ton shoulder bag, take the bricks out next time!! I've been food shopping, been into Jill for a cuppa and watched the end of the Davis Cup when I should have been making curtains! Nevermind, another day tomorrow!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> We have had strong winds, I live in a busy place but the wind howls down the side of my house. I hope you never had any damage. You put me to shame with your dinner prepared, im not even sure what we are having yet! We don't have traditional Sunday lunches now, I do miss them.
> You will have to ask Santa to leave you a fluffy toy, you are never too old.


Dinner was yummy, all stuffed now, we usually have a roast on Sunday, means there's enough left over for the next day or so. Luckily I got it cooked as it is so windy here I was sure we were going to lose our electricity. I have to be prepared here as we have no shops or takeaways near if I forget to take something out of the freezer. Santa will probably say I have enough fluffy toys. :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Dinner was yummy, all stuffed now, we usually have a roast on Sunday, means there's enough left over for the next day or so. Luckily I got it cooked as it is so windy here I was sure we were going to lose our electricity. I have to be prepared here as we have no shops or takeaways near if I forget to take something out of the freezer. Santa will probably say I have enough fluffy toys. :lol: :lol:


We've just had a late lunch/early dinner, I'm stuffed too. Well done on your sales at the craft fair💜👍xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> I was born in 1952, so Barny is between us.


Looks as though we are all near enough the same age in years. Wonder if our bodies are standing up to life similarly?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Just checked my lottery numbers, I've WON. Not the jackpot unfortunately £25 and £5 I won on a scratch card Friday. About £80 accumulated this weekend, feeling quite rich.&#128540;


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Looks as though we are all near enough the same age in years. Wonder if our bodies are standing up to life similarly?


Most of you are. I am a war baby - born in 1941. Standing up? not for too long at a time!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just checked my lottery numbers, I've WON. Not the jackpot unfortunately £25 and £5 I won on a scratch card Friday. About £80 accumulated this weekend, feeling quite rich.😜


Well done on your winnings! :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just checked my lottery numbers, I've WON. Not the jackpot unfortunately £25 and £5 I won on a scratch card Friday. About £80 accumulated this weekend, feeling quite rich.😜


well done barny..... :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Dinner was yummy, all stuffed now, we usually have a roast on Sunday, means there's enough left over for the next day or so. Luckily I got it cooked as it is so windy here I was sure we were going to lose our electricity. I have to be prepared here as we have no shops or takeaways near if I forget to take something out of the freezer. Santa will probably say I have enough fluffy toys. :lol: :lol:


Mine is cooking as I type, roast leg of pork, roast potatoes, sage & onion stuffing, carrots and sweetheart cabbage, apple sauce and lovely gravy, mmmmm, smells lovely!! Thanks for the inspiration Barny!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just checked my lottery numbers, I've WON. Not the jackpot unfortunately £25 and £5 I won on a scratch card Friday. About £80 accumulated this weekend, feeling quite rich.😜


Wow, brilliant!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just checked my lottery numbers, I've WON. Not the jackpot unfortunately £25 and £5 I won on a scratch card Friday. About £80 accumulated this weekend, feeling quite rich.😜


Very well done 💜💜💜x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Most of you are. I am a war baby - born in 1941. Standing up? not for too long at a time!


Hi Saxy, I'm sitting down today, walked quite far enough the last few days :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Mine is cooking as I type, roast leg of pork, roast potatoes, sage & onion stuffing, carrots and sweetheart cabbage, apple sauce and lovely gravy, mmmmm, smells lovely!! Thanks for the inspiration Barny!!


Any time, glad to be of help. :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Any time, glad to be of help. :lol:


It........was.........delicious!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> It........was.........delicious!!!


Have you tried putting a couple of onions to roast with the pork?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have you tried putting a couple of onions to roast with the pork?


Or forgetting the pork and having stuffed roast onions. Barny, I'm vegetarian :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Have been trying a bit of needle felting....


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Have been trying a bit of needle felting....


Now to show my ignorance, what is needle felting please?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to get myself into bed now and snuggle down to watch the street, See you all tomorrow. I hope the weather is better I have lots of laundry.....nite.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to get myself into bed now and snuggle down to watch the street, See you all tomorrow. I hope the weather is better I have lots of laundry.....nite.


Night night, sweet dreams (of York probably). :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Have been trying a bit of needle felting....


That looks good!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Just make sure you touch the toes, on the other foot, to the floor;that way you will be sure to only weigh half of your body! 😄😁😄😄😄


I'm going to try that at slimming club this week!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> You lot are still making me feel old!!
> 
> Hi Pam, we talked about you over the last few days (nice things I promise) were your ears burning? xxxxxx


I'm older than them '48?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> You lot are still making me feel old!!
> 
> Hi Pam, we talked about you over the last few days (nice things I promise) were your ears burning? xxxxxx


I'm older than them '48? Whoops double post does that make me. 134 now


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Looks as though we are all near enough the same age in years. Wonder if our bodies are standing up to life similarly?


In my opinion some much better than others. I'm not to good on my feet or I would have loved to join the girls.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Dinner was yummy, all stuffed now, we usually have a roast on Sunday, means there's enough left over for the next day or so. Luckily I got it cooked as it is so windy here I was sure we were going to lose our electricity. I have to be prepared here as we have no shops or takeaways near if I forget to take something out of the freezer. Santa will probably say I have enough fluffy toys. :lol: :lol:


We ended up with pork chops! I have 2 weeks every year living in a place like yours & it's the only time I'm reasonably organised with food!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to get myself into bed now and snuggle down to watch the street, See you all tomorrow. I hope the weather is better I have lots of laundry.....nite.


Night night. I did my washing today as I have a busy week ahead of me. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'm older than them '48?


You're a youngster toox


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Now to show my ignorance, what is needle felting please?


Take a piece of felt, place it on a base, either upholstry foam or special brush and using a barbed needle prick wool tops onto it. You can also make 3D items. You could pro ably find a much better description on You Tube. 💜


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That looks good!


Thank you Pam xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Have been trying a bit of needle felting....


That's a surprise


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> You're a youngster toox


Yes but your shoes are smaller than mine :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Take a piece of felt, place it on a base, either upholstry foam or special brush and using a barbed needle prick wool tops onto it. You can also make 3D items. You could pro ably find a much better description on You Tube. 💜


Now that's something I have done at WI. I just played but there were some great things made especially some brooches. I must try & remember to post of that wool to you


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Yes but your shoes are smaller than mine :thumbup:  :thumbup:


Bet mine are smaller :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Take a piece of felt, place it on a base, either upholstry foam or special brush and using a barbed needle prick wool tops onto it. You can also make 3D items. You could pro ably find a much better description on You Tube. 💜


Sounds interesting. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Night night. I did my washing today as I have a busy week ahead of me. Xx


I'm doing mne today, too.  xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think I might have tried it unpolluted when I was about 19, with my oldest sister, but I can't remember what it was like. I do have a vague memory of a burning sensation, which I didn't like; but that could have been a Scotch. (That was when the drinking age here was 21 years of age).


What is the drinking age now? It is 21 here.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Lifeline, I haven't been on with you for a while! How are things with you?
> 
> I am just cruising along, getting things ready for birthdays, and Christmas! The twins are 1 on Thursday, and my neice had a baby girl this morning, by emergency section. Both mother and baby are well, and the little one weighed 9lb 11oz; rather a large size for the size of my neice, I think that is why she went to section, the labour failed to progress. 😮😯😕


Congratulations!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well good morning everyone from a very wet and extremely windy Wales, the wind has been howling all night, hate to think what state my greenhouse is in. Dinner is all prepared, roast pork and all the trimmings, fire is burning and except for taking a raffle prize to a neighbour who won it yesterday at the Christmas fair don't propose to venture far today, I might get blown away. The prize is a big fluffy rabbit toy. It spent the night on the settee. Must take it today I'm getting very attached to it, I love fluffy toys (maybe I'll grow up one day). See you later. Barny


Who says you have to grow up?  I though growing up was optional!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That'll be your 10-ton shoulder bag, take the bricks out next time!! I've been food shopping, been into Jill for a cuppa and watched the end of the Davis Cup when I should have been making curtains! Nevermind, another day tomorrow!! xxxxx


I am catching up here, instead of finishing a table runner - it won't stop moving, so I am taking a break until it gets tired. 😉


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just checked my lottery numbers, I've WON. Not the jackpot unfortunately £25 and £5 I won on a scratch card Friday. About £80 accumulated this weekend, feeling quite rich.😜


That is a nice little sum of tax free money 👍👍 enjoy!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Have been trying a bit of needle felting....


I like purple .......... and now you can say honestly, that you have a Purple Heart 😆😆


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Most of you are. I am a war baby - born in 1941. Standing up? not for too long at a time!


I was born in 1968 and mine right now is not standing for long either back is still not quite right. :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Mine is cooking as I type, roast leg of pork, roast potatoes, sage & onion stuffing, carrots and sweetheart cabbage, apple sauce and lovely gravy, mmmmm, smells lovely!! Thanks for the inspiration Barny!!


Sounds yummy, but what is sweetheart cabbage?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> What is the drinking age now? It is 21 here.


It is 18 now, I think it was changed the year I turned 21, I do know that when it was changed, I thought was a crock. I was drinking in pubs from 18 on! 😮😲, but I never had my age checked.

I think there are checks all the time now, but don't quote me on that, I have seen signs up, that warn that ID'S will be checked, but I think the bar staff only check the ones who still look like kids. One of my girls used to get quite offended, because she had turned 18, but still looked about 15 or 16, cos she just looks young, and her age was checked often. I never got checked in the pub, and I think that was because of my height. The shorter girls used to get checked a lot, though


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Congratulations!!


Thank you! 😊


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It is 18 now, I think it was changed the year I turned 21, I do know that when it was changed, I thought was a crock. I was drinking in pubs from 18 on! 😮😲, but I never had my age checked.
> 
> I think there are checks all the time now, but don't quote me on that, I have seen signs up, that warn that ID'S will be checked, but I think the bar staff only check the ones who still look like kids. One of my girls used to get quite offended, because she had turned 18, but still looked about 15 or 16, cos she just looks young, and her age was checked often. I never got checked in the pub, and I think that was because of my height. The shorter girls used to get checked a lot, though


I am 47 and the age is 21 and I still get checked, I don't know why!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Who says you have to grow up?  I though growing up was optional!


It is, I think we only have to act grown up when we are at work! So I don't have to be grownup any more! 😆😅😃😂


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have to go to the dentist in the morning to have my tooth fixed so I need to go to bed good night all!


Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I was born in 1968 and mine right now is not standing for long either back is still not quite right. :roll:


You, Linky and Lifeline are the babies of the group. 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am 47 and the age is 21 and I still get checked, I don't know why!


That is just crazy, isn't it. The last time my age was checked, was when I was 19, and 3 of us were going to the Royal Adelaide Show. We don't have to carry our I'D with us all the time, and I didn't have an I'D card, of any type, and told the ticket collector this. Anyway, she let me through on a kids ticket, (which covered children until they turned 16, it is only 12 now) the girls I was with vouched for me, so we all got in as children. I had to get one of my girls to carry her birth certificate with her all the time from when she was 13, because no one would believe that such a young girl, could be so tall! Some people are just so stupid!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have to go to the dentist in the morning to have my tooth fixed so I need to go to bed good night all!
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Good night, I hope the visit isn't too traumatic for you xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Who says you have to grow up?  I though growing up was optional!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning, I'm up early today. I'm looking after the baby today as DD is taking his brother to hospital. He has to have tests as next week he has to have an operation on his ears. It's only a small op but it's a big thing for our little man especially as he is terrified of needles! Still it has to be done as his hearing is getting really bad now. 
Hope everyone has a good day & week ahead! Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey.

WI KnitWIts here this morning and then I have to get things ready for the covens Christmas lunch which is here tomorrow.

I will try and catch up at some point. This week is going to be a very busy week. I hope you are all going to have a good week especially Pearlie, we love you and want you better xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning, I'm up early today. I'm looking after the baby today as DD is taking his brother to hospital. He has to have tests as next week he has to have an operation on his ears. It's only a small op but it's a big thing for our little man especially as he is terrified of needles! Still it has to be done as his hearing is getting really bad now.
> Hope everyone has a good day & week ahead! Xx


Good luck Little Man and soothing hugs xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> I am catching up here, instead of finishing a table runner - it won't stop moving, so I am taking a break until it gets tired. 😉


It's a runner what do you expect. :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Raining outside but no wind. S and B today, Have a gtreat tday. whatever you do.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> It is 18 now, I think it was changed the year I turned 21, I do know that when it was changed, I thought was a crock. I was drinking in pubs from 18 on! 😮😲, but I never had my age checked.
> 
> I think there are checks all the time now, but don't quote me on that, I have seen signs up, that warn that ID'S will be checked, but I think the bar staff only check the ones who still look like kids. One of my girls used to get quite offended, because she had turned 18, but still looked about 15 or 16, cos she just looks young, and her age was checked often. I never got checked in the pub, and I think that was because of my height. The shorter girls used to get checked a lot, though


Someone tried to kick me out of a pub once, I was 21 (drinking age 18) and married, also as my hair was very short called 'the lad'. Husband soon put him in his place, he looked as if the barman needed a hole to crawl in. Doesn't seem to happen these days, I wonder why? :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Raining outside but no wind. S and B today, Have a gtreat tday. whatever you do.


Still raining and blowing a gale here, have to go out this afternoon so bracing myself.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> I am 47 and the age is 21 and I still get checked, I don't know why!


Must be your youthful looks. :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning, I'm up early today. I'm looking after the baby today as DD is taking his brother to hospital. He has to have tests as next week he has to have an operation on his ears. It's only a small op but it's a big thing for our little man especially as he is terrified of needles! Still it has to be done as his hearing is getting really bad now.
> Hope everyone has a good day & week ahead! Xx


I hope your little man gets through his ideal feeling ok, hopefully he will get a surprise, for being ssuch a brave boy! (C;

Enjoy the time with your gorgeous little boy. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am ET and -2'C (28'F). This is supposed to be another warm week. It figures, I'm getting my winter tires on tonight.
I went to a KAL at the yarn store north of me. It was interesting. I'll go to the one next weekend, then I'll decide. I didn't find it helpful in any way, but I did manage to muddle my way through and got more knitted than anyone else there.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's a runner what do you expect. :lol: :lol:


Hahahahahaha ......... well said, but it could at least run a little slower, I am now a very slow runner, and it takes too long to catch up. (c;


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have you tried putting a couple of onions to roast with the pork?


always!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Raining outside but no wind. S and B today, Have a gtreat tday. whatever you do.


Have fun at S and B.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Have been trying a bit of needle felting....


who'd have guessed?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey.
> 
> WI KnitWIts here this morning and then I have to get things ready for the covens Christmas lunch which is here tomorrow.
> 
> I will try and catch up at some point. This week is going to be a very busy week. I hope you are all going to have a good week especially Pearlie, we love you and want you better xxxxxxx


Take a break regularly, and enjoy your busy day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning, I'm up early today. I'm looking after the baby today as DD is taking his brother to hospital. He has to have tests as next week he has to have an operation on his ears. It's only a small op but it's a big thing for our little man especially as he is terrified of needles! Still it has to be done as his hearing is getting really bad now.
> Hope everyone has a good day & week ahead! Xx


Have fun with the baby. I hope your little man isn't too upset with the tests.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Someone tried to kick me out of a pub once, I was 21 (drinking age 18) and married, also as my hair was very short called 'the lad'. Husband soon put him in his place, he looked as if the barman needed a hole to crawl in. Doesn't seem to happen these days, I wonder why? :lol:


It would probably be so much easier to identify the legal aged drinkers, then herd all of the underage drinkers into the paddy wagons, and contact ALL of the parents to collect their errant children from the Police Station that will hold them, until the parents arrive at the station. :evil: :twisted:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> You, Linky and Lifeline are the babies of the group. 😂😂😂😂


And I think I'm the Mummy. 74 on Christmas Eve. My mother died at 74.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good luck Little Man and soothing hugs xxx


and from me. Poor little poppet. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is just crazy, isn't it. The last time my age was checked, was when I was 19, and 3 of us were going to the Royal Adelaide Show. We don't have to carry our I'D with us all the time, and I didn't have an I'D card, of any type, and told the ticket collector this. Anyway, she let me through on a kids ticket, (which covered children until they turned 16, it is only 12 now) the girls I was with vouched for me, so we all got in as children. I had to get one of my girls to carry her birth certificate with her all the time from when she was 13, because no one would believe that such a young girl, could be so tall! Some people are just so stupid!


Drinking age here is 19. I never was asked until I was 25. I thanked the guy.
DD was such as little person with a baby face that I was getting her in under the "under 16" until she was 20. Then she got her ID and carried it all the time so I couldn't say she was a kid anymore.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> And I think I'm the Mummy. 74 on Christmas Eve. My mother died at 74.


Sorry. That sounds morbid, but it is apparently something we all think about. However, my mother and I are totally different people; always have been. I am living to 100, to get my card from King William.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have to go to the dentist in the morning to have my tooth fixed so I need to go to bed good night all!
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


I hope the dentist doesn't hurt too much.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope the dentist doesn't hurt too much.


lamp him if he does.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It is, I think we only have to act grown up when we are at work! So I don't have to be grownup any more! 😆😅😃😂


You mean I have to be a grown up until I retire. bummer. I'm going to work on being invisible.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need too get going. I want to stop at the grocery store before work and pick up a bun to go with my lunch. I have leftover beef roast and gravy and a bun would be nice with it.
Everyone have a nice day.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am ET and -2'C (28'F). This is supposed to be another warm week. It figures, I'm getting my winter tires on tonight.
> I went to a KAL at the yarn store north of me. It was interesting. I'll go to the one next weekend, then I'll decide. I didn't find it helpful in any way, but I did manage to muddle my way through and got more knitted than anyone else there.


I have never done a KAL before, not even online, I tried to do one once, but I tend to get sidetracked, and then lose concentration, and then stopped going to the page and didn't finish the item ...... now I don't even remember what the project was. :? :? :? :?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

OK, that is me caught up again, so I am now going to watch a film, and sew a pair of very large bees together, and wrap them ready to be given to the dynamic duo, on Thursday.

So have a great day, in whatever you are doing during your day, and I will get onto finishing one project today! Photos will be posted, once the projects are complete. :-D


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been to s and b, it ws noisy again, but it wass fun Ive done 3 rows on my wingspan and pulled them out again.Ive made tea and cleared up and now settling down with probably some knitting. DH is watching the snooker. The commentators get on my nerves. If tyhey'd just shut up I'd enjoy it more..hahaha moany minnie.....

purple knitted me a grandma susan doll and shes sitting on my bed. She has knickers on.

Purley if your here then hello sweetheart, hope yuou are doing fine.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> And I think I'm the Mummy. 74 on Christmas Eve. My mother died at 74.


OMG...Dont even think it Saxy. :thumbdown:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been on my e-mails and Jaquie lawson says I've activated my victoria advent calendar. So I've tried and it seems to be there. I'll tell you better tomorrow.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have you tried putting a couple of onions to roast with the pork?


No, I haven't, will have to remember that one!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Have been trying a bit of needle felting....


Lovely!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Sounds yummy, but what is sweetheart cabbage?


It's a slightly sweet normal cabbage but it is shaped like a cone. I'm not mad about ordinary cabbage but the sweetheart is very nice!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am 47 and the age is 21 and I still get checked, I don't know why!


It's cos you look like a teenager!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning, I'm up early today. I'm looking after the baby today as DD is taking his brother to hospital. He has to have tests as next week he has to have an operation on his ears. It's only a small op but it's a big thing for our little man especially as he is terrified of needles! Still it has to be done as his hearing is getting really bad now.
> Hope everyone has a good day & week ahead! Xx


Hope it all went well Chris and that little Felix was as good as gold!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's a runner what do you expect. :lol: :lol:


Very good Barny!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> And I think I'm the Mummy. 74 on Christmas Eve. My mother died at 74.


Not you love, you're here for the duration!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Sorry. That sounds morbid, but it is apparently something we all think about. However, my mother and I are totally different people; always have been. I am living to 100, to get my card from King William.


Yay!! Not Charlie Boy then? It would suit me if he decided not to bother and passed the crown to William!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yay!! Not Charlie Boy then? It would suit me if he decided not to bother and passed the crown to William!!


By the time I'm 100 he would be 93. No way!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's a runner what do you expect. :lol: :lol:


Hehehe :-D


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, I've caught up now! I tried to post this morning but the message got stuck and was still here when I next looked! Zumba is finished until after Christmas so 3 of my Zumba pals and I went for a nice walk in the country instead and then back to one of their houses for coffee afterwards. The same friend is hosting a pre-Christmas dinner for us on Friday, their husbands will be there but mine has declined on the grounds that he is unsociable!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning, I'm up early today. I'm looking after the baby today as DD is taking his brother to hospital. He has to have tests as next week he has to have an operation on his ears. It's only a small op but it's a big thing for our little man especially as he is terrified of needles! Still it has to be done as his hearing is getting really bad now.
> Hope everyone has a good day & week ahead! Xx


Hope all goes well :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from a wet and windy Surrey. It has been very blustery today, but quite mild.

Had fun with the KnitWIts this morning and some of the ladies had a go at needle felting, apart from that they were knitting a ladybird teapot, a mermaids tail, a fluffy owl, socks and several mini mes.

This afternoon we went shopping and I now have everything ready, even laid the table, for the covens lunch tomorrow.

Still crocheting flowers to go on my jacket, only about another thirty to go.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from a wet and windy Surrey. It has been very blustery today, but quite mild.
> 
> Had fun with the KnitWIts this morning and some of the ladies had a go at needle felting, apart from that they were knitting a ladybird teapot, a mermaids tail, a fluffy owl, socks and several mini mes.
> 
> ...


....and breathe!!!! xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to my bed with my pumpkin seed and poppy seed bread and some wensleydale cheese with pineapple twist.

Purple did Mr P like his cheese? I gave DH his chipcutter for a pressy and told him to use it this afternoon asnd he did. Good idea of mine isnt it?//////


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Well I braved the elements, as I had to and went to the opticians. It has been pouring with rain all day and windy. Nearly didn't make it down the lane, a lot of it is flooded. All the bottom of the valley is also flooded but our car managed to wade through it. Anyway outcome of opticians after tests and laser scan is all OK except that left eye's cataract needs doing so that is something to look forward to in about four months (present waiting list). It took a while but eventually made it home even though the floods were a bit deeper. Hope it stops raining soon or we will not be going out tomorrow. Hope you're all having a better day than I've had. Barny.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope the dentist doesn't hurt too much.


He didn't I did most of the work getting the cap back on and had to pay them $31 they placed it on the tooth and said bite as hard as you can and walked away came back only to pull it off and put glue on it put it back and bite as hard as you can done!! WHAAATTTT!! :shock:

No more homemade taffy for me!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need too get going. I want to stop at the grocery store before work and pick up a bun to go with my lunch. I have leftover beef roast and gravy and a bun would be nice with it.
> Everyone have a nice day.


Have a nice day Nitzi lunch sounds really good!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> He didn't I did most of the work getting the cap back on and had to pay them $31 they placed it on the tooth and said bite as hard as you can and walked away came back only to pull it off and put glue on it put it back and bite as hard as you can done!! WHAAATTTT!! :shock:
> 
> No more homemade taffy for me!!!


Glad it's sorted :thumbup: a bit of a cheek though getting you to do all the work and charging you for the privilege :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to my bed with my pumpkin seed and poppy seed bread and some wensleydale cheese with pineapple twist.
> 
> Purple did Mr P like his cheese? I gave DH his chipcutter for a pressy and told him to use it this afternoon asnd he did. Good idea of mine isnt it?//////


Yes Mr P did like the cheese. There's not much left. Glad the chip vutter has been used. You sre full of brilliant ideas. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ....and breathe!!!! xxxxx


Yes, still got time to do that.😄💜xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I braved the elements, as I had to and went to the opticians. It has been pouring with rain all day and windy. Nearly didn't make it down the lane, a lot of it is flooded. All the bottom of the valley is also flooded but our car managed to wade through it. Anyway outcome of opticians after tests and laser scan is all OK except that left eye's cataract needs doing so that is something to look forward to in about four months (present waiting list). It took a while but eventually made it home even though the floods were a bit deeper. Hope it stops raining soon or we will not be going out tomorrow. Hope you're all having a better day than I've had. Barny.


Sorry you've got so much rain, hope the flooding goes down soon. Good luck with thecataracts. My Dad had them done and the result was very good. 💜


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> He didn't I did most of the work getting the cap back on and had to pay them $31 they placed it on the tooth and said bite as hard as you can and walked away came back only to pull it off and put glue on it put it back and bite as hard as you can done!! WHAAATTTT!! :shock:
> 
> No more homemade taffy for me!!!


That sounds a bit mean of the dentist. Shall we all come over and lamp him one?💜


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> That sounds a bit mean of the dentist. Shall we all come over and lamp him one?💜


There is a better way of dealing with dentists that entails no pain whatsoever. When you get into the chair you gently get hold of his delicate little parts, smile sweetly and say 'we are not going to hurt each other are we?' :lol: Not sure what you do if you have a female dentist.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry you've got so much rain, hope the flooding goes down soon. Good luck with thecataracts. My Dad had them done and the result was very good. 💜


I've had one eye done before which was the eye that concerned the doctors as I had shingles 5 years ago on my face head and eye and still have flare-ups in my right eye every so often. One surgeon wouldn't do the cataract because of that but found one that would and had no trouble except for having to take tablets before hand and drops for quite a while after so hopefully the other eye should be a piece of cake.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to s and b, it ws noisy again, but it wass fun Ive done 3 rows on my wingspan and pulled them out again.Ive made tea and cleared up and now settling down with probably some knitting. DH is watching the snooker. The commentators get on my nerves. If tyhey'd just shut up I'd enjoy it more..hahaha moany minnie.....
> 
> purple knitted me a grandma susan doll and shes sitting on my bed. She has knickers on.
> 
> Purley if your here then hello sweetheart, hope yuou are doing fine.


Sounds like a good day, Susan, other than taking out the rows you knitted. Enjoy your evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yay!! Not Charlie Boy then? It would suit me if he decided not to bother and passed the crown to William!!


Me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, I've caught up now! I tried to post this morning but the message got stuck and was still here when I next looked! Zumba is finished until after Christmas so 3 of my Zumba pals and I went for a nice walk in the country instead and then back to one of their houses for coffee afterwards. The same friend is hosting a pre-Christmas dinner for us on Friday, their husbands will be there but mine has declined on the grounds that he is unsociable!!!


That sounds like fun - both the coffee today and the Christmas dinner on Friday.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from a wet and windy Surrey. It has been very blustery today, but quite mild.
> 
> Had fun with the KnitWIts this morning and some of the ladies had a go at needle felting, apart from that they were knitting a ladybird teapot, a mermaids tail, a fluffy owl, socks and several mini mes.
> 
> ...


Productive day! Enjoy your covens lunch tomorrow.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I braved the elements, as I had to and went to the opticians. It has been pouring with rain all day and windy. Nearly didn't make it down the lane, a lot of it is flooded. All the bottom of the valley is also flooded but our car managed to wade through it. Anyway outcome of opticians after tests and laser scan is all OK except that left eye's cataract needs doing so that is something to look forward to in about four months (present waiting list). It took a while but eventually made it home even though the floods were a bit deeper. Hope it stops raining soon or we will not be going out tomorrow. Hope you're all having a better day than I've had. Barny.


Glad you made it there and back safe in sound. Hopefully you'll be able to stay in for awhile now.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> There is a better way of dealing with dentists that entails no pain whatsoever. When you get into the chair you gently get hold of his delicate little parts, smile sweetly and say 'we are not going to hurt each other are we?' :lol: Not sure what you do if you have a female dentist.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's a slightly sweet normal cabbage but it is shaped like a cone. I'm not mad about ordinary cabbage but the sweetheart is very nice!


I have never seen that here before we have several kinds of cabbage it does look like a regular head of cabbage.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's cos you look like a teenager!!!


AAAWWWW thank you that is so sweet my grey hair is showing now though!
I wish I felt like a teenager!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have never seen that here before we have several kinds of cabbage it does look like a regular head of cabbage.


Me either. It looks interesting.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's a slightly sweet normal cabbage but it is shaped like a cone. I'm not mad about ordinary cabbage but the sweetheart is very nice!


It is also almost the same shape as a human heart. 😮


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Glad it's sorted :thumbup: a bit of a cheek though getting you to do all the work and charging you for the privilege :roll:


I agree, they could have given you a. 10% COMMISSION, because of the work YOU had to do; and possibly even paid you for your travel time! 😁😄😅😁😄😅


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> There is a better way of dealing with dentists that entails no pain whatsoever. When you get into the chair you gently get hold of his delicate little parts, smile sweetly and say 'we are not going to hurt each other are we?' :lol: Not sure what you do if you have a female dentist.


That would be a nipple pinch 😈😲😲


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and mild Surrey.

HAPPY DECEMBER TO EVERYONE!

The coven are coming to lunch today and the caldron is on with the mulled wine making the whole house smell very Christmassy.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Gog morning girls, Its wet and windy outside. I'm up before DH today, thats rare. Over 60's today so might be in for a laugh. Happy December..xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> I hope your little man gets through his ideal feeling ok, hopefully he will get a surprise, for being ssuch a brave boy! (C;
> 
> Enjoy the time with your gorgeous little boy. xxx


Thank you for your kind words. He had his pre-op things done yesterday & goes in next week. He was fine it was his mummy who was a wreck! I spent the day on my own with the new baby, it was a joy!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> There is a better way of dealing with dentists that entails no pain whatsoever. When you get into the chair you gently get hold of his delicate little parts, smile sweetly and say 'we are not going to hurt each other are we?' :lol: Not sure what you do if you have a female dentist.


Yay...I like that idea, Mine is a lady dentist , like you say, I,m best not doing anything :roll:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Sorry. That sounds morbid, but it is apparently something we all think about. However, my mother and I are totally different people; always have been. I am living to 100, to get my card from King William.


Good on you! My died when she was 54 , so did DH'd dad so we both dreaded being that age!.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to s and b, it ws noisy again, but it wass fun Ive done 3 rows on my wingspan and pulled them out again.Ive made tea and cleared up and now settling down with probably some knitting. DH is watching the snooker. The commentators get on my nerves. If tyhey'd just shut up I'd enjoy it more..hahaha moany minnie.....
> 
> purple knitted me a grandma susan doll and shes sitting on my bed. She has knickers on.
> 
> Purley if your here then hello sweetheart, hope yuou are doing fine.


I saw your Susan in the photos, she looked very smart & im really pleased she was wearing knickers. I bet Flo wears BIGknickers!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I braved the elements, as I had to and went to the opticians. It has been pouring with rain all day and windy. Nearly didn't make it down the lane, a lot of it is flooded. All the bottom of the valley is also flooded but our car managed to wade through it. Anyway outcome of opticians after tests and laser scan is all OK except that left eye's cataract needs doing so that is something to look forward to in about four months (present waiting list). It took a while but eventually made it home even though the floods were a bit deeper. Hope it stops raining soon or we will not be going out tomorrow. Hope you're all having a better day than I've had. Barny.


You use get used to that rain where you are! I had both my eyes done during the past year, didn't have a problem & I can now see really well. Only trouble I can see dust?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all. I left my iPad at my DD's yesterday & just got it back. Little O did well at hospital & everything is set for the op. He has to be there by 7am which means we shall all have a very early start. Felix was so good yesterday. Picking up other GS from nursery then it's back here for Lego & trains.
Hope you all have a good day. Enjoy your lunch Purple. Make sure you have a good rest tomorrow.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> You use get used to that rain where you are! I had both my eyes done during the past year, didn't have a problem & I can now see really well. Only trouble I can see dust?


Yes it does rain a fair bit but not as much as it has the last few days, it's still raining this morning but not so hard and still blowing but not so strong so hopefully things are improving. Not going out today so don't know if the floods in the lane have subsided. When I had my first eye done the lens he put in gave me good long distance vision but needed glasses for close work, so to avoid seeing dust I just take them off. :thumbup: 
Had a busy morning so far but have got dinner sorted for the next three days so a couple of easy days in the kitchen for me. Fire is lit so it looks like an afternoon knitting. Oh dear, I think I might manage that. See you all later. Barny


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It is also almost the same shape as a human heart. 😮


Yes it is - so _that_ is why it's called sweetheart!!! Do you have then in Oz, Judi?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and mild Surrey.
> 
> HAPPY DECEMBER TO EVERYONE!
> 
> The coven are coming to lunch today and the caldron is on with the mulled wine making the whole house smell very Christmassy.


Sounds wonderful! I hope you have a lovely lunch and say Hi from me to everyone!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Gog morning girls, Its wet and windy outside. I'm up before DH today, thats rare. Over 60's today so might be in for a laugh. Happy December..xxx


Time to start your Advent calendars ladies!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thank you for your kind words. He had his pre-op things done yesterday & goes in next week. He was fine it was his mummy who was a wreck! I spent the day on my own with the new baby, it was a joy!


So glad it went well, will be thinking of the dear little chap next week! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I saw your Susan in the photos, she looked very smart & im really pleased she was wearing knickers. I bet Flo wears BIGknickers!!


Only down to her knees!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I saw your Susan in the photos, she looked very smart & im really pleased she was wearing knickers. I bet Flo wears BIGknickers!!


Of vourse, but they are laced trimmed and Nora Batty stockings! X


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning everyone - good evening Judi!!!
A bit grey and overcast here today but not too cold. I am determined to get some stuff done this morning instead of sitting watching this screen until it's time to go out! Going to see Bridge of Spies today, starring Tom Hanks.I have already put the vacuum cleaner round, fitted a new bell for the front door ( it's great, plays 32 different tunes! :lol: ) and made coffee, now I am going to get some of my knitting projects ready to go on E-bay, wish me luck girls!!
Have a good one everybody, catch you all later! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds wonderful! I hope you have a lovely lunch and say Hi from me to everyone!! xxxxx


Thank you and yes l will xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It 8s 6:21 am ET and 0'c (32'f) drizzling. I rushed from work to the garage to get my winter tires on. It's going up to 8'C (46'F)The winter tires are not supposed to be on the car when the temperature is above 7'C :roll:
My comb fell in the toilet this morning. I like that comb so I fished it out, poured hot water from the kettle on it and covered it with sanitizer. And I used it on my clean hair. - shudder -
My dishwasher is broken. The heating element has made the plastic tub brittle and made it leak under the dishwasher. There is a kit to fix it temporarily, at least until after Christmas. A comparible dishwasher is $700. I need one with a food disposer in the bottom so the stuff going out of the dishwasher doesn't plug the pipe that is in the wall.
That's 3 things right. I should be good for the rest of the day.
It's knit night tonight.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning everyone - good evening Judi!!!
> A bit grey and overcast here today but not too cold. I am determined to get some stuff done this morning instead of sitting watching this screen until it's time to go out! Going to see Bridge of Spies today, starring Tom Hanks.I have already put the vacuum cleaner round, fitted a new bell for the front door ( it's great, plays 32 different tunes! :lol: ) and made coffee, now I am going to get some of my knitting projects ready to go on E-bay, wish me luck girls!!
> Have a good one everybody, catch you all later! xxxxxxxxxxxx


I haven't heard of that movie. We have a bell for the front door that plays different tunes. Mum accidentally changes the tune. When it plays DD and I don't realise it's the door. 
Good luck with y0ur sales.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. I left my iPad at my DD's yesterday & just got it back. Little O did well at hospital & everything is set for the op. He has to be there by 7am which means we shall all have a very early start. Felix was so good yesterday. Picking up other GS from nursery then it's back here for Lego & trains.
> Hope you all have a good day. Enjoy your lunch Purple. Make sure you have a good rest tomorrow.


Have a good day with the gks. Hope all goes smoothly for little O


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and mild Surrey.
> 
> HAPPY DECEMBER TO EVERYONE!
> 
> The coven are coming to lunch today and the caldron is on with the mulled wine making the whole house smell very Christmassy.


HappynDecember to you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.
KP is really slow today.

Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thank you for your kind words. He had his pre-op things done yesterday & goes in next week. He was fine it was his mummy who was a wreck! I spent the day on my own with the new baby, it was a joy!


Glad it went well for him, sorry his mum was a wreck, but really glad you had a good day with the new baby!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning everyone - good evening Judi!!!
> A bit grey and overcast here today but not too cold. I am determined to get some stuff done this morning instead of sitting watching this screen until it's time to go out! Going to see Bridge of Spies today, starring Tom Hanks.I have already put the vacuum cleaner round, fitted a new bell for the front door ( it's great, plays 32 different tunes! :lol: ) and made coffee, now I am going to get some of my knitting projects ready to go on E-bay, wish me luck girls!!
> Have a good one everybody, catch you all later! xxxxxxxxxxxx


Wow, you've had a busy morning. Enjoy the movie! I'm off for a haircut today and then a visit with my young friend and her boys for a bit.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Glad it's sorted :thumbup: a bit of a cheek though getting you to do all the work and charging you for the privilege :roll:


That is what I thought! :lol:

I just tried to send this at the same time we got split that was weird!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes Mr P did like the cheese. There's not much left. Glad the chip vutter has been used. You sre full of brilliant ideas. Xxx


What's a chip cutter?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That sounds a bit mean of the dentist. Shall we all come over and lamp him one?💜


Yes that would be great!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> There is a better way of dealing with dentists that entails no pain whatsoever. When you get into the chair you gently get hold of his delicate little parts, smile sweetly and say 'we are not going to hurt each other are we?' :lol: Not sure what you do if you have a female dentist.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and mild Surrey.
> 
> HAPPY DECEMBER TO EVERYONE!
> 
> The coven are coming to lunch today and the caldron is on with the mulled wine making the whole house smell very Christmassy.


Have a great day, I bet your house does smell good, I love the way that mulled apple cider makes the house smell!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> What's a chip cutter?


It's a gadget for cutting crinkly chips (fries). It looks a bit like this


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello! The film was great, quite long at 2 hours 20 minutes but it was Tom hanks, doing what he does best, loved it!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello! The film was great, quite long at 2 hours 20 minutes but it was Tom hanks, doing what he does best, loved it!


Glad you enjoyed the film xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, Ive been to the over 60's. There was an argument. One woman told another to shutup and a war broke out......They went off muttering to each other. Anyway...I won $3 and a pkt of biscuits and a fewe bars like milky ways. 

The staff did not come today because she has gone doewn with sickness. No problems. We are on school patrol tomorrow. I'm going to catch up now.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a lovely lunch with the coven. Lots of great food and conversation.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It 8s 6:21 am ET and 0'c (32'f) drizzling. I rushed from work to the garage to get my winter tires on. It's going up to 8'C (46'F)The winter tires are not supposed to be on the car when the temperature is above 7'C :roll:
> My comb fell in the toilet this morning. I like that comb so I fished it out, poured hot water from the kettle on it and covered it with sanitizer. And I used it on my clean hair. - shudder -
> My dishwasher is broken. The heating element has made the plastic tub brittle and made it leak under the dishwasher. There is a kit to fix it temporarily, at least until after Christmas. A comparible dishwasher is $700. I need one with a food disposer in the bottom so the stuff going out of the dishwasher doesn't plug the pipe that is in the wall.
> That's 3 things right. I should be good for the rest of the day.
> It's knit night tonight.


I'd go back yo bed nitz :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely lunch with the coven. Lots of great food and conversation.


Oooh, that all looks lovely, including the ladies, well done!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oooh, that all looks lovely, including the ladies, well done!! xxxx


Than you. We didn't finish lunch until 4 pm xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's a gadget for cutting crinkly chips (fries). It looks a bit like this


Oh! I get it, I keep forgetting that you all call fries chips.  Thank you for the picture.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely lunch with the coven. Lots of great food and conversation.[/quote
> 
> That is a great photo, I am sure that you all did enjoy!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good evening all, it has finally stopped raining although not for long I don't think as we have a yellow weather warning for more rain tomorrow and Thursday. Had a good afternoon knitting got two sleeves done on a baby jacket and the collar, sewing up at the moment but will leave the button borders until tomorrow. Hope you all had a successful day. Barny


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ofrf to my bed now girls. its bkowing a gale out there....I'm all cosy here. nite nite


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Ofrf to my bed now girls. its bkowing a gale out there....I'm all cosy here. nite nite


Sleep tight.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Of vourse, but they are laced trimmed and Nora Batty stockings! X


Naturally!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely lunch with the coven. Lots of great food and conversation.


What a lovely lot of ladies, hope lunch went well, I'm sure it did.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Time to start your Advent calendars ladies!!


STOP PRESS Londy, I finished the Advent calendar for my GS. He didn't seem that impressed because I gave it without 24 presents! His mum explained how I made it & he said it was really cool, high praise from our cool dude! I forgot to take a photo but I will, your numbers looked great. X


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> STOP PRESS Londy, I finished the Advent calendar for my GS. He didn't seem that impressed because I gave it without 24 presents! His mum explained how I made it & he said it was really cool, high praise from our cool dude! I forgot to take a photo but I will, your numbers looked great. X


What kind of presents do you have with yours, I have yet to figure out what to put in ours mine is a gingerbread house that my mother bought for me a few years back and I really like it.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am off to go and get some chinese food for dinner, another late night so I don't feel like cooking I will be glad when school is over so I can go back to cooking properly.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you enjoyed the film xx


Me, too, Londy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, Ive been to the over 60's. There was an argument. One woman told another to shutup and a war broke out......They went off muttering to each other. Anyway...I won $3 and a pkt of biscuits and a fewe bars like milky ways.
> 
> The staff did not come today because she has gone doewn with sickness. No problems. We are on school patrol tomorrow. I'm going to catch up now.


Ooh, excitement there today! Well done on your winnings!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely lunch with the coven. Lots of great food and conversation.


Lovely group of friends!  xxxooo


----------



## Jeanek (Aug 24, 2015)

Hello all
Cheri (Purlie) is home from the hospital and doing better. 
It might be awhile before she's back on line. But she says hello and wishes you all well 
Today is her and Kenny's Anniversary. We are hoping to celebrate soon. 
Sending you all good wishes from Ocala Fl
Jean (Kenny's sister)


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Hello all
> Cheri (Purlie) is home from the hospital and doing better.
> It might be awhile before she's back on line. But she says hello and wishes you all well
> Today is her and Kenny's Anniversary. We are hoping to celebrate soon.
> ...


Happy Anniversary! So glad she is home and doing better! I hope you are well as well, Jean. We miss her and want her back soon.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I've been tasking meds for tic bite and time has flown by. I've too many ufos. Just began a baby one piece in light green. 
Son is going by train to visit his girl friend and I'm a wreck. I'm lonely when he is away and worry about the crazys out there. We had a man shot numerous times on the corner at my old house...(.oops, i hit the ' i 'instead of the 'o' in shot...good i caught it. He won't tell who did it...may be drug related. Young woman is missing and family says it isn't 
LIke her to go. I remember her sister from our school. A tot was found bruised and parents are under arrest. 
My ankle gives out at times and doctor thinks arthuritis. I'm having bad anxiety over son's trip. Feel out of breath and heart pounding. I don't tell him. I want him to,have fun. It's his birthday Thursday but we are taking him out to dinner wednesday. He chose his gift on Black Friday. Birthdays are not like they were. I hope i can catch the cats when the dog needs to,go out.son helps me when they give me trouble. 
I see you are getting ready for holidays. I'm trying to catch up on your news.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Hello all
> Cheri (Purlie) is home from the hospital and doing better.
> It might be awhile before she's back on line. But she says hello and wishes you all well
> Today is her and Kenny's Anniversary. We are hoping to celebrate soon.
> ...


Thinking of you Purly. Happy anniversary.xxxxxx

Jean, hi and thank you for letting us know about lovely Purl xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls, its sunny and windy today. this time last week I'd set out for our meet up. Today I could sleep on....We are on school pickup later. I need to go to the shops, I want a couple of things for the boys.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Thankyou jean....Happy anniverrsary Purley and kenny.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from at the moment sunny Surrey. There's a bit of cloud around though. Going to get a few thing made and in the freezer for Christmas and then it's singing tonight.

Also got to finish making a few Christmas presents.

Thanks Jean for the news of Pearlie and Happy Anniversary to her and Kenny. Hope they have a lovely day together. Loads more healing hugs coming their way. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:18 am ET and 4'C (39'F). It was so foggy last night that I was only crawling from Knit Night. It was the last night for one of the ladies, so a lot of people showed up and we had a very nice send off party with brownie and gummy candies.
My computer at work broke. One of the other groups was pushing out updates to the software and filled my harddrive up and now it won't start up. I had this happen once before and it took a few days to fix. I'm thinking I should stay away from technology.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from at the moment sunny Surrey. There's a bit of cloud around though. Going to get a few thing made and in the freezer for Christmas and then it's singing tonight.
> 
> Also got to finish making a few Christmas presents.
> 
> Thanks Jean for the news of Pearlie and Happy Anniversary to her and Kenny. Hope they have a lovely day together. Loads more healing hugs coming their way. xxx


I'm almost finished my Christmas socks for mum's guy. I would have finished them at Knit Night but I came across a knot and wanted to tink back a bit so I could weave the ends in properly.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes it is - so _that_ is why it's called sweetheart!!! Do you have then in Oz, Judi?


I don't know, I don't eat cabbage in any way, shape, or form. I hadn't heard of it before seeing your post about it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've been tasking meds for tic bite and time has flown by. I've too many ufos. Just began a baby one piece in light green.
> Son is going by train to visit his girl friend and I'm a wreck. I'm lonely when he is away and worry about the crazys out there. We had a man shot numerous times on the corner at my old house...(.oops, i hit the ' i 'instead of the 'o' in shot...good i caught it. He won't tell who did it...may be drug related. Young woman is missing and family says it isn't
> LIke her to go. I remember her sister from our school. A tot was found bruised and parents are under arrest.
> My ankle gives out at times and doctor thinks arthuritis. I'm having bad anxiety over son's trip. Feel out of breath and heart pounding. I don't tell him. I want him to,have fun. It's his birthday Thursday but we are taking him out to dinner wednesday. He chose his gift on Black Friday. Birthdays are not like they were. I hope i can catch the cats when the dog needs to,go out.son helps me when they give me trouble.
> I see you are getting ready for holidays. I'm trying to catch up on your news.


Get a bag of cat treats. Give them a little pile of treats where you want the cat to stay while you take the dog out. They'll very quickly learn to come for the shaking of the treat bag. Our 7 cats do. That's how we herd them.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Time to start your Advent calendars ladies!!


I think I will have to make a few of them for the kids for next year. I will start them in the new year.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Hello all
> Cheri (Purlie) is home from the hospital and doing better.
> It might be awhile before she's back on line. But she says hello and wishes you all well
> Today is her and Kenny's Anniversary. We are hoping to celebrate soon.
> ...


Thanks for passing this on Jean. I'm glad that Cheri and Kenny are back home in Florida. And Happy Anniversary. I hope it is a good celebration.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am off to go and get some chinese food for dinner, another late night so I don't feel like cooking I will be glad when school is over so I can go back to cooking properly.


Then I hope time flies quickly and you can get back to doing what you like.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think I will have to make a few of them for the kids for next year. I will start them in the new year.


I've never made or had an Advent Calendar.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning everyone - good evening Judi!!!
> A bit grey and overcast here today but not too cold. I am determined to get some stuff done this morning instead of sitting watching this screen until it's time to go out! Going to see Bridge of Spies today, starring Tom Hanks.I have already put the vacuum cleaner round, fitted a new bell for the front door ( it's great, plays 32 different tunes! :lol: ) and made coffee, now I am going to get some of my knitting projects ready to go on E-bay, wish me luck girls!!
> Have a good one everybody, catch you all later! xxxxxxxxxxxx


I hope you get plenty of sales. Next year I might make some stuff to sell through the Gallery that I am a member of, just to see how I go!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I don't know, I don't eat cabbage in any way, shape, or form. I hadn't heard of it before seeing your post about it.


I like cabbage pickled in wine = sauerkraut. I've been craving an octoberfest sausage with sauerkraut and sweet mustard for a few days. I missed the Octoberfest celebration entirely.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> I don't know, I don't eat cabbage in any way, shape, or form. I hadn't heard of it before seeing your post about it.


Me neither, or sprouts or broccoli yuck. :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Oh dear. I just realised what time it is and I still have to drag the bins to the curb for the men to pick up.
Running now.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Morning all, just, I'm a bit late this morning as I made myself write my Christmas cards before I came on the computer. All done now, just got to get other half to do his. Then had to get the hoover out as he dropped the log carrier in the lounge so had bits of wood and moss and goodness knows what else on the carpet. Still all cleared up now, dinner in the oven, fire burning bright and wind and rain starting again. Oh dear more knitting this afternoon, at least there is some snooker on the TV which I can have on in the background. Enjoy all your afternoon activities, see you later. Barny


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Hello all
> Cheri (Purlie) is home from the hospital and doing better.
> It might be awhile before she's back on line. But she says hello and wishes you all well
> Today is her and Kenny's Anniversary. We are hoping to celebrate soon.
> ...


Thanks Jean, so glad that Purlie is getting better.
Happy anniversary Kenny and Purlie, I hope you are both beginning to feel better! XXXX


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've never made or had an Advent Calendar.


I have never had one either. I hadn't even heard of one, until I had my own children, and the first 2 were half grown.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Me neither, or sprouts or broccoli yuck. :lol:


I don't eat those either, the only veggies I eat are potatoes, sweet potato, peas, corn and carrots. The rest of them just feel so disgusting in my mouth.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

All caught up now, just thought I would post photos of the hats and bee toys that I made for the twins for their etbirthythought I would post photos of the hats and bee toys that I made for the twins for their first birthday tomorrow(Thursday)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> All caught up now, just thought I would post photos of the hats and bee toys that I made for the twins for their etbirthythought I would post photos of the hats and bee toys that I made for the twins for their first birthday tomorrow(Thursday)


Very nice. Do you really get blue bees :?: :shock:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> STOP PRESS Londy, I finished the Advent calendar for my GS. He didn't seem that impressed because I gave it without 24 presents! His mum explained how I made it & he said it was really cool, high praise from our cool dude! I forgot to take a photo but I will, your numbers looked great. X


Delighted about that!! Let me know when you want me to start on one for little Felix!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> What kind of presents do you have with yours, I have yet to figure out what to put in ours mine is a gingerbread house that my mother bought for me a few years back and I really like it.


Now my gks are older, my DD writes clues to the whereabouts of a little treat and puts those in the Advent calendar. It's usually little Lego treats or some small chocolate thing or any little toy from the £1 shop!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Hello all
> Cheri (Purlie) is home from the hospital and doing better.
> It might be awhile before she's back on line. But she says hello and wishes you all well
> Today is her and Kenny's Anniversary. We are hoping to celebrate soon.
> ...


...and sending many more good wishes to Purly and Kenny and also to your good self, Jean! Thank you for the updates, so pleased you understand how we worry about them!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've been tasking meds for tic bite and time has flown by. I've too many ufos. Just began a baby one piece in light green.
> Son is going by train to visit his girl friend and I'm a wreck. I'm lonely when he is away and worry about the crazys out there. We had a man shot numerous times on the corner at my old house...(.oops, i hit the ' i 'instead of the 'o' in shot...good i caught it. He won't tell who did it...may be drug related. Young woman is missing and family says it isn't
> LIke her to go. I remember her sister from our school. A tot was found bruised and parents are under arrest.
> My ankle gives out at times and doctor thinks arthuritis. I'm having bad anxiety over son's trip. Feel out of breath and heart pounding. I don't tell him. I want him to,have fun. It's his birthday Thursday but we are taking him out to dinner wednesday. He chose his gift on Black Friday. Birthdays are not like they were. I hope i can catch the cats when the dog needs to,go out.son helps me when they give me trouble.
> I see you are getting ready for holidays. I'm trying to catch up on your news.


You'll be fine sweetheart, just focus on some happy stuff as much as you can! I too have arthritis in my left ankle for when I got knocked down in a supermarket car park 9 years ago and smashed it to pieces!
I got compensation but because the insurance company doc said I wouldn't get arthritis as they pinned, I didn't get much. But guess what, he lied!!! Like the sound of your baby one-piece, I have just started a shawl for the New Zealand baby so I hope all continues well!!! xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to my bed with my pumpkin seed and poppy seed bread and some wensleydale cheese with pineapple twist.
> 
> Purple did Mr P like his cheese? I gave DH his chipcutter for a pressy and told him to use it this afternoon asnd he did. Good idea of mine isnt it?//////


Oh no! Poppy seeds in the bed!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:18 am ET and 4'C (39'F). It was so foggy last night that I was only crawling from Knit Night. It was the last night for one of the ladies, so a lot of people showed up and we had a very nice send off party with brownie and gummy candies.
> My computer at work broke. One of the other groups was pushing out updates to the software and filled my harddrive up and now it won't start up. I had this happen once before and it took a few days to fix. I'm thinking I should stay away from technology.


That sounds like a great excuse to take the day off Nitzi!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've never made or had an Advent Calendar.


Oh that's sad! I shall make you one for next year for you to take back with you in April!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I've had one eye done before which was the eye that concerned the doctors as I had shingles 5 years ago on my face head and eye and still have flare-ups in my right eye every so often. One surgeon wouldn't do the cataract because of that but found one that would and had no trouble except for having to take tablets before hand and drops for quite a while after so hopefully the other eye should be a piece of cake.


I'm sure it will be, and it will be good to see more clearly.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I like cabbage pickled in wine = sauerkraut. I've been craving an octoberfest sausage with sauerkraut and sweet mustard for a few days. I missed the Octoberfest celebration entirely.


Never had or fancied sauerkraut, but I like a nice sausage!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> All caught up now, just thought I would post photos of the hats and bee toys that I made for the twins for their etbirthythought I would post photos of the hats and bee toys that I made for the twins for their first birthday tomorrow(Thursday)


Very cute, they will love them!!! I forgot about the blue bees over there!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Oh no! Poppy seeds in the bed!


Exfoliating?!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely lunch with the coven. Lots of great food and conversation.


perfect!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Hello all
> Cheri (Purlie) is home from the hospital and doing better.
> It might be awhile before she's back on line. But she says hello and wishes you all well
> Today is her and Kenny's Anniversary. We are hoping to celebrate soon.
> ...


Happy Anniversary Purly; it's good that you are home together for it. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Very nice. Do you really get blue bees :?: :shock:


Yes we do, and they are sweet little bees that have no sting. We used to have some living in our chimney, in the concrete between the bricks. If you do a search on Australian native bees, you will be able to see these bees, and a number of others.
Here is a page of photos of native Australian bees:-
https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...ved=0ahUKEwiSiO7LmL3JAhVCHaYKHZEzD9EQ_AUIBygB


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes we do, and they are sweet little bees that have no sting. We used to have some living in our chimney, in the concrete between the bricks. If you do a search on Australian native bees, you will be able to see these bees, and a number of others.
> Here is a page of photos of native Australian bees:-
> https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...ved=0ahUKEwiSiO7LmL3JAhVCHaYKHZEzD9EQ_AUIBygB


Thank you Judi, you learn something new everydsy. Xx💜


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Hello all
> Cheri (Purlie) is home from the hospital and doing better.
> It might be awhile before she's back on line. But she says hello and wishes you all well
> Today is her and Kenny's Anniversary. We are hoping to celebrate soon.
> ...


Thank you for the update on Cheri we appreciate it and send her our love!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I don't know, I don't eat cabbage in any way, shape, or form. I hadn't heard of it before seeing your post about it.


Cabbage is good for inflammation, I didn't used to like it that much until I found this out and since I can't take anti-inflammatory's I have started putting cabbage in my smoothies to get the full benefit of them


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Never had or fancied sauerkraut, but I like a nice sausage!


sauerkraut is good on sausage, hot dogs, pork chops, corned beef.....yummy!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Lisa, how you doing? I didn't know about the benefits of cabbage.&#128156;x


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> All caught up now, just thought I would post photos of the hats and bee toys that I made for the twins for their etbirthythought I would post photos of the hats and bee toys that I made for the twins for their first birthday tomorrow(Thursday)


Those are great they will love being able to hold those bee's in their little hands


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Lisa, how you doing? I didn't know about the benefits of cabbage.💜x


Sorry I got side tracked.

I am ok, I didn't either but I wanted to start making smoothies and see if it would help with the swelling in my feet and cabbage is what came up for helping! Glad I was able to provide some useful information, and you cannot taste it in the smoothies


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Have had a busy afternoon! I have made another four curtains linings for DD's MIL but I slowed myself down a bit by accidentally picking up a curtain I had already put heading tape on and putting another piece on the bottom! Oh, how I laughed - not!! Then I had a sort out of my clothes and put about 20 items on E-bay. If they don't sell within the 10 days, they can go to the charity shop but they've got to go, I just have far too much stuff!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have had a busy afternoon! I have made another four curtains linings for DD's MIL but I slowed myself down a bit by accidentally picking up a curtain I had already put heading tape on and putting another piece on the bottom! Oh, how I laughed - not!! Then I had a sort out of my clothes and put about 20 items on E-bay. If they don't sell within the 10 days, they can go to the charity shop but they've got to go, I just have far too much stuff!!!!


That sounds like a good plan....and that sounds like something I would do with the curtains......guess what I bought for myself...you will never guess......I bought a Rowenta iron......yep...I said it :roll: :shock:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Have had a busy afternoon! I have made another four curtains linings for DD's MIL but I slowed myself down a bit by accidentally picking up a curtain I had already put heading tape on and putting another piece on the bottom! Oh, how I laughed - not!! Then I had a sort out of my clothes and put about 20 items on E-bay. If they don't sell within the 10 days, they can go to the charity shop but they've got to go, I just have far too much stuff!!!!


I think I will be off to the SA soon. Have got a table at a Christmas fair in the local town on the 13th but if not much goes then I will take a pile along to them. It's being held in the local auction market. Hubby has made a note in his diary ' J to cattle market'. Do I lamp him one or just stop feeding him? :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have had a busy afternoon! I have made another four curtains linings for DD's MIL but I slowed myself down a bit by accidentally picking up a curtain I had already put heading tape on and putting another piece on the bottom! Oh, how I laughed - not!! Then I had a sort out of my clothes and put about 20 items on E-bay. If they don't sell within the 10 days, they can go to the charity shop but they've got to go, I just have far too much stuff!!!!


Oh no! I'm afraid I laughed a little while also truely sympathising with you on the additional work....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I will be off to the SA soon. Have got a table at a Christmas fair in the local town on the 13th but if not much goes then I will take a pile along to them. It's being held in the local auction market. Hubby has made a note in his diary ' J to cattle market'. Do I lamp him one or just stop feeding him? :lol:


I vote both!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> I vote both!!!!! :lol: :lol:


The second one saves me a lot of work but the first one is more satisfying perhaps you're right, both. :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That sounds like a good plan....and that sounds like something I would do with the curtains......guess what I bought for myself...you will never guess......I bought a Rowenta iron......yep...I said it :roll: :shock:


But you don't t do ironing! Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Oh no! I'm afraid I laughed a little while also truely sympathising with you on the additional work....


What she said😂😂😂😂😂💜xxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> But you don't t do ironing! Xxx


I know that is what is so shocking especially since I bought it because I need it to iron the backing piece I need to sew on the blanket for GN#2............and I don't sew either :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am going to chill and knit and watch some QVC.

Hope you all have had a wonderful day/evening/night.

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thinking of you Purly. Happy anniversary.xxxxxx
> 
> Jean, hi and thank you for letting us know about lovely Purl xxxx


And from me, too, Jean. Thank you for keeping us updated on Purly. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have had a busy afternoon! I have made another four curtains linings for DD's MIL but I slowed myself down a bit by accidentally picking up a curtain I had already put heading tape on and putting another piece on the bottom! Oh, how I laughed - not!! Then I had a sort out of my clothes and put about 20 items on E-bay. If they don't sell within the 10 days, they can go to the charity shop but they've got to go, I just have far too much stuff!!!!


Busy indeed! Wish you luck with your e-bay sales. Love your new avatar!!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I vote both!!!!! :lol: :lol:


Me, too!!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Get a bag of cat treats. Give them a little pile of treats where you want the cat to stay while you take the dog out. They'll very quickly learn to come for the shaking of the treat bag. Our 7 cats do. That's how we herd them.


That is a greattttt idea! You have saved my neck! I'm getting some tomorrow. Son goes mid day. They had a bad attack in San Bernadino, far from us but it shows how dangerous these days are. My anxiety lessened to 10/10 but now my knee hurts sooo badly. I phoned the doctor if I could still get the arthritis meds I stupidly said I didn't need last week when my ankle hurt. I'm wondering tonight if the salty green or black olives may be the cause of my pain.
I read my friend on the phone what I wrote you all about the man who was shot on my block and I mistyped i for o in shot. We laughed so hard my son came down thinking I was crying. I did have tears I was laughing so hard and 
so was she. I'm laughing now...just hits me that way.
Knitting helps when I'm stressed. I may get all my ufos done


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> All caught up now, just thought I would post photos of the hats and bee toys that I made for the twins for their etbirthythought I would post photos of the hats and bee toys that I made for the twins for their first birthday tomorrow(Thursday)


So cute. They will love them!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Now my gks are older, my DD writes clues to the whereabouts of a little treat and puts those in the Advent calendar. It's usually little Lego treats or some small chocolate thing or any little toy from the £1 shop!


I like the note plan. I used it when teaching. Each student had a name in the calendar and got a candy when the name came out. I'd like to see a gingerbread house calendar. Sounds pretty.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes we do, and they are sweet little bees that have no sting. We used to have some living in our chimney, in the concrete between the bricks. If you do a search on Australian native bees, you will be able to see these bees, and a number of others.
> Here is a page of photos of native Australian bees:-
> https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...ved=0ahUKEwiSiO7LmL3JAhVCHaYKHZEzD9EQ_AUIBygB


Very interesting. Cute little bees.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely lunch with the coven. Lots of great food and conversation.


Hi to you all! You are a cheerful lovely group. No wonder Purple enjoys your company and you hers.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> What kind of presents do you have with yours, I have yet to figure out what to put in ours mine is a gingerbread house that my mother bought for me a few years back and I really like it.


When my girls were little I used to collect little things I knew they would like like stationary bits a few chocolate bits. Highlight used to be if I didn't have enough things I would wrap up a tiny amounts t of money & they could buy a few sweets at the shop! My daughters continue the tradition with their boys.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Jeanek said:


> Hello all
> Cheri (Purlie) is home from the hospital and doing better.
> It might be awhile before she's back on line. But she says hello and wishes you all well
> Today is her and Kenny's Anniversary. We are hoping to celebrate soon.
> ...


Hope they had a great day together. Please give her my love.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning, I'm just off to my job, it's going to busy I think if it's like like week! I'm on my own as well so no knitting for me. I'm taking Mr B this morning for a while so he can have a coffee with me & carry over a loads of books. They have regular book sales to help the funds.
Last night i was taken to see a Pantomime with DD , Little O & baby. It was only a small one in a hall but was very well done, the children loved it, so did I. I now going to read what I've missed, enjoy your day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> All caught up now, just thought I would post photos of the hats and bee toys that I made for the twins for their etbirthythought I would post photos of the hats and bee toys that I made for the twins for their first birthday tomorrow(Thursday)


They look cute. I hope the twins have a wonderful birthday, where has that year gone?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> I've never made or had an Advent Calendar.


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Have had a busy afternoon! I have made another four curtains linings for DD's MIL but I slowed myself down a bit by accidentally picking up a curtain I had already put heading tape on and putting another piece on the bottom! Oh, how I laughed - not!! Then I had a sort out of my clothes and put about 20 items on E-bay. If they don't sell within the 10 days, they can go to the charity shop but they've got to go, I just have far too much stuff!!!!


Oh dear! That reminds me when I was making curtains for DD's first home. I had to shorten a pair of curtains so I chopped off the right amount then did it again to the same curtain, I convinced her that a much shorter pair was more practical, she was not impressed,


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I saw this & thought how true.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Whoops that's clever I usually have problems putting on one picture!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That sounds like a good plan....and that sounds like something I would do with the curtains......guess what I bought for myself...you will never guess......I bought a Rowenta iron......yep...I said it :roll: :shock:


Wow, do you need lessons on how to use it? :lol: :lol: :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I will be off to the SA soon. Have got a table at a Christmas fair in the local town on the 13th but if not much goes then I will take a pile along to them. It's being held in the local auction market. Hubby has made a note in his diary ' J to cattle market'. Do I lamp him one or just stop feeding him? :lol:


Haha, wish I could get over there, I love a good rummage, really miss jumble sales!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I know that is what is so shocking especially since I bought it because I need it to iron the backing piece I need to sew on the blanket for GN#2............and I don't sew either :shock: :shock: :shock:


Oh no! You really are in a bad way. Think I had better come and sit with you and we can crochet and drink wine until you recover 🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Oh no! I'm afraid I laughed a little while also truely sympathising with you on the additional work....


Thanks dear, it's a good job I have my room at the bottom of the garden, the air was a bit blue!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Whoops that's clever I usually have problems putting on one picture!


You are quite right that is all we need, plus a few balls of wool!💜x

Don't work too hard today.x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a very dozy Purple. I went to the doctors yesterday to see about my neck and hip. She sent me for xrays on both as she said my arthritis is getting worse (l told her I was too busy to have that!) Anyway it is also affecting my fm (what a surprise) Thd upshot of it all is she has put me on stronger pain killers which are making me whoozy. I have to take them continuously for a month. It says on the label NO ALCOHOL so l shall make sure l take my pills after wine and with water. If I can get myself awake enough I'm going to go to the big Sainsbury and as I'm not allowed to drive Mr P will have to come too!

Sinhing was fun last night and we attached a bunch of carols and Christmas song as we have a gig at a care home on Monday.

Hope everyone has a good day xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry I never got on kp last night. I was late getting home from DS's. Everyone seems fine up there GS2 is staying at school late and working through his dinner hour, for his mocks. He had an exam yesterday. I'm going to catch up now. I think we may go out for lunch today, its a terrible day, dull and rainy.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very dozy Purple. I went to the doctors yesterday to see about my neck and hip. She sent me for xrays on both as she said my arthritis is getting worse (l told her I was too busy to have that!) Anyway it is also affecting my fm (what a surprise) Thd upshot of it all is she has put me on stronger pain killers which are making me whoozy. I have to take them continuously for a month. It says on the label NO ALCOHOL so l shall make sure l take my pills after wine and with water. If I can get myself awake enough I'm going to go to the big Sainsbury and as I'm not allowed to drive Mr P will have to come too!
> 
> Sinhing was fun last night and we attached a bunch of carols and Christmas song as we have a gig at a care home on Monday.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day xxxx


Why not take the tablets in the evening with wine, you're sure to have a good night's sleep then. :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a damp but so far not too wet Wales. Forecast had a severe rain warning for us but maybe it's missed us. Nothing planned for the day, what you all up to? I'm knitting a few more things for the Christmas fair, have done a hat and baby jacket to add to the others and will try and get a couple more done. Have a good one, see you later. Barny


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Why not take the tablets in the evening with wine, you're sure to have a good night's sleep then. :lol:


I had my wine with dinner then took the tablet at 10 so I slept well, but 6 have just taken another tablet (doctor said twice a day) do I'm going to get yo the shops quickly before I get too dozy👍🍷🍷💜x


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am ET and 1'c (34'f) with possibility of snow this morning.
I should have been working on Stuart's Christmas socks to fix the break in the yarn, but I didn't feel like it, so I worked on the hat from the Knit Night KAL. Sometimes you just have to go with the fun project.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I had my wine with dinner then took the tablet at 10 so I slept well, but 6 have just taken another tablet (doctor said twice a day) do I'm going to get yo the shops quickly before I get too dozy👍🍷🍷💜x


I'll wait to see what you bring back when dozy shopping. I've done that and I've had to return what I bought!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I had my wine with dinner then took the tablet at 10 so I slept well, but 6 have just taken another tablet (doctor said twice a day) do I'm going to get yo the shops quickly before I get too dozy👍🍷🍷💜x


Menus at your place should be interesting next week. :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very dozy Purple. I went to the doctors yesterday to see about my neck and hip. She sent me for xrays on both as she said my arthritis is getting worse (l told her I was too busy to have that!) Anyway it is also affecting my fm (what a surprise) Thd upshot of it all is she has put me on stronger pain killers which are making me whoozy. I have to take them continuously for a month. It says on the label NO ALCOHOL so l shall make sure l take my pills after wine and with water. If I can get myself awake enough I'm going to go to the big Sainsbury and as I'm not allowed to drive Mr P will have to come too!
> 
> Sinhing was fun last night and we attached a bunch of carols and Christmas song as we have a gig at a care home on Monday.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day xxxx


I'm sorry you are in pain and whoozy from the pills. I'm hoping you can get sorted out and feel better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Whoops that's clever I usually have problems putting on one picture!


I guess it needed to be said twice for emphasis.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Very interesting. Cute little bees.


Especially with no sting.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That sounds like a good plan....and that sounds like something I would do with the curtains......guess what I bought for myself...you will never guess......I bought a Rowenta iron......yep...I said it :roll: :shock:


There's an iron and a stemer machine somewhere downstairs. I don't remember the last time that I used either.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have had a busy afternoon! I have made another four curtains linings for DD's MIL but I slowed myself down a bit by accidentally picking up a curtain I had already put heading tape on and putting another piece on the bottom! Oh, how I laughed - not!! Then I had a sort out of my clothes and put about 20 items on E-bay. If they don't sell within the 10 days, they can go to the charity shop but they've got to go, I just have far too much stuff!!!!


oops.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Sorry I got side tracked.
> 
> I am ok, I didn't either but I wanted to start making smoothies and see if it would help with the swelling in my feet and cabbage is what came up for helping! Glad I was able to provide some useful information, and you cannot taste it in the smoothies


Did not know that. I like cabbage. I'll have to try that.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes we do, and they are sweet little bees that have no sting. We used to have some living in our chimney, in the concrete between the bricks. If you do a search on Australian native bees, you will be able to see these bees, and a number of others.
> Here is a page of photos of native Australian bees:-
> https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...ved=0ahUKEwiSiO7LmL3JAhVCHaYKHZEzD9EQ_AUIBygB


We have blue orchard bees.
But I've only seen them in orchards with all the other bees and they do sting.
http://www.agf.gov.bc.ca/apiculture/factsheets/506_osmia.htm


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very dozy Purple. I went to the doctors yesterday to see about my neck and hip. She sent me for xrays on both as she said my arthritis is getting worse (l told her I was too busy to have that!) Anyway it is also affecting my fm (what a surprise) Thd upshot of it all is she has put me on stronger pain killers which are making me whoozy. I have to take them continuously for a month. It says on the label NO ALCOHOL so l shall make sure l take my pills after wine and with water. If I can get myself awake enough I'm going to go to the big Sainsbury and as I'm not allowed to drive Mr P will have to come too!
> 
> Sinhing was fun last night and we attached a bunch of carols and Christmas song as we have a gig at a care home on Monday.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day xxxx


So sorry you are having problems, you need to take it a bit easier, ha ha !! I hate taking tablets that you can't drink with, I think that's why I've stopped because I can't mix them. Don't remember when I had a drink! I shall rectify that soon as I found a bottle of gin in the cupboard the other day :thumbup: :thumbup: :
my choir are sing with another group at a huge church this weekend, in aid of the church. We are singing about 16 songs! I'm taking a stool to sit on as I can't stand for one song! I think we all be exhausted at the end of that.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> I guess it needed to be said twice for emphasis.


 :thumbup:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I know that is what is so shocking especially since I bought it because I need it to iron the backing piece I need to sew on the blanket for GN#2............and I don't sew either :shock: :shock: :shock:


I see some New Year resolutions in your future!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I like the note plan. I used it when teaching. Each student had a name in the calendar and got a candy when the name came out. I'd like to see a gingerbread house calendar. Sounds pretty.


That's what mine looks like a little wood gingerbread house so cute!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Whoops that's clever I usually have problems putting on one picture!


It was so perfect it had to be said twice!!! :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wow, do you need lessons on how to use it? :lol: :lol: :XD:


Yes I might actually need those lessons. :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oh no! You really are in a bad way. Think I had better come and sit with you and we can crochet and drink wine until you recover 🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷xxxxxxxx


Oh I like that plan, much better than the thought of ironing and sewing!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We have blue orchard bees.
> But I've only seen them in orchards with all the other bees and they do sting.
> http://www.agf.gov.bc.ca/apiculture/factsheets/506_osmia.htm


They look cute. We have several different types of bees here but I think they are all yellow and black although they yellow can go from a pale cream to dark orange. xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very dozy Purple. I went to the doctors yesterday to see about my neck and hip. She sent me for xrays on both as she said my arthritis is getting worse (l told her I was too busy to have that!) Anyway it is also affecting my fm (what a surprise) Thd upshot of it all is she has put me on stronger pain killers which are making me whoozy. I have to take them continuously for a month. It says on the label NO ALCOHOL so l shall make sure l take my pills after wine and with water. If I can get myself awake enough I'm going to go to the big Sainsbury and as I'm not allowed to drive Mr P will have to come too!
> 
> Sinhing was fun last night and we attached a bunch of carols and Christmas song as we have a gig at a care home on Monday.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day xxxx


Oh I used to love going to the nursing homes and singing when I worked at the bank! Such a great feeling!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Well we surivived the supermarket. Mr P had to take charge of the trolley as I was definitely not with it. Almost every time I took something of a shelf other stuff jumped off as well.
Have just come back from a swim which woke me up a bit but now I've sat down I don't feel like gettig up. I see my typolitis jas returned and I'm on my laptop; Bear with me girls I might be ok in a few days or not.xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Oh I used to love going to the nursing homes and singing when I worked at the bank! Such a great feeling!!


Just found out they expect us to sing for about an hour, but we will get mulled wine and mince pies afterwards. xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I see some New Year resolutions in your future!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just found out they expect us to sing for about an hour, but we will get mulled wine and mince pies afterwards. xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well we surivived the supermarket. Mr P had to take charge of the trolley as I was definitely not with it. Almost every time I took something of a shelf other stuff jumped off as well.
> Have just come back from a swim which woke me up a bit but now I've sat down I don't feel like gettig up. I see my typolitis jas returned and I'm on my laptop; Bear with me girls I might be ok in a few days or not.xxxxx


Glad you made it through the shop, I knock things off the shelf all the time they just jump right away from me.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Sorry I never got on kp last night. I was late getting home from DS's. Everyone seems fine up there GS2 is staying at school late and working through his dinner hour, for his mocks. He had an exam yesterday. I'm going to catch up now. I think we may go out for lunch today, its a terrible day, dull and rainy.


We're having exactly the same weather here. Enjoy your day.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very dozy Purple. I went to the doctors yesterday to see about my neck and hip. She sent me for xrays on both as she said my arthritis is getting worse (l told her I  was too busy to have that!) Anyway it is also affecting my fm (what a surprise) Thd upshot of it all is she has put me on stronger pain killers which are making me whoozy. I have to take them continuously for a month. It says on the label NO ALCOHOL so l shall make sure l take my pills after wine and with water. If I can get myself awake enough I'm going to go to the big Sainsbury and as I'm not allowed to drive Mr P will have to come too!
> 
> Sinhing was fun last night and we attached a bunch of carols and Christmas song as we have a gig at a care home on Monday.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day xxxx


Oh, so sorry, Purple. Sending you many warm, gentle and healing hugs!  xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Cabbage is good for inflammation, I didn't used to like it that much until I found this out and since I can't take anti-inflammatory's I have started putting cabbage in my smoothies to get the full benefit of them


Binky I have tried every tactic I know, to try to be able to eat all of the vegetables that I cannot eat, but my problem is not only the taste of the offending items; but is a problem with the texture of those vegetables. Food isnt the only area that this phenomenon affects, unfortunately it also affects my ability to touch certain fabrics. When I have contact of anything that affects me in this way, I feel physically ill to the point of vomiting, and the sensation also makes my skin crawl.

I finally stopped torturing myself, and stopped trying to force myself to try and tolerate the foods that make me feel so ill; so now I only eat, and touch, the things that don't make me feel sick. I am on the high end of the Autistic Spectrum, and texture problems are a part of that, and apparently ADD also


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> sauerkraut is good on sausage, hot dogs, pork chops, corned beef.....yummy!


I tried sauerkraut once, and as far as my tastebuds were concerned, it was disastrous, and I have never tried to eat it again!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Those are great they will love being able to hold those bee's in their little hands


Well those two gorgeous little tearaways got their birthday present yesterday, and they played with their bees for quite a while. Instead of wrapping the items, I held the bees close to the babies, and let them choose the bee that they wanted, and it went perfectly. They each have their individual taste, and I think Arya chose the honey bee, as Brooklyn was reaching for the native bee, and the hats will fit them perfectly, when our cold weather returns.

They are getting more stable while they are standing now, and are starting to walk more often now, but whenever they do crawl, they are just so quick, that they can be out of sight, before it has registered that the pair of them are on the move.

I will try to get a photo of them, with their hats on, and holding their bee, the next time I see them, if it isn't too hot.😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That sounds like a good plan....and that sounds like something I would do with the curtains......guess what I bought for myself...you will never guess......I bought a Rowenta iron......yep...I said it :roll: :shock:


What does a Rowenta iron look like? I haven't heard of that brand!

Don't worry, I looked it up 😮😉


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I know that is what is so shocking especially since I bought it because I need it to iron the backing piece I need to sew on the blanket for GN#2............and I don't sew either :shock: :shock: :shock:


😀😁😂😃😄😅😆


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, so sorry, Purple. Sending you many warm, gentle and healing hugs!  xxxooo


Thank you Pam, xxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Whoops that's clever I usually have problems putting on one picture!


You did well, or is it just that we all have double vision now! 😮😮😉


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, it's a good job I have my room at the bottom of the garden, the air was a bit blue!!


Noooo ........ I can't imagine anything that would cause that, coming out of your mouth - butter wouldn't melt in yours hahahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very dozy Purple. I went to the doctors yesterday to see about my neck and hip. She sent me for xrays on both as she said my arthritis is getting worse (l told her I was too busy to have that!) Anyway it is also affecting my fm (what a surprise) Thd upshot of it all is she has put me on stronger pain killers which are making me whoozy. I have to take them continuously for a month. It says on the label NO ALCOHOL so l shall make sure l take my pills after wine and with water. If I can get myself awake enough I'm going to go to the big Sainsbury and as I'm not allowed to drive Mr P will have to come too!
> 
> Sinhing was fun last night and we attached a bunch of carols and Christmas song as we have a gig at a care home on Monday.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day xxxx


As you get accustomed to the new medication, life might be a tad more crazy for you, than it usually is ......... 😮😮😮


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> They look cute. I hope the twins have a wonderful birthday, where has that year gone?


Thanks, and it really doesn't seem like a year has gone by, but it must have, because they are finally beginning to catch up with the all single babies, who were born around the same time as them. 😮😮 I was fully expecting them to take a lot longer to catch up with their peers, but it seems that they will be just as tall as their big sisters.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'll wait to see what you bring back when dozy shopping. I've done that and I've had to return what I bought!


Hahahaha ....... I wish I could have been there to watch you do dozy shopping ........ hahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Especially with no sting.


See, for all of the naysayers, who think our creatures are extremely dangerous, we do have some cute little non-dangerous creatures; one only needs to know where to find them. 😮😮😁😁


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We have blue orchard bees.
> But I've only seen them in orchards with all the other bees and they do sting.
> http://www.agf.gov.bc.ca/apiculture/factsheets/506_osmia.htm


That is very interesting, I love reading about the habits of the different species of bees, and their habitats.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> They look cute. We have several different types of bees here but I think they are all yellow and black although they yellow can go from a pale cream to dark orange. xxx


Just did a search for info on bees native to the British Isles, and apparently there are quite a few species of bees that have become extinct since the not so distant past. I might have to do a more indepth search when I have more time.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I am up to speed with everything around the world, and I am now going to have a shower, and get ready for our trip to Adelaide, for my 2 appointments with the Pain Clinic, and also to see my new great niece, and my 2 girls. It is going to be a very long day.

I hope that eceryone has a restful sleep, and that the weather isn't becoming too cold, too quickly xxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well those two gorgeous little tearaways got their birthday present yesterday, and they played with their bees for quite a while. Instead of wrapping the items, I held the bees close to the babies, and let them choose the bee that they wanted, and it went perfectly. They each have their individual taste, and I think Arya chose the honey bee, as Brooklyn was reaching for the native bee, and the hats will fit them perfectly, when our cold weather returns.
> 
> They are getting more stable while they are standing now, and are starting to walk more often now, but whenever they do crawl, they are just so quick, that they can be out of sight, before it has registered that the pair of them are on the move.
> 
> I will try to get a photo of them, with their hats on, and holding their bee, the next time I see them, if it isn't too hot.😊


Happy birthday to the dynamic duo. That is the quickest year ever.

DH and I went out to lunch today and had braised steak in a red wine. It wa gorgeous along with dumplings. Then it was followed with chocolate brownines and ice cream. I had a couple of spoons of icecream then gave it to DH because it makes my tum poorly. We then went looking at sofas and chairs. Weve seen one we like so we know where it is. My settee at the moment is more holy than righteous. I found a nice comfy chair for me. it has the choice of 6 positions, I think I'm going to have it. DH wont buy the first ones he sees. If it was up to me then I wouldnt look any further.

I also think I've finished Christmas shopping. I may wrap up this weekend then I'm done....apart from finding some cash to give them.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very dozy Purple. I went to the doctors yesterday to see about my neck and hip. She sent me for xrays on both as she said my arthritis is getting worse (l told her I was too busy to have that!) Anyway it is also affecting my fm (what a surprise) Thd upshot of it all is she has put me on stronger pain killers which are making me whoozy. I have to take them continuously for a month. It says on the label NO ALCOHOL so l shall make sure l take my pills after wine and with water. If I can get myself awake enough I'm going to go to the big Sainsbury and as I'm not allowed to drive Mr P will have to come too!
> 
> Sinhing was fun last night and we attached a bunch of carols and Christmas song as we have a gig at a care home on Monday.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day xxxx


Hope the wooziness doesn't last too long.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks, and it really doesn't seem like a year has gone by, but it must have, because they are finally beginning to catch up with the all single babies, who were born around the same time as them. 😮😮 I was fully expecting them to take a lot longer to catch up with their peers, but it seems that they will be just as tall as their big sisters.


Happy birthday to the wee ones. How time flies...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Happy birthday to the dynamic duo. That is the quickest year ever.
> 
> DH and I went out to lunch today and had braised steak in a red wine. It wa gorgeous along with dumplings. Then it was followed with chocolate brownines and ice cream. I had a couple of spoons of icecream then gave it to DH because it makes my tum poorly. We then went looking at sofas and chairs. Weve seen one we like so we know where it is. My settee at the moment is more holy than righteous. I found a nice comfy chair for me. it has the choice of 6 positions, I think I'm going to have it. DH wont buy the first ones he sees. If it was up to me then I wouldnt look any further.
> 
> I also think I've finished Christmas shopping. I may wrap up this weekend then I'm done....apart from finding some cash to give them.


Well done on the Christmas shopping front. I've only done a small amount so far and that has been done on line!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Happy birthday to the dynamic duo. That is the quickest year ever.
> 
> DH and I went out to lunch today and had braised steak in a red wine. It wa gorgeous along with dumplings. Then it was followed with chocolate brownines and ice cream. I had a couple of spoons of icecream then gave it to DH because it makes my tum poorly. We then went looking at sofas and chairs. Weve seen one we like so we know where it is. My settee at the moment is more holy than righteous. I found a nice comfy chair for me. it has the choice of 6 positions, I think I'm going to have it. DH wont buy the first ones he sees. If it was up to me then I wouldnt look any further.
> 
> I also think I've finished Christmas shopping. I may wrap up this weekend then I'm done....apart from finding some cash to give them.


That is pretty good, I thought I was almost done but I still have 12 more gifts to get aaaaaa...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Well done on the Christmas shopping front. I've only done a small amount so far and that has been done on line!


That is mostly how I do my shopping these days I just can't seem to ever find what a want in an actual store (I did shop for DH in a store and had to return both items)!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am off to go get the makings for dinner which I think will either be hamburgers today or sandwiches.

Have a wonderful rest of your day/evening/night.

Love and Hugs 
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Happy birthday to the wee ones. How time flies...


And from me, too, Judi! This past year has gone by amazingly fast.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> As you get accustomed to the new medication, life might be a tad more crazy for you, than it usually is ......... 😮😮😮


Yippee!!!!!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Just found out they expect us to sing for about an hour, but we will get mulled wine and mince pies afterwards. xxx


It's more than we usually get! After our concert on Saturday I think we will all need a large drink of something!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Just found out they expect us to sing for about an hour, but we will get mulled wine and mince pies afterwards. xxx


It's more than we usually get! After our concert on Saturday I think we will all need a large drink of something!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Happy birthday to the wee ones. How time flies...


What she said. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It's more than we usually get! After our concert on Saturday I think we will all need a large drink of something!


It's thirsty work this singing lark. xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> You did well, or is it just that we all have double vision now! 😮😮😉


He he😃


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I've just spoken to my DD & my little GS A has asked for a swimming dinosaur? DH thought the said a slimming dinosaur! I think that might be easier than I swimming one. I'm off to search the Internet ! Night night xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I've just spoken to my DD & my little GS A has asked for a swimming dinosaur? DH thought the said a slimming dinosaur! I think that might be easier than I swimming one. I'm off to search the Internet ! Night night xxx


That was good for a chuckle!!!  I hope you find what he wants. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey although it feels a bit colder out there. Sewing Group here this morning. 

Happy Friday everyone. Catch you later. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey although it feels a bit colder out there. Sewing Group here this morning.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. Catch you later. xxx


Ditto from a wet Wales, shopping today so won't be back 'til this afternoon, at least I get taken out for dinner on shopping day. Nothing posh just the cafe at Morrisons but at least I don't have to cook. See you all later. Barny


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Its windy but dry today. Ive got nothing planned. may just stay in!!!!!!Watch this space.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very dozy Purple. I went to the doctors yesterday to see about my neck and hip. She sent me for xrays on both as she said my arthritis is getting worse (l told her I was too busy to have that!) Anyway it is also affecting my fm (what a surprise) Thd upshot of it all is she has put me on stronger pain killers which are making me whoozy. I have to take them continuously for a month. It says on the label NO ALCOHOL so l shall make sure l take my pills after wine and with water. If I can get myself awake enough I'm going to go to the big Sainsbury and as I'm not allowed to drive Mr P will have to come too!
> 
> Sinhing was fun last night and we attached a bunch of carols and Christmas song as we have a gig at a care home on Monday.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day xxxx


Oh Sweetie, so sorry to hear that, you were so brave last week in York! Sincerely hope you can still fit in the wine and your activities are not too curtailed, gentle healing hugs and I am here and will come over if you need me! xxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am ET and 5'c (41'f). No precipitation in sight. And the weekend is going to be warm (10'C) What month is this?
I slept through my alarm and I'm rushing to catch up now. My lunch box is packed. I couldn't find any socks. And I'll eat breakfast at work.
Happy Friday


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Sorry I never got on kp last night. I was late getting home from DS's. Everyone seems fine up there GS2 is staying at school late and working through his dinner hour, for his mocks. He had an exam yesterday. I'm going to catch up now. I think we may go out for lunch today, its a terrible day, dull and rainy.


I didn't get on either as the train Jill and I were on coming home from London got one of it's doors stuck open and so we all got off and waited for the next train, which didn't come. Hundreds of us trooped over the bridge to get on another train and then that didn't go either!! In the end, we shared a cab home with three young lads who were all stonemasons working on the British Museum! Only got home two hours late!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey although it feels a bit colder out there. Sewing Group here this morning.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. Catch you later. xxx


Have fun with the sewing group.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I didn't get on either as the train Jill and I were on coming home from London got one of it's doors stuck open and so we all got off and waited for the next train, which didn't come. Hundreds of us trooped over the bridge to get on another train and then that didn't go either!! In the end, we shared a cab home with three young lads who were all stonemasons working on the British Museum! Only got home two hours late!!


That would make for interesting conversation in the cab.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp but so far not too wet Wales. Forecast had a severe rain warning for us but maybe it's missed us. Nothing planned for the day, what you all up to? I'm knitting a few more things for the Christmas fair, have done a hat and baby jacket to add to the others and will try and get a couple more done. Have a good one, see you later. Barny


I should post you all my scarves and cowls to sell cos they sure ain't doing much on E-bay! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am ET and 1'c (34'f) with possibility of snow this morning.
> I should have been working on Stuart's Christmas socks to fix the break in the yarn, but I didn't feel like it, so I worked on the hat from the Knit Night KAL. Sometimes you just have to go with the fun project.


Yes, that's always the temptation, like skipping dinner and going straight to dessert!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I've just spoken to my DD & my little GS A has asked for a swimming dinosaur? DH thought the said a slimming dinosaur! I think that might be easier than I swimming one. I'm off to search the Internet ! Night night xxx


I've seen swimming dolphin toys for the bathtub but I haven't seen any swimming dinosaurs. Good luck in your search.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> So sorry you are having problems, you need to take it a bit easier, ha ha !! I hate taking tablets that you can't drink with, I think that's why I've stopped because I can't mix them. Don't remember when I had a drink! I shall rectify that soon as I found a bottle of gin in the cupboard the other day :thumbup: :thumbup: :
> my choir are sing with another group at a huge church this weekend, in aid of the church. We are singing about 16 songs! I'm taking a stool to sit on as I can't stand for one song! I think we all be exhausted at the end of that.


The stool sounds like a good idea and although 16 songs is a lot, maybe the exhilaration will cancel out the exhaustion!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That is mostly how I do my shopping these days I just can't seem to ever find what a want in an actual store (I did shop for DH in a store and had to return both items)!


I'm going in with mum to buy each other 1/2 of the new dishwasher. DD wants a new backup HD which I will get during Boxing Day sales. Stuarts socks are almost done. I just have to get food for the holidays and the family gift.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well we surivived the supermarket. Mr P had to take charge of the trolley as I was definitely not with it. Almost every time I took something of a shelf other stuff jumped off as well.
> Have just come back from a swim which woke me up a bit but now I've sat down I don't feel like gettig up. I see my typolitis jas returned and I'm on my laptop; Bear with me girls I might be ok in a few days or not.xxxxx


You will be just fine, especially with all of us here willing you on girl!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Noooo ........ I can't imagine anything that would cause that, coming out of your mouth - butter wouldn't melt in yours hahahahaha


I surprise myself sometimes and have no idea how I know some of those words!!   :shock: :twisted:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now, go to work and get some breakfast. I just had to chase a skunk off the porch so the outside kitties could get a bite to eat.
Have a good Frdiay everyone.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Just did a search for info on bees native to the British Isles, and apparently there are quite a few species of bees that have become extinct since the not so distant past. I might have to do a more indepth search when I have more time.


There are some campaigns going to look after the bees and make our gardens happy places for them, as, of course, without them we will all eventually starve!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am up to speed with everything around the world, and I am now going to have a shower, and get ready for our trip to Adelaide, for my 2 appointments with the Pain Clinic, and also to see my new great niece, and my 2 girls. It is going to be a very long day.
> 
> I hope that eceryone has a restful sleep, and that the weather isn't becoming too cold, too quickly xxxxxx


Hope it went well Judi and that the appointments were useful to you!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too, Judi! This past year has gone by amazingly fast.


...and from me also Judi, they'll be teenagers before you know it!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Ditto from a wet Wales, shopping today so won't be back 'til this afternoon, at least I get taken out for dinner on shopping day. Nothing posh just the cafe at Morrisons but at least I don't have to cook. See you all later. Barny


I like the cafe at Morrisons, very good food and good value, enjoy!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey although it feels a bit colder out there. Sewing Group here this morning.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. Catch you later. xxx


Hope you are feeling better today, don't do too much!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Ditto from a wet Wales, shopping today so won't be back 'til this afternoon, at least I get taken out for dinner on shopping day. Nothing posh just the cafe at Morrisons but at least I don't have to cook. See you all later. Barny


Sounds good to me! I think that's where I might end for lunch today too! We're off to to the charity shop finally getting rid of a lot of DD's stuff which seems to have left here!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am ET and 5'c (41'f). No precipitation in sight. And the weekend is going to be warm (10'C) What month is this?
> I slept through my alarm and I'm rushing to catch up now. My lunch box is packed. I couldn't find any socks. And I'll eat breakfast at work.
> Happy Friday


I think the world's weather has gone mad this year. I was so warm yesterday. Hope you have a good day & found some socks


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> I've seen swimming dolphin toys for the bathtub but I haven't seen any swimming dinosaurs. Good luck in your search.


I did find a swimming dinosaur on an American web site but I'm not going that mad. I shall get him any one & just pretend, he's only 4 & just getting into dinosaurs he won't know, I hope. We have bought him some special sand like what we bought for his birthday. He loves sand & they live in a tiny place with no garden. This sand is so clever it just seems to mould itself. We were there the other day & he was having so much fun. Good news this sand doesn't go everywhere!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I like the cafe at Morrisons, very good food and good value, enjoy!!


We are classy birds!! I just told Barny that's where I'm sure to end up today! Hope you are ok?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Caught up, hope you all have a good day. Love to you all


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> We are classy birds!! I just told Barny that's where I'm sure to end up today! Hope you are ok?


I'm fine thanks love, hope to finish these p**y curtains today but will still have the hems to do when they are hung! Must have a word with my SIL about volunteering me beyond my capabilities!! :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I should post you all my scarves and cowls to sell cos they sure ain't doing much on E-bay! x


They're not doing too well at the fairs either, will see how they go Sunday week if not will get in touch with the Salvation Army to see if they want them.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> They're not doing too well at the fairs either, will see how they go Sunday week if not will get in touch with the Salvation Army to see if they want them.


at least they will appreciate them, but it seems sad not to make a bit of money back for more wool!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It has been a pleasant day her, and now the west is turning pink so it looks good for tomorrow for a few Christmas Fairs.

We have just been given tickets for the Royal Marines Band concert here tonight. I'll enjoy that.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> at least they will appreciate them, but it seems sad not to make a bit of money back for more wool!


That's all I wanted! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It has been a pleasant day her, and now the west is turning pink so it looks good for tomorrow for a few Christmas Fairs.
> 
> We have just been given tickets for the Royal Marines Band concert here tonight. I'll enjoy that.


Oh lovely!! I have a vivid memory of being woken at 8 am one morning in Falmouth by the band and when I looked out the window, they were playing Anchors Away from the deck of the Royal Yacht Brittania and HM and Prince Phil were waving to everyone, including us as they left the harbour, awesome!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Well sewing didn't happen this morning so l went shopping and got a few more Christmas bits and bobs and z white cami top to wear under my white top on Monday so l look respectable.
l have made Mr P a lemon drizzle cake and my Christmas cake is in the oven, a bit late this year, but never mind. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> The stool sounds like a good idea and although 16 songs is a lot, maybe the exhilaration will cancel out the exhaustion!!


That's what I'm thinking, I am really looking forward to it though, I have my stool to take!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I'm fine thanks love, hope to finish these p**y curtains today but will still have the hems to do when they are hung! Must have a word with my SIL about volunteering me beyond my capabilities!! :lol:


You just need to learn to say NO. Easier said than done, but please don't say no to me when I ask for more numbers!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You just need to learn to say NO. Easier said than done, but please don't say no to me when I ask for more numbers!


Well l rang her and said l had a load of voile to make into curtains and she told me where l could put it!!! :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope you are feeling better today, don't do too much!


Just making cakes xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey although it feels a bit colder out there. Sewing Group here this morning.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. Catch you later. xxx


We've warmed up a lot this week and it was dry this morning so I was able to get my walk in. Yay!!! Going to do some errands today while it's not raining as we are expecting a fairly wet and rainy next few days. Then I'll get some knitting done. Have caught up with most of my chores, so won't feel a bit guilty about my knitting time.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Ditto from a wet Wales, shopping today so won't be back 'til this afternoon, at least I get taken out for dinner on shopping day. Nothing posh just the cafe at Morrisons but at least I don't have to cook. See you all later. Barny


As you said, at least you don't have to cook!  Enjoy your day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I didn't get on either as the train Jill and I were on coming home from London got one of it's doors stuck open and so we all got off and waited for the next train, which didn't come. Hundreds of us trooped over the bridge to get on another train and then that didn't go either!! In the end, we shared a cab home with three young lads who were all stonemasons working on the British Museum! Only got home two hours late!!


Well, that does not sound like any fun at all! I bet you were wiped out after all that bother getting home.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Well l rang her and said l had a load of voile to make into curtains and she told me where l could put it!!! :shock: :lol: :lol:


😁😁😁😁😁😁


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now, go to work and get some breakfast. I just had to chase a skunk off the porch so the outside kitties could get a bite to eat.
> Have a good Frdiay everyone.


And you live to tell the tale...it didn't spray you?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well l rang her and said l had a load of voile to make into curtains and she told me where l could put it!!! :shock: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

It is very chilly here today it is only 37F and bbrrr....I am off to go and pick up a gift for my sister for Christmas (my youngest sister not Linky...I already have hers) 

Hope you all are having a wonderful day/evening/night wherever you are at in it!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening girls. Ive been tired today but we still went out for coffee and a toastie. I bouhht a poinesetta. Ive been playing a game on my JL advrnt calendar. I'm thoroughly enjoying myself with it.

DH went and cut 1 of the sprout plants down, so it looks like tomorrow could be a blanching day for them. I love sprouts, but theres only me.

Barny I had a giggle when you said you go to morrisons for your lunch. I dont shop at morrisons now except for some sugar free wertghers original. It seems to be the only shop that sells them. We we go its a Wednesday and we have something to eat in the cafe....They arent bad at all are they? Good value for money. I think a cup of tea is only $1


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

ive just had some news that our leader at the over 60's husband has died yesterday, Its strange really because they havent talked to each other in years for all they lived together!!! It looks like we mightnt get to the over 60's next week!!!!(or maybe we will)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

My cakes sre done and the kitchen smells lovely. Had my dinner with a glass of wine and now stuffing my face with butterscotch ice cream.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

The wind is howning outside. We are supposed to be having storm desmond....I thought it had to be girls names.....what do I know, or care,,,,


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The wind is howning outside. We are supposed to be having storm desmond....I thought it had to be girls names.....what do I know, or care,,,,


Nice talking to you earlier. Stay in the warm and knit xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> That's all I wanted! xxx


Me too. Don't make much profit on anything I sell.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Well sewing didn't happen this morning so l went shopping and got a few more Christmas bits and bobs and z white cami top to wear under my white top on Monday so l look respectable.
> l have made Mr P a lemon drizzle cake and my Christmas cake is in the oven, a bit late this year, but never mind. Xx


Busy morning in the kitchen!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Ive been tired today but we still went out for coffee and a toastie. I bouhht a poinesetta. Ive been playing a game on my JL advrnt calendar. I'm thoroughly enjoying myself with it.
> 
> DH went and cut 1 of the sprout plants down, so it looks like tomorrow could be a blanching day for them. I love sprouts, but theres only me.
> 
> Barny I had a giggle when you said you go to morrisons for your lunch. I dont shop at morrisons now except for some sugar free wertghers original. It seems to be the only shop that sells them. We we go its a Wednesday and we have something to eat in the cafe....They arent bad at all are they? Good value for money. I think a cup of tea is only $1


Well I hope everyone enjoyed their dinners in Morrisons seems we're doing a good job in advertising their cafe.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I should post you all my scarves and cowls to sell cos they sure ain't doing much on E-bay! x


I have tried selling things on Ebay, and I think it is a very hit and miss thing - also, there are so many people posting similar items, for sale.
I hope you get some, if not all, of your items sold xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I surprise myself sometimes and have no idea how I know some of those words!!   :shock: :twisted:


I agree, it is a massive surprise for me, when some of those words jump out of mouth 😮😮😲😲


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I hope everyone enjoyed their dinners in Morrisons seems we're doing a good job in advertising their cafe.


I do, too!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hope it went well Judi and that the appointments were useful to you!!


I was referred to the pain clinic when I was still on Opioid drugs, and still under the care of a psychiatrist. By the time my appointments came around, the psychiatrist and I had decided that I had gone as far as I could in my treatment with him, and my medications are now completely non-opioid. So the doctor and psychologist decided that I was pretty much up to speed, as far as alternative treatments are concerned, and there was nothing else that they could suggest. So I am doing ok, with just me and my doc, and my assorted strategies.😊😄


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ...and from me also Judi, they'll be teenagers before you know it!!


Yep, they will be teaming up against their big sisters soon, or it will be Miss M and Miss A, being tormented by Miss J and Miss B. 😁😂😅😀😁😅😮😮


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You just need to learn to say NO. Easier said than done, but please don't say no to me when I ask for more numbers!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The wind is howning outside. We are supposed to be having storm desmond....I thought it had to be girls names.....what do I know, or care,,,,


I believe they alternate boys names with girls'!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have tried selling things on Ebay, and I think it is a very hit and miss thing - also, there are so many people posting similar items, for sale.
> I hope you get some, if not all, of your items sold xx


Thanks love, I couldn't run my own business, I'd have a nervous breakdown worrying that no-one would buy anything and I'd go bankrupt!! :shock: :shock: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I was referred to the pain clinic when I was still on Opioid drugs, and still under the care of a psychiatrist. By the time my appointments came around, the psychiatrist and I had decided that I had gone as far as I could in my treatment with him, and my medications are now completely non-opioid. So the doctor and psychologist decided that I was pretty much up to speed, as far as alternative treatments are concerned, and there was nothing else that they could suggest. So I am doing ok, with just me and my doc, and my assorted strategies.😊😄


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all! Had the loveliest time last night at my Zumba friend's house for dinner, we had beautiful roast lamb, roasted root veggies and the best roast potatoes I have ever had, cooked in goose fat, of course! There were three different desserts, lots of wine and we had a good old sing song, as far as any of us could remember the words!!! Didn't get home until 1.30 am so having an easy start to the day!! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Its gale force winds here today. Ive had an extra lie in. I'm going to blanch some sprouts later. I could go back to be for more sleep. I never get enough.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Ive been tired today but we still went out for coffee and a toastie. I bouhht a poinesetta. Ive been playing a game on my JL advrnt calendar. I'm thoroughly enjoying myself with it.
> 
> DH went and cut 1 of the sprout plants down, so it looks like tomorrow could be a blanching day for them. I love sprouts, but theres only me.
> 
> Barny I had a giggle when you said you go to morrisons for your lunch. I dont shop at morrisons now except for some sugar free wertghers original. It seems to be the only shop that sells them. We we go its a Wednesday and we have something to eat in the cafe....They arent bad at all are they? Good value for money. I think a cup of tea is only $1


My DH bought me two poinsettas at Morrisons - reduced to 9p each!
He is enjoying himself ATM because he loves sprouts. I hate them.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> My DH bought me two poinsettas at Morrisons - reduced to 9p each!
> He is enjoying himself ATM because he loves sprouts. I hate them.


I'm with you on the sprouts. I'm sending Mr P up to Susan cos he loves them. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

We heard yesterday that a friend from down our road died. He has not looked well for some time, but we think he may have had a heart attack. 
Very sad.
It's dull here now, but looks as if it may brighten up.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from windy Surrey. I've had a long lie in browsing Pinterest, it's very addictive but I have found some lovely needle felt ideas.

DD rang last night and wants me to go into town to get her a Christmas jumper, I was hoping not to have to shop today. Oh well the walk will do me good. Going to make soe cranberry and port sauce today and then possible play with some needle felting.

Hope everyone has a good week end. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from windy Surrey. I've had a long lie in browsing Pinterest, it's very addictive but I have found some lovely needle felt ideas.
> 
> DD rang last night and wants me to go into town to get her a Christmas jumper, I was hoping not to have to shop today. Oh well the walk will do me good. Going to make soe cranberry and port sauce today and then possible play with some needle felting.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week end. xx


Aren't you good, making your own cranberry sauce. Maybe I should try it. (making some, that is!)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Aren't you good, making your own cranberry sauce. Maybe I should try it. (making some, that is!)


It's really easy, put the berries into a pan with the juice of an orange, wait til the berries pop. Add sugar to taste and a slug of port. I freeze mine.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

ps I also make my own Christmas puds as I use papaya, pineapple, mixed peel, apricots and cherries instead of the usual fruit.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> I was referred to the pain clinic when I was still on Opioid drugs, and still under the care of a psychiatrist. By the time my appointments came around, the psychiatrist and I had decided that I had gone as far as I could in my treatment with him, and my medications are now completely non-opioid. So the doctor and psychologist decided that I was pretty much up to speed, as far as alternative treatments are concerned, and there was nothing else that they could suggest. So I am doing ok, with just me and my doc, and my assorted strategies.😊😄


Sounds as though you are doing pretty well. :thumbup:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Its gale force winds here today. Ive had an extra lie in. I'm going to blanch some sprouts later. I could go back to be for more sleep. I never get enough.


The wind is howling here as well, it has been most of the night. The greenhouse panes have gone walkabout again and keep hearing horrendous noises from the roof but only a few slates off so far. Might have to update the number later, it is really vicious here today. I don't intend putting my nose outside today and will try and finish my next baby jacket. Bought the buttons yesterday so will have a button sewing session when I've finished. Dinner is ready to be cooked, a bit of a mixed meal today, a couple of lobster tails, a small piece of cod each, baby pots, mushrooms and tomatoes for himself. Then settle down in front of the fire with knitting and watch the snooker. Hope you all keep your roofs on. Barny


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Getting ready for Christmas...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> The wind is howling here as well, it has been most of the night. The greenhouse panes have gone walkabout again and keep hearing horrendous noises from the roof but only a few slates off so far. Might have to update the number later, it is really vicious here today. I don't intend putting my nose outside today and will try and finish my next baby jacket. Bought the buttons yesterday so will have a button sewing session when I've finished. Dinner is ready to be cooked, a bit of a mixed meal today, a couple of lobster tails, a small piece of cod each, baby pots, mushrooms and tomatoes for himself. Then settle down in front of the fire with knitting and watch the snooker. Hope you all keep your roofs on. Barny


Can I come to dinner, that's right up my street. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm with you on the sprouts. I'm sending Mr P up to Susan cos he loves them. xx


Neither of us like sprouts, wouldn't want to pollute my pans with them. :lol: Were any of you forced to eat them when you were kids. I was, I mashed them up with some potato, held my nose and swallowed. :thumbdown:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Getting ready for Christmas...


I see the bottle is close to hand over your left shoulder. :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Can I come to dinner, that's right up my street. xxx


If you can get here in half an hour. :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I see the bottle is close to hand over your left shoulder. :lol:


That's my medicine :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> If you can get here in half an hour. :lol:


I could do but someone has confiscated my roller skates. :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to fight my way round Primark. Catch you later. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Neither of us like sprouts, wouldn't want to pollute my pans with them. :lol: Were any of you forced to eat them when you were kids. I was, I mashed them up with some potato, held my nose and swallowed. :thumbdown:


I love sprouts, but out of five of us there's only two of us who like them, so I stand and count how many I want into a bag!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

About to go and get the last bits of present shopping I need that I can't get online.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Back from the shops which weren't too busy at all. Saw a really nice tasteful Christmas jumper so I bought my daughter a really tacky one that plays Jungle Bells instead. That'll teach her to ask me to go shopping for her :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Had the idea of embroidering some Christmas cards this afternoon and these are the result. I made three more but sealed them into envelopes before I thought to take pics.
Also is a picture I took in London on Friday with Jill,a lovely mix of old and new London!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> My DH bought me two poinsettas at Morrisons - reduced to 9p each!
> He is enjoying himself ATM because he loves sprouts. I hate them.


I love sprout too & I love poinsettias too :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> The wind is howling here as well, it has been most of the night. The greenhouse panes have gone walkabout again and keep hearing horrendous noises from the roof but only a few slates off so far. Might have to update the number later, it is really vicious here today. I don't intend putting my nose outside today and will try and finish my next baby jacket. Bought the buttons yesterday so will have a button sewing session when I've finished. Dinner is ready to be cooked, a bit of a mixed meal today, a couple of lobster tails, a small piece of cod each, baby pots, mushrooms and tomatoes for himself. Then settle down in front of the fire with knitting and watch the snooker. Hope you all keep your roofs on. Barny


Your dinner sounds very scrum my to me, love fish of any kind.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Getting ready for Christmas...


 :Suits you deer : :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I love sprout too & I love poinsettias too :thumbup:


Do they taste a bit like sprouts?! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> :Suits you deer : :thumbup: :thumbup:


Groan :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> I love sprouts, but out of five of us there's only two of us who like them, so I stand and count how many I want into a bag!


That's what I do, luckily my DD loves them so have them at Christmas. When she was a little girl she would happily eat a whole bowlful. My DH used to say I was cruel letting her eat them, he hates them!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Had the idea of embroidering some Christmas cards this afternoon and these are the result. I made three more but sealed them into envelopes before I thought to take pics.
> Also is a picture I took in London on Friday with Jill,a lovely mix of old and new London!


Your cards look so pretty & your photo of good old London Town certainly shows how it's changing.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Do they taste a bit like sprouts?! :XD: :XD: :XD:


Ha ha very funny! You're on the ball today, are you still busy or nursing a hangover?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm off to get myself dressed for my Rock Choir concert, had my haircut the other day & it's so short I hope it looks ok when I have washed it. hope you allhVe a good evening.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Ha ha very funny! You're on the ball today, are you still busy or nursing a hangover?


No hangover and I'm as surprised as you! Drank lots of water though, I think that helped! Not very hungry today though, ate enough for a week last night!! :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'm off to get myself dressed for my Rock Choir concert, had my haircut the other day & it's so short I hope it looks ok when I have washed it. hope you allhVe a good evening.


You too, hope the concert is good fun!! xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> :Suits you deer : :thumbup: :thumbup:


G R O A N ! !


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had the idea of embroidering some Christmas cards this afternoon and these are the result. I made three more but sealed them into envelopes before I thought to take pics.
> Also is a picture I took in London on Friday with Jill,a lovely mix of old and new London!


Beautiful cards. You are clever xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Groan :roll: :roll: :roll:


That's what l said! Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'm off to get myself dressed for my Rock Choir concert, had my haircut the other day & it's so short I hope it looks ok when I have washed it. hope you allhVe a good evening.


Enjoy yourself xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive watched the snooker all afternoon and knitted. I'm not watching it tonight as well. My sprouts are blanced and freezing, apart from that, nothings happened. I may just go and have a nicer bath.Hope you've all had a terrific day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Getting ready for Christmas...


silly girl :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Beautiful cards. You are clever xxx


Thank you but no dear, I have a clever sewing machine!! xxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you but no dear, I have a clever sewing machine!! xxxx


You have clever mad skills too !! They are just beautiful


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> You have clever mad skills too !! They are just beautiful


xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just found this on Facebook and it made me laugh so I'm passing it on!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just found this on Facebook and it made me laugh so I'm passing it on!! xxxxxxxx


Bahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Your dinner sounds very scrum my to me, love fish of any kind.


It was rather, now to get things together plus the recipe for tomorrow, am in experimenting mood at the moment so am trying pheasants breasts in cider tomorrow, hope it works out or it will be beans on toast and, as it's Sunday, a fried egg on top. :lol:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> xxxxxxxxxxxx


I got the hugs to go with your X's  
XOXOXOXOX

How is everyone ? Did i miss anything super important ? I popped in and lurked trying to catch up the other day , but had a sugared up sweet pea bouncing off my walls LOL

sooooo , i dont know nothin ! LOL


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Had the idea of embroidering some Christmas cards this afternoon and these are the result. I made three more but sealed them into envelopes before I thought to take pics.
> Also is a picture I took in London on Friday with Jill,a lovely mix of old and new London!


Love your cards, they are beautiful. :lol:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It was rather, now to get things together plus the recipe for tomorrow, am in experimenting mood at the moment so am trying pheasants breasts in cider tomorrow, hope it works out or it will be beans on toast and, as it's Sunday, a fried egg on top. :lol:


yummy  bet it tastes like chicken LOL , just kidding , maybe ... i dont know , i think everything tastes like chicken ... some say that people taste like chicken .

DD1 went through a weird phase in her teens , she told me she was curious to know what a people taste like and since i have a huge bum she was just gonna steal a bit of my cheeky .......... she wasn't serious of course , just silly.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Love your cards, they are beautiful. :lol:


She makes beautiful stuff with that machine of hers , dont let her tell you any different .. she is an artist


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Ive watched the snooker all afternoon and knitted. I'm not watching it tonight as well. My sprouts are blanced and freezing, apart from that, nothings happened. I may just go and have a nicer bath.Hope you've all had a terrific day.


Ditto, but it was a long slow match so have just turned the TV on to watch tonight. Should be a much better match. Finished my baby jacket except for the button hole band, can't be bothered to work out where the buttons go tonight, will finish it tomorrow.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

That being said , i have seen the works of all of you and have to say , your all artists of your crafts ! everything i have seen done is just gorgeous and so perfect !! I'm completely Jelly  (new kids term for jealous lol)


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Just found this on Facebook and it made me laugh so I'm passing it on!! xxxxxxxx


Ahhhhh too cute.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> yummy  bet it tastes like chicken LOL , just kidding , maybe ... i dont know , i think everything tastes like chicken ... some say that people taste like chicken .
> 
> DD1 went through a weird phase in her teens , she told me she was curious to know what a people taste like and since i have a huge bum she was just gonna steal a bit of my cheeky .......... she wasn't serious of course , just silly.


Are you sure :?: :lol: 
Not much like chicken more taste to pheasant.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Ditto, but it was a long slow match so have just turned the TV on to watch tonight. Should be a much better match. Finished my baby jacket except for the button hole band, can't be bothered to work out where the buttons go tonight, will finish it tomorrow.


Cant wait to see it  I bet its gorgeous just like i said 

I finished a baby hat last night , i ran out of the yarn six rows from the end and went to 5 different shops and no one had it  so i had to improvise ... since i was using a very silky shiny bamboo blend , i went with a boucle in white and i doubt the mom will see the difference .i tried to knit as fast as i could Purple but i still ran out 

I''ll try to post a pic here i a few


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Are you sure :?: :lol:
> Not much like chicken more taste to pheasant.


Not really sure ! I did watch my backside there for a while HAHAHAHA


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

brb


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you but no dear, I have a clever sewing machine!! xxxx


It still takes someone clever to sort it all out and operate the machine!xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> silly girl :roll:


What me! :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just found this on Facebook and it made me laugh so I'm passing it on!! xxxxxxxx


Ho, ho, ho🎄🎄🎄


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Ho, ho, ho🎄🎄🎄


We are feeling Christmassy today aren't we. Love your little trees. Have you broken out the Christmas wine yet? :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Had the loveliest time last night at my Zumba friend's house for dinner, we had beautiful roast lamb, roasted root veggies and the best roast potatoes I have ever had, cooked in goose fat, of course! There were three different desserts, lots of wine and we had a good old sing song, as far as any of us could remember the words!!! Didn't get home until 1.30 am so having an easy start to the day!! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxx


Sounds yummy and like a lot of fun!  xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Cant wait to see it  I bet its gorgeous just like i said
> 
> I finished a baby hat last night , i ran out of the yarn six rows from the end and went to 5 different shops and no one had it  so i had to improvise ... since i was using a very silky shiny bamboo blend , i went with a boucle in white and i doubt the mom will see the difference .i tried to knit as fast as i could Purple but i still ran out
> 
> I''ll try to post a pic here i a few


Obviously not knitting fast enough 💜xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm with you on the sprouts. I'm sending Mr P up to Susan cos he loves them. xx


We love them, too, so we'll join Mr. P. We had them for dinner yesterday. Yummy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We heard yesterday that a friend from down our road died. He has not looked well for some time, but we think he may have had a heart attack.
> Very sad.
> It's dull here now, but looks as if it may brighten up.


So sorry to hear that, Saxy. Sending you hugs. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from windy Surrey. I've had a long lie in browsing Pinterest, it's very addictive but I have found some lovely needle felt ideas.
> 
> DD rang last night and wants me to go into town to get her a Christmas jumper, I was hoping not to have to shop today. Oh well the walk will do me good. Going to make soe cranberry and port sauce today and then possible play with some needle felting.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week end. xx


It really rainy here at the moment. We were supposed to get windy weather, too, but so far it's only the rain. Staying in and taking care of a few things and then knitting.  Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> The wind is howling here as well, it has been most of the night. The greenhouse panes have gone walkabout again and keep hearing horrendous noises from the roof but only a few slates off so far. Might have to update the number later, it is really vicious here today. I don't intend putting my nose outside today and will try and finish my next baby jacket. Bought the buttons yesterday so will have a button sewing session when I've finished. Dinner is ready to be cooked, a bit of a mixed meal today, a couple of lobster tails, a small piece of cod each, baby pots, mushrooms and tomatoes for himself. Then settle down in front of the fire with knitting and watch the snooker. Hope you all keep your roofs on. Barny


Stay safe, Barny. Sounds like a yummy meal!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Getting ready for Christmas...


What a hoot!  :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We are feeling Christmassy today aren't we. Love your little trees. Have you broken out the Christmas wine yet? :lol:


Well nearly, bottled up the raspberry vodka I made in August annd had to test taste a little slso made the cranberry, orange and port sauce snd oops i poured out too much port snd couldn't get it back in the bottle😊💜🍷🎄🍷👍x


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from the shops which weren't too busy at all. Saw a really nice tasteful Christmas jumper so I bought my daughter a really tacky one that plays Jungle Bells instead. That'll teach her to ask me to go shopping for her :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive watched the snooker all afternoon and knitted. I'm not watching it tonight as well. My sprouts are blanced and freezing, apart from that, nothings happened. I may just go and have a nicer bath.Hope you've all had a terrific day.


I'm busy supervising MM make sewn gift bags for her friends Christmas gifts. Trying not to be too anal about her using my dress making scissors :roll: then it will be on to the sewing machine :roll:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had the idea of embroidering some Christmas cards this afternoon and these are the result. I made three more but sealed them into envelopes before I thought to take pics.
> Also is a picture I took in London on Friday with Jill,a lovely mix of old and new London!


Wow, those are lovely cards you made, Londy, and also a lovely picture from London.  :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It really rainy here at the moment. We were supposed to get windy weather, too, but so far it's only the rain. Staying in and taking care of a few things and then knitting.  Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Love you too xxx. Mr p sends his love to you and Ric xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just found this on Facebook and it made me laugh so I'm passing it on!! xxxxxxxx


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm busy supervising MM make sewn gift bags for her friends Christmas gifts. Trying not to be too anal about her using my dress making scissors :roll: then it will be on to the sewing machine :roll:


You are very good sharing you dresxmaking scissors. I wont6 share mine with anyone :shock:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Love you too xxx. Mr p sends his love to you and Ric xxxx


And ours back to you both!  xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had the idea of embroidering some Christmas cards this afternoon and these are the result. I made three more but sealed them into envelopes before I thought to take pics.
> Also is a picture I took in London on Friday with Jill,a lovely mix of old and new London!


Great work :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> I got the hugs to go with your X's
> XOXOXOXOX
> 
> How is everyone ? Did i miss anything super important ? I popped in and lurked trying to catch up the other day , but had a sugared up sweet pea bouncing off my walls LOL
> ...


Hello, good to see you again


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm busy supervising MM make sewn gift bags for her friends Christmas gifts. Trying not to be too anal about her using my dress making scissors :roll: then it will be on to the sewing machine :roll:


Hi Rebecca, I've had enough of this snooker now. I'm off to bed to watch judge judy. Its the finals for snooker tomorrow. I fancy a yorkshire puddding dinner. and another good knit in.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You are very good sharing you dresxmaking scissors. I wont6 share mine with anyone :shock:


me neither, if I had some...... :shock:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im off to my bed now, to dream of a new sitting room with carpet settee and electric chair. I just dont think I could stand DH wallpapering as it'll take months. He hasnt finished the kitchen yet (bless him) its only nearly 2 years since he started......nite nite all.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im off to my bed now, to dream of a new sitting room with carpet settee and electric chair. I just dont think I could stand DH wallpapering as it'll take months. He hasnt finished the kitchen yet (bless him) its only nearly 2 years since he started......nite nite all.


We moved into our house 29 years ago and it was a fixer upper when we bought it and there are still things that need fixing!  I'm right there with you, Susan! Sleep well.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Rebecca, I've had enough of this snooker now. I'm off to bed to watch judge judy. Its the finals for snooker tomorrow. I fancy a yorkshire puddding dinner. and another good knit in.....


Really cannot stand the snooker  sleep well x


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Ive been tired today but we still went out for coffee and a toastie. I bouhht a poinesetta. Ive been playing a game on my JL advrnt calendar. I'm thoroughly enjoying myself with it.
> 
> DH went and cut 1 of the sprout plants down, so it looks like tomorrow could be a blanching day for them. I love sprouts, but theres only me.
> 
> Barny I had a giggle when you said you go to morrisons for your lunch. I dont shop at morrisons now except for some sugar free wertghers original. It seems to be the only shop that sells them. We we go its a Wednesday and we have something to eat in the cafe....They arent bad at all are they? Good value for money. I think a cup of tea is only $1


My DD and DH love them, don't care for them unless they are roasted and they are not bad raw on a salad with lemon juice, olive oil and salt and pepper.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yep, they will be teaming up against their big sisters soon, or it will be Miss M and Miss A, being tormented by Miss J and Miss B. 😁😂😅😀😁😅😮😮


I saw the cutest picture the other day of twins sitting on a sofa one was crying the other was laughing saying "Dude it was a joke, you are not adopted" it was funny!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Just found this on Facebook and it made me laugh so I'm passing it on!! xxxxxxxx


He he he !


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Neither of us like sprouts, wouldn't want to pollute my pans with them. :lol: Were any of you forced to eat them when you were kids. I was, I mashed them up with some potato, held my nose and swallowed. :thumbdown:


Yep sat there for hours and finally smothered them with thousand island dressing and swallowed......bleh


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> He he he !


How was the singing? X


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

picture of the hat for baby Eli


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am off to take the kids to dinner DH is being a spoil sport and won't come that's not stopping me though it has been a long day!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> picture of the hat for baby Eli


You can't even tell.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yep sat there for hours and finally smothered them with thousand island dressing and swallowed......bleh


you mean brussel sprouts ?

eegad those things are horrible i remember falling asleep at the table because i did NOT give in and eat them ! (shiver) just the thought BLECH!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> You can't even tell.


Thanks , she wants the poof so i am making that now lol


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

my poof wasnt tied tight enough ... there was a poof explosion and now bits of poof are everywhere 

lol


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> picture of the hat for baby Eli


Very pretty, love the colours x


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Very pretty, love the colours x


thanks , it feels so silky and plushy


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am off to take the kids to dinner DH is being a spoil sport and won't come that's not stopping me though it has been a long day!!!


where you going


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The wind is howning outside. We are supposed to be having storm desmond....I thought it had to be girls names.....what do I know, or care,,,,


Not anymore, a panel somewhere around the world, decided that the cyclone/hurricane or other over-the-top savage wind should not be only given girls names. That was quite a few years ago now, and there have been many of these type of storms that are given boys names


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> How was the singing? X


It was really great. Lots of people in the audience. We sang 17 songs, my throat is quite sore! Baby Felix came along & needed a feed just before the concert, I'll post a photo. My DH & DD came to watch & looked after him. I can't stand up for very long so I used a stool tonight. His blanket is the rainbow one I knitted him.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It was really great. Lots of people in the audience. We sang 17 songs, my throat is quite sore! Baby Felix came along & needed a feed just before the concert, I'll post a photo. My DH & DD came to watch & looked after him. I can't stand up for very long so I used a stool tonight. His blanket is the rainbow one I knitted him.


Wonderful photo, Chris. You look great! Glad the singing went well.  xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> where you going


We went to Puerto Vallarta. It was good, traffic was horrible going.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It was really great. Lots of people in the audience. We sang 17 songs, my throat is quite sore! Baby Felix came along & needed a feed just before the concert, I'll post a photo. My DH & DD came to watch & looked after him. I can't stand up for very long so I used a stool tonight. His blanket is the rainbow one I knitted him.


Great photo Chris!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It was really great. Lots of people in the audience. We sang 17 songs, my throat is quite sore! Baby Felix came along & needed a feed just before the concert, I'll post a photo. My DH & DD came to watch & looked after him. I can't stand up for very long so I used a stool tonight. His blanket is the rainbow one I knitted him.


Looking good Chris :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It was really great. Lots of people in the u dience. We sang 17 songs, my throat is quite sore! Baby Felix came along & needed a feed just before the concert, I'll post a photo. My DH & DD came to watch & looked after him. I can't stand up for very long so I used a stool tonight. His blanket is the rainbow one I knitted him.


Glad it all went well. Love the blanket. Lovely photo Felix is growing. Take honey for your throat. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a still very windy Surrey. Off to the gks school Christmas Fair and join in some carol singjng. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Lots of healjng hugs to Pearlie xx&#128156;


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks love, I couldn't run my own business, I'd have a nervous breakdown worrying that no-one would buy anything and I'd go bankrupt!! :shock: :shock: :lol:


June, I am a bit the same, as far as that goes - I don't get too pushy with people, I wasn't even that good at selling my alternative therapy! The people loved the result of the therapy, but most of the people did not understand what I did, or how it worked; because I didn't actually do massage. So because they didn't understand the therapy, the people slowly stopped coming to me, because I don't know how to sell myself, or my skills! 😕😯

When I have some items to sell, I have the added bonus of being a member of an Artiste Gallery, where we can sell our wares, and the gallery gets a percentage of the cost. The Gallery moved to a new building recently, and the town population, and tourists, are able to find us a lot more easily; so some of the artists have solid quite a few pieces of their items.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Had the loveliest time last night at my Zumba friend's house for dinner, we had beautiful roast lamb, roasted root veggies and the best roast potatoes I have ever had, cooked in goose fat, of course! There were three different desserts, lots of wine and we had a good old sing song, as far as any of us could remember the words!!! Didn't get home until 1.30 am so having an easy start to the day!! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxx


Sounds like a wonderful evening, with awesome food! You deserve an easy start to the day xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Morning everyone, still blowing here, I don't know where it is all coming from, I've never known it blow for so long. Mind you I'm glad we don't live it Cumbria anymore, 8" of rain yesterday. We lived in a small place called Ings which means water meadows so hate to think how they are getting on there. Have eventually got other half to write his Christmas cards so they can go off tomorrow, have received two already. Then I am done for Christmas. Have a good day must get my baby jacket finished today. Barny


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its gale force winds here today. Ive had an extra lie in. I'm going to blanch some sprouts later. I could go back to be for more sleep. I never get enough.


I often go back to bed for more sleep! I figure that I worked for 40 years of my life, and now I can sleep when ever I want, so why don't you go back for a nap, now and then?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> Yep sat there for hours and finally smothered them with thousand island dressing and swallowed......bleh


Apart from the taste of them the worst thing was my brother loved them and would sit next to me, stab one with his fork, catch my eye, and slowly eat it. I could have heaved.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We heard yesterday that a friend from down our road died. He has not looked well for some time, but we think he may have had a heart attack.
> Very sad.
> It's dull here now, but looks as if it may brighten up.


😐


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds as though you are doing pretty well. :thumbup:


Yes, most of the time, the doc only sees me when the meds, and other strategies, don't work through the flares. I am also the pain doesn't get as severe as it used to get, but I think that is totally due to getting rid of the stress of having to work in situations that could be very violent; and not getting backup, or support, from the management of the workplace!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Getting ready for Christmas...


I love your humour!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I love your humour!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Neither of us like sprouts, wouldn't want to pollute my pans with them. :lol: Were any of you forced to eat them when you were kids. I was, I mashed them up with some potato, held my nose and swallowed. :thumbdown:


My mum used to hold my nose, and force cabbage into my mouth, then hold my mouth closed until she thought I had swollowed it. I don't eat very many green leafy foods, and I thought it was because of that; but it turns out it is actually due to the texture of the food, and raw cabbage also burns my mouth. Sprout - is that Brussel sprouts? If they are, they are just so much more horrible than cabbage. There are a lot of vegetables that I do not eat, and I am still not sure if it is because of mum trying to get me to eat them. 😕


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had the idea of embroidering some Christmas cards this afternoon and these are the result. I made three more but sealed them into envelopes before I thought to take pics.
> Also is a picture I took in London on Friday with Jill,a lovely mix of old and new London!


They are very nice, well done!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I got the hugs to go with your X's
> XOXOXOXOX
> 
> How is everyone ? Did i miss anything super important ? I popped in and lurked trying to catch up the other day , but had a sugared up sweet pea bouncing off my walls LOL
> ...


You didn't miss anything as much as we missed you! Not sure if you saw this but it was posted by Purly's SIL!:
Hello all
Cheri (Purlie) is home from the hospital and doing better. 
It might be awhile before she's back on line. But she says hello and wishes you all well 
Today is her and Kenny's Anniversary. We are hoping to celebrate soon. 
Sending you all good wishes from Ocala Fl
Jean (Kenny's sister)

Lots of love, Ange! xxxxOOOOOOOxxxx(Big hugs!)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> picture of the hat for baby Eli


That looks really good! 😊


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> yummy  bet it tastes like chicken LOL , just kidding , maybe ... i dont know , i think everything tastes like chicken ... some say that people taste like chicken .
> 
> DD1 went through a weird phase in her teens , she told me she was curious to know what a people taste like and since i have a huge bum she was just gonna steal a bit of my cheeky .......... she wasn't serious of course , just silly.


Tee-hee, I used to do that with the gks when they were tiny, threaten to eats their little bots cos they were so cute!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> She makes beautiful stuff with that machine of hers , dont let her tell you any different .. she is an artist


    Fanks Ange but I think the same about you !! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. The wind seems to have calmed down a little. The sun is coming out. I dont intend doing much today so I'll catch up.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well nearly, bottled up the raspberry vodka I made in August annd had to test taste a little slso made the cranberry, orange and port sauce snd oops i poured out too much port snd couldn't get it back in the bottle😊💜🍷🎄🍷👍x


Why am I never there when things like that happen?!! xxx :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm busy supervising MM make sewn gift bags for her friends Christmas gifts. Trying not to be too anal about her using my dress making scissors :roll: then it will be on to the sewing machine :roll:


We can always sharpen them up again but I know what you mean, mine never leave the sewing room and if DH comes in and picks them up to trim a fingernail, he gets a rap across the knuckles!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> picture of the hat for baby Eli


lovely knitting binky , as usual :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im off to my bed now, to dream of a new sitting room with carpet settee and electric chair. I just dont think I could stand DH wallpapering as it'll take months. He hasnt finished the kitchen yet (bless him) its only nearly 2 years since he started......nite nite all.


I got the wrong picture in my head when you mentioned electric chairs!! :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I have had a good day, went to the twins birthday party, and have some photos from that. I will post them later, I have got some kind of cold, and am not feeling very good; so I am going to take some medication, and go to bed.

Goodnight all, I hope everyone has a great day. Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> picture of the hat for baby Eli


That's so cute and nicely knitted!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> my poof wasnt tied tight enough ... there was a poof explosion and now bits of poof are everywhere
> 
> lol


Oh dear! Hope you picked up the poof and put it properly and perfectly back together!!! Ran out of 'p' words!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It was really great. Lots of people in the audience. We sang 17 songs, my throat is quite sore! Baby Felix came along & needed a feed just before the concert, I'll post a photo. My DH & DD came to watch & looked after him. I can't stand up for very long so I used a stool tonight. His blanket is the rainbow one I knitted him.


Both of you looking very good!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> June, I am a bit the same, as far as that goes - I don't get too pushy with people, I wasn't even that good at selling my alternative therapy! The people loved the result of the therapy, but most of the people did not understand what I did, or how it worked; because I didn't actually do massage. So because they didn't understand the therapy, the people slowly stopped coming to me, because I don't know how to sell myself, or my skills! 😕😯
> 
> When I have some items to sell, I have the added bonus of being a member of an Artiste Gallery, where we can sell our wares, and the gallery gets a percentage of the cost. The Gallery moved to a new building recently, and the town population, and tourists, are able to find us a lot more easily; so some of the artists have solid quite a few pieces of their items.


That's good news for you. We don't have anything like that near here but I will have to start looking out for craft fairs, like Barny does!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning everyone, still blowing here, I don't know where it is all coming from, I've never known it blow for so long. Mind you I'm glad we don't live it Cumbria anymore, 8" of rain yesterday. We lived in a small place called Ings which means water meadows so hate to think how they are getting on there. Have eventually got other half to write his Christmas cards so they can go off tomorrow, have received two already. Then I am done for Christmas. Have a good day must get my baby jacket finished today. Barny


I feel for the Cumbrians, saw the floods on the news ast night, it's just awful. Glad you aren't there any more!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> My mum used to hold my nose, and force cabbage into my mouth, then hold my mouth closed until she thought I had swollowed it. I don't eat very many green leafy foods, and I thought it was because of that; but it turns out it is actually due to the texture of the food, and raw cabbage also burns my mouth. Sprout - is that Brussel sprouts? If they are, they are just so much more horrible than cabbage. There are a lot of vegetables that I do not eat, and I am still not sure if it is because of mum trying to get me to eat them. 😕


It can't have helped!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Up late this morning, just found out we made a good sum of money last night at our concert which is an added bonus to the fun we had!
It's very windy here this morning, let's hope it improves soon for everyone. Compared to the north of England we are very lucky down here in the south. We have my DD & little ones coming here soon. Their daddy is off to a football match. It's a non league team playing a league team, there's great excitement about it( for some anyway)


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Are you sure :?: :lol:
> Not much like chicken more taste to pheasant.


I agree. Pheasant has a much stronger taste. Mind you fresh outdoor reared chicken tastes better than frozen ones.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We are feeling Christmassy today aren't we. Love your little trees. Have you broken out the Christmas wine yet? :lol:


and finished it!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You are very good sharing you dresxmaking scissors. I wont6 share mine with anyone :shock:


I keep mine hidden, but I hardly use them anyway.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We moved into our house 29 years ago and it was a fixer upper when we bought it and there are still things that need fixing!  I'm right there with you, Susan! Sleep well.


We've been here 44 years. I all got repainted or wallpapered, and the bathroom tiled, and a completely new kitchen, then it stopped.....the poor old house is falling apart round us now.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Haha, wish I could get over there, I love a good rummage, really miss jumble sales!!


"when I first saw a sign "garage sale" I thought they were selling their garage.my friend rolled her eyes and explained


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oh no! You really are in a bad way. Think I had better come and sit with you and we can crochet and drink wine until you recover 🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷xxxxxxxx


When I married my first hub he told me his mom loved to iron. She would sit in front of the tv and iron even his underwear and sheets. So I tiold him to invite her over to our house for more fun.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> "when I first saw a sign "garage sale" I thought they were selling their garage.my friend rolled her eyes and explained


Hi Polly, nice to see you dear!!
Yes, I thought the same thing which means we're as daft as each other! I love the idea of yard sales but we very rarely seem to have them over here, maybe I should start a fashion because I surely could do with a good clearout!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I've taken the iPad every night but as I try to catch up I fall asleep due to being exhausted. I've had aweful anxiety since I found out son would be away, chest and tum soar breathing deeper. I've had to put the cats each in a bathroom so I wouldn't need to catch them in the morning because my knee is paining from arthritis doc says. (oops..i hit i instead of o again and typed 'dic' which doc is since I got no call regarding meds I had refused.' Son comes home today. My friend phoned me even tho he was tired and needed sleep. Two other friends called too and I went to my meeting Friday. I tried to go thru bags and rearrange the parlor but hurting knee held me back. Son called early and late daily. I'm so disappointed in me for being so shaky. Miss being here but it's morning so I may catch up soon. It is very cold outside so dog came in quickly. She was barking late last night which made me nervous. She doesnt bark unless some animal or person is outside. Might have been a deer. I'm hoping you are well. Purple, I'm sorry for your arthritis pain and meds difficulties. We can send a man to the moon but can't cure arthritis! I hope doctor will give me meds tomorrow.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I have just been in to see Jill and to show her the shawl I had started for the new little one to be in New Zealand. I had knitted about 6" and it was 48" wide. It was a very holey pattern that I made up and was very pretty but we both decided we would worry that tiny fingers would get caught in the holes so we pulled it out then and there. I think I have found another pattern but has anyone else any feeling about the dangers of lacy shawls because most shawl patterns seem to be very lacy?!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> There's an iron and a stemer machine somewhere downstairs. I don't remember the last time that I used either.


If it isn't drip dry 
I don't buy.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've taken the iPad every night but as I try to catch up I fall asleep due to being exhausted. I've had aweful anxiety since I found out son would be away, chest and tum soar breathing deeper. I've had to put the cats each in a bathroom so I wouldn't need to catch them in the morning because my knee is paining from arthritis doc says. (oops..i hit i instead of o again and typed 'dic' which doc is since I got no call regarding meds I had refused.' Son comes home today. My friend phoned me even tho he was tired and needed sleep. Two other friends called too and I went to my meeting Friday. I tried to go thru bags and rearrange the parlor but hurting knee held me back. Son called early and late daily. I'm so disappointed in me for being so shaky. Miss being here but it's morning so I may catch up soon. It is very cold outside so dog came in quickly. She was barking late last night which made me nervous. She doesnt bark unless some animal or person is outside. Might have been a deer. I'm hoping you are well. Purple, I'm sorry for your arthritis pain and meds difficulties. We can send a man to the moon but can't cure arthritis! I hope doctor will give me meds tomorrow.


I hope he does too and I hope they work brilliantly and instantly!! xxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We're having exactly the same weather here. Enjoy your day.  xxxooo


Our grass has turned frozen...not pretty. Son blew leaves in two piles which e needs to attend to ASAP becaause it will e a disaster if it snows on the piles.i hate to break the news when he comes home from his fun weekend. I'll be the bad guy.i think today is a Victorian stroll party im invited to. I also need to pick son up at the train. I have a red sweater and white scarf. That's as jolly as I can be today.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Binky I have tried every tactic I know, to try to be able to eat all of the vegetables that I cannot eat, but my problem is not only the taste of the offending items; but is a problem with the texture of those vegetables. Food isnt the only area that this phenomenon affects, unfortunately it also affects my ability to touch certain fabrics. When I have contact of anything that affects me in this way, I feel physically ill to the point of vomiting, and the sensation also makes my skin crawl.
> 
> I finally stopped torturing myself, and stopped trying to force myself to try and tolerate the foods that make me feel so ill; so now I only eat, and touch, the things that don't make me feel sick. I am on the high end of the Autistic Spectrum, and texture problems are a part of that, and apparently ADD also


I have always gotten chills if I touched velvet or chalk...problem since I taught when chalk was necessary. I got a plastic holder for the chalk and avoided velvet and soft corduroy. Now plush fabrics are everywhere and so pretty but I can't touch them.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Our grass has turned frozen...not pretty. Son blew leaves in two piles which e needs to attend to ASAP becaause it will e a disaster if it snows on the piles.i hate to break the news when he comes home from his fun weekend. I'll be the bad guy.i think today is a Victorian stroll party im invited to. I also need to pick son up at the train. I have a red sweater and white scarf. That's as jolly as I can be today.


I have just cleared a huge pile of leaves from somebody else's trees (we don't have any trees!) which had stacked themselves up against my back gate. We now have to pay for organic refuse to be removed but we declined so I may wait till dark then put them in somebody's bin, maybe they were their leaves anyway!!
Your outfit sound perfect, little Mrs Santa!! Enjoy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello everyone. We had a very wet day yesterday, but get to dry out a bit today before more rain comes the rest of the week. I'm off this afternoon to see a play my young friend's younger daughter (8 year old) is in at their church. I'm taking a friend along to see it with me. Should be fun!  Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you lots!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have just cleared a huge pile of leaves from somebody else's trees (we don't have any trees!) which had stacked themselves up against my back gate. We now have to pay for organic refuse to be removed but we declined so I may wait till dark then put them in somebody's bin, maybe they were their leaves anyway!!
> Your outfit sound perfect, little Mrs Santa!! Enjoy!


That's exactly what you should do!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good afternoon girls. Ive had my bath and been watching the snooker. I think Liang is doing very well.....

My yorkshire puddings were a success and DH's sprouts were wonderful. He never eats them but would have 3 today, Ive also done quite a lot more of my wingspan.

I'm not catching up just yet because I need to send Purley a pm.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We've been here 44 years. I all got repainted or wallpapered, and the bathroom tiled, and a completely new kitchen, then it stopped.....the poor old house is falling apart round us now.


You and me should live next door from each other. :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You and me should live next door from each other. :thumbup:


so the houses could lean on each other!

I did get the roof done this year; good for 15 years.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We can always sharpen them up again but I know what you mean, mine never leave the sewing room and if DH comes in and picks them up to trim a fingernail, he gets a rap across the knuckles!!


What!!!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have had a good day, went to the twins birthday party, and have some photos from that. I will post them later, I have got some kind of cold, and am not feeling very good; so I am going to take some medication, and go to bed.
> 
> Goodnight all, I hope everyone has a great day. Xxxx


Feel better soon x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hello everyone. We had a very wet day yesterday, but get to dry out a bit today before more rain comes the rest of the week. I'm off this afternoon to see a play my young friend's younger daughter (8 year old) is in at their church. I'm taking a friend along to see it with me. Should be fun!  Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you lots!  xxxooo


Hope you enjoy it! Liv, who is also 8, has her show at school on Wednesday so we shall be there, cheering her on, just to embarrass her!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hope you enjoy it! Liv, who is also 8, has her show at school on Wednesday so we shall be there, cheering her on, just to embarrass her!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I do so miss the services and the plays at the schools. I was lucky the boys were in the shows that were put on and grandma was as near the front as I could get. When the GS's sang their solos I let everyone know they were mine.I didnt care how pathetic I may have looked. I reckon the next lot will be GGC's :roll: It could be a while because both boys say they arent going to get married or leave home.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I do so miss the services and the plays at the schools. I was lucky the boys were in the shows that were put on and grandma was as near the front as I could get. When the GS's sang their solos I let everyone know they were mine.I didnt care how pathetic I may have looked. I reckon the next lot will be GGC's :roll: It could be a while because both boys say they arent going to get married or leave home.


I think there are more and more kids saying that because they have no idea how they will ever earn enough money to have their own place, I feel so sorry for them, I think we may have been lucky to have been born when we were!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I got the wrong picture in my head when you mentioned electric chairs!! :lol:


⚡⚡⚡ I always think that they should be called something else.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> "when I first saw a sign "garage sale" I thought they were selling their garage.my friend rolled her eyes and explained


My dad once commented that there must be lots of shoe manufacturers in the area when we were on holiday,,,,he had seen the signs for the boot fairs!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I have just been in to see Jill and to show her the shawl I had started for the new little one to be in New Zealand. I had knitted about 6" and it was 48" wide. It was a very holey pattern that I made up and was very pretty but we both decided we would worry that tiny fingers would get caught in the holes so we pulled it out then and there. I think I have found another pattern but has anyone else any feeling about the dangers of lacy shawls because most shawl patterns seem to be very lacy?!!


Oscar got his finger caught in a holely crocheted blanket once. I made one with flowers on it it was really pretty, you do squares & then sew them together, I'll send you the patter.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I hope he does too and I hope they work brilliantly and instantly!! xxx


From me too Polly!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Hope you enjoy it! Liv, who is also 8, has her show at school on Wednesday so we shall be there, cheering her on, just to embarrass her!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I have 3 to go to this year, trying to get Mr B to at least one. My eldest is doing a solo with his choir. He's doing the first verse of 'all I want for Christmas.' His teacher told my DD to take a hanky, I'm taking 2! Little O has been up here all day & been singing "when Santa stuck up the chimney". I don't want to hear that again for a while!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

That's me caught up, had a lovely time with 2 of my boys. Even wrote my Christmas cards, it will now take me an age to post them!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Apart from the taste of them the worst thing was my brother loved them and would sit next to me, stab one with his fork, catch my eye, and slowly eat it. I could have heaved.


It was the smell that always got me, but I found that roasting them it is not that strong...I still only eat one and I find the smallest one on the pan.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We can always sharpen them up again but I know what you mean, mine never leave the sewing room and if DH comes in and picks them up to trim a fingernail, he gets a rap across the knuckles!!


I don't sew but don't touch my scissors in my sewing stuff, even the ones in my knitting don't cut anything but yarn..... :roll:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hope you enjoy it! Liv, who is also 8, has her show at school on Wednesday so we shall be there, cheering her on, just to embarrass her!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :wink:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think there are more and more kids saying that because they have no idea how they will ever earn enough money to have their own place, I feel so sorry for them, I think we may have been lucky to have been born when we were!!


I, too, think that's the case nowadays. Sad.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I do so miss the services and the plays at the schools. I was lucky the boys were in the shows that were put on and grandma was as near the front as I could get. When the GS's sang their solos I let everyone know they were mine.I didnt care how pathetic I may have looked. I reckon the next lot will be GGC's :roll: It could be a while because both boys say they arent going to get married or leave home.


My son says that to me all the time, and I tell him that some day he will want to get married so he has someone to share his life with and keep him company! :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I don't know how I managed this but I was going to start a little "blanket for GN1, she loves to cover her dolls up" and I had my Size 8 circular Addi's on my lap while I was looking for some yarn and now I cannot find them for anything......aaaarrrggghh.....I used a smaller one than the yarn called for and have to keep reminding myself that she is 2 and won't care if it is perfect or not!!!!

Hope you all are having a wonderful Sunday the kids have to go for their ECA testing tomorrow and it is an all day thing so I will have the blanket to work on and a hat that I am trying to finish.

I might start it over even though I have gotten pretty far and go up a needle size I want it to be kinda flowy so she can drape it over her baby.


Enjoy the rest of your day/evening/night wherever you are in it!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> I don't know how I managed this but I was going to start a little "blanket for GN1, she loves to cover her dolls up" and I had my Size 8 circular Addi's on my lap while I was looking for some yarn and now I cannot find them for anything......aaaarrrggghh.....I used a smaller one than the yarn called for and have to keep reminding myself that she is 2 and won't care if it is perfect or not!!!!
> 
> Hope you all are having a wonderful Sunday the kids have to go for their ECA testing tomorrow and it is an all day thing so I will have the blanket to work on and a hat that I am trying to finish.
> 
> ...


I'm making a blanket for a dolly, using up lots of scraps of pinky colours, not sure how big to make it though?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That's me caught up, had a lovely time with 2 of my boys. Even wrote my Christmas cards, it will now take me an age to post them!


It will bankrupt to me, I think the Post Office has gone mad asking more than ten bob (that's 10 shillings in old money to you overseas gals!) for a second class stamp, that's about $1 in the USA, I'm only an old pensioner, you know!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> My son says that to me all the time, and I tell him that some day he will want to get married so he has someone to share his life with and keep him company! :lol:


"But I've got you, Mom!!" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I don't know how I managed this but I was going to start a little "blanket for GN1, she loves to cover her dolls up" and I had my Size 8 circular Addi's on my lap while I was looking for some yarn and now I cannot find them for anything......aaaarrrggghh.....I used a smaller one than the yarn called for and have to keep reminding myself that she is 2 and won't care if it is perfect or not!!!!
> 
> Hope you all are having a wonderful Sunday the kids have to go for their ECA testing tomorrow and it is an all day thing so I will have the blanket to work on and a hat that I am trying to finish.
> 
> ...


I did the same with a reel of metallic silver thread this afternoon, I have searched my room from end to end and can't find it anywhere, do you think it's with your circulars?!! :lol:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> It will bankrupt to me, I think the Post Office has gone mad asking more than ten bob (that's 10 shillings in old money to you overseas gals!) for a second class stamp, that's about $1 in the USA, I'm only an old pensioner, you know!!!


I'm sending Mr B to post the cards, I've sat & written them all, it's only fair!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'm sending Mr B to post the cards, I've sat & written them all, it's only fair!


Well I think so but Dh would never send any cards if it were left to him!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Well I think so but Dh would never send any cards if it were left to him!!


All mine says have you written his friends cards! He's only got 3!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well I think so but Dh would never send any cards if it were left to him!!


Exactly the same here. No way would Mr Ric bother with them.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> All mine says have you written his friends cards! He's only got 3!


My DH hasn't got any!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I have 3 to go to this year, trying to get Mr B to at least one. My eldest is doing a solo with his choir. He's doing the first verse of 'all I want for Christmas.' His teacher told my DD to take a hanky, I'm taking 2! Little O has been up here all day & been singing "when Santa stuck up the chimney". I don't want to hear that again for a while!


At the Royal Marines concert on Friday one of the girls, with a lovely voice, sang 'Let it Go' I nearly screamed! I've heard it far too often.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I don't sew but don't touch my scissors in my sewing stuff, even the ones in my knitting don't cut anything but yarn..... :roll:


I've got scissors for every purpose. The ones I guard most strongly are the paper ones in the office. Everyone seems to want to cut sellotape with them. UUUrrrggghh!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Exactly the same here. No way would Mr Ric bother with them.


Exactly the same here 😊


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a lovelh time singing carols with the gks. Just had time and now ttying out the raspberry vodka I made in the summer&#127863;very nice.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Right have caught up now. My cards are all written and stamped and ready to go tomorrow. Himself has done his without much pushing this year. Maybe because I asked him to post mine and his weren't even written. 
Dinner was a huge success, half way through hubby said 'we can have these again'. Maybe it was all the cider in it!
Have done the button-hole edge on the jacket, sewn buttons on two jackets and done the back and up to the armholes on both fronts of another jacket. I love chunky yarn. Have had enough knitting for today so will just watch the snooker and catch up here. The wind has died down and it is once more peaceful here. Hope it lasts, I could do with a quiet night's sleep. Enjoy the rest of your evening, drinks and crossword to do later. Barny


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovelh time singing carols with the gks. Just had time and now ttying out the raspberry vodka I made in the summer🍷very nice.


Raspberry vodka sounds delicious, is it fairly sweet?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Raspberry vodka sounds delicious, is it fairly sweet?


Oh yes l added a load of sugar. Had the fruit with merkngue, ice cream snd sour cream.👍💜


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Oh yes l added a load of sugar. Had the fruit with merkngue, ice cream snd sour cream.👍💜


I think I could manage a few glasses of that. :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I could manage a few glasses of that. :lol:


I don't particularly dri k dpirits, but a little of this is ok. Going to try it with other soft fruits next year.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I don't particularly dri k dpirits, but a little of this is ok. Going to try it with other soft fruits next year.


Up in the Lake District they have a lot of damsons and make damson gin. I hate gin but our neighbour made some and it was gorgeous with no taste of gin.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovelh time singing carols with the gks. Just had time and now ttying out the raspberry vodka I made in the summer🍷very nice.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Up in the Lake District they have a lot of damsons and make damson gin. I hate gin but our neighbour made some and it was gorgeous with no taste of gin.


I don't like hin, can't stand the smell but l like damsons, perhaps I'll try it next year, my friend has a damson tree. X


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I don't like hin, can't stand the smell but l like damsons, perhaps I'll try it next year, my friend has a damson tree. X


The smell puts me off and we have bought shop damson gin and they are too ginny, but his was great.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Why am I never there when things like that happen?!! xxx :lol: :lol: :lol:


What she said!!! 😂😂😂


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We can always sharpen them up again but I know what you mean, mine never leave the sewing room and if DH comes in and picks them up to trim a fingernail, he gets a rap across the knuckles!!


My ex used my best dressmaking scissors (when I made most of mine, and the kids clothes I had different scissors for different fabrics); and I still don't know how he managed it, but he chose the scissors that were only used for the fine fabrics, like silk, and used them to cut up an old piece of Cape, and totally ruined them. This happened while I was at work, but when I finally got home, he was made aware of what he had done. I then went and bought myself a new pair of highest quality scissors that I could find, and they were expensive. He did try to complain about the cost of them, but I pointed out that if he had not ruined them, by cutting carpet (with an inch of dirt in it), then I would not have needed to buy a new pair. I then gave him the ruined pair, to keep in the shed, and told him that unless any of MY scissors were in the shed, then he was not to touch them - he never touched any of my scissors in the rest of the time together! 😈😠😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I got the wrong picture in my head when you mentioned electric chairs!! :lol:


😄😄😄😄😄😄 ......... and how do you know she didn't mean the other type of electric chair! 😎😎😎😎😎😎


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's good news for you. We don't have anything like that near here but I will have to start looking out for craft fairs, like Barny does!


I think you will have a much better chance of selling at oné of those, than on ebay!👍👍


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I feel for the Cumbrians, saw the floods on the news ast night, it's just awful. Glad you aren't there any more!!


We saw that on our news, as well as other disastrous events around the world. I did see one good news item on TV this morning! It is a Brit who did his research first, then followed th process of meetings and arrangements, until he finally had a tribal meeting with all the different tribes, involved with growing poppies in Afganistan. The gist of this is that he has set up a project "Grow for Peace", and replaces the poppy crop with pomegranate plants. The people involved in this are now making more than they were, when they were growing the poppies, and they are also getting their lives back together.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It can't have helped!!


No, it didn't help at all; and she was quite amazed when she saw that my girls ate most of their veggies, with no trauma involved! 😕☺


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I agree. Pheasant has a much stronger taste. Mind you fresh outdoor reared chicken tastes better than frozen ones.


Ooohhhh ssssoooo much better!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> When I married my first hub he told me his mom loved to iron. She would sit in front of the tv and iron even his underwear and sheets. So I tiold him to invite her over to our house for more fun.


That was a fantastic idea, why not get someone there, who actually likes to do the job. The only ironing I do, is to do with my sewing, quilting and occasionally knitting, so that the items I am making, fit together beautifully! 😁😁😁😁😁


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Polly, nice to see you dear!!
> Yes, I thought the same thing which means we're as daft as each other! I love the idea of yard sales but we very rarely seem to have them over here, maybe I should start a fashion because I surely could do with a good clearout!!


The only garage/yard or rummage sale I have ever been to, was the one we had when mum and dad moved out of their house, and moved into supported accommodation; it was very traumatic seeing all of those people going through mum's & dad's belongings. I just wanted to leave. I haven't been to anything like that again. - I think I am just a sook, sometimes 😯😯😯😯


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Polly, nice to see you dear!!
> Yes, I thought the same thing which means we're as daft as each other! I love the idea of yard sales but we very rarely seem to have them over here, maybe I should start a fashion because I surely could do with a good clearout!!


The only garage/yard or rummage sale I have ever been to, was the one we had when mum and dad moved out of their house, and moved into supported accommodation; it was very traumatic seeing all of those people going through mum's & dad's belongings. I just wanted to leave. I haven't been to anything like that again. - I think I am just a sook, sometimes 😯😯😯😯


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've taken the iPad every night but as I try to catch up I fall asleep due to being exhausted. I've had aweful anxiety since I found out son would be away, chest and tum soar breathing deeper. I've had to put the cats each in a bathroom so I wouldn't need to catch them in the morning because my knee is paining from arthritis doc says. (oops..i hit i instead of o again and typed 'dic' which doc is since I got no call regarding meds I had refused.' Son comes home today. My friend phoned me even tho he was tired and needed sleep. Two other friends called too and I went to my meeting Friday. I tried to go thru bags and rearrange the parlor but hurting knee held me back. Son called early and late daily. I'm so disappointed in me for being so shaky. Miss being here but it's morning so I may catch up soon. It is very cold outside so dog came in quickly. She was barking late last night which made me nervous. She doesnt bark unless some animal or person is outside. Might have been a deer. I'm hoping you are well. Purple, I'm sorry for your arthritis pain and meds difficulties. We can send a man to the moon but can't cure arthritis! I hope doctor will give me meds tomorrow.


There are not many docs who know what they are really doing, the know what they have learned while doing their studies to become doctors; the better doctors will continue doing study, and research, so that they can give the best results possible, and they are also not afraid of sending a person off for a second opinion; if she/he can not find the cause of persons condition.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have just been in to see Jill and to show her the shawl I had started for the new little one to be in New Zealand. I had knitted about 6" and it was 48" wide. It was a very holey pattern that I made up and was very pretty but we both decided we would worry that tiny fingers would get caught in the holes so we pulled it out then and there. I think I have found another pattern but has anyone else any feeling about the dangers of lacy shawls because most shawl patterns seem to be very lacy?!!


If the babe is born in the colder months, a lace shawl should be fine, because there will be another blanket, or sheet, between bub and shawl, but there are some really beautiful shawls, or small blankets, that are not lacy, but have some very pretty, more solid designs on them, similar to the blankets I made for the twins.

If you have an encyclopaedia of knitting stitches, you could choose a pattern that you like (and possibly not known by all & sundry), and make a very unique blanket for this little Bub!

Do the rest of us know about this babe officially yet? 😉😉


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Our grass has turned frozen...not pretty. Son blew leaves in two piles which e needs to attend to ASAP becaause it will e a disaster if it snows on the piles.i hate to break the news when he comes home from his fun weekend. I'll be the bad guy.i think today is a Victorian stroll party im invited to. I also need to pick son up at the train. I have a red sweater and white scarf. That's as jolly as I can be today.


Red and white is always Jolly, and red is a warming colour also! Shame I don't like red.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I have always gotten chills if I touched velvet or chalk...problem since I taught when chalk was necessary. I got a plastic holder for the chalk and avoided velvet and soft corduroy. Now plush fabrics are everywhere and so pretty but I can't touch them.


I am not too distressed over the foods I have problems with, but I thought it would impinge on the fibres that I would be able to spin. I am u able too touch silk, which has been processed in a particular way to make what has been a med 'Raw Sik', so I thought I would not be able to touch unspun silk, but fortunately the silk I am spinning is sssooo different to the fabric of Raw Silk, so I can quite happily spin silk until the cows come home, if I have enough unspun silk to last that long 😄😄😄😄


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have just cleared a huge pile of leaves from somebody else's trees (we don't have any trees!) which had stacked themselves up against my back gate. We now have to pay for organic refuse to be removed but we declined so I may wait till dark then put them in somebody's bin, maybe they were their leaves anyway!!
> Your outfit sound perfect, little Mrs Santa!! Enjoy!


Did you know that it is legal to put excess rubbish etc, in somebody else's bin after sundown; if it doesn't fit in your bin! 😲😲😲 Just don't get caught! 😈😈😈😈


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hello everyone. We had a very wet day yesterday, but get to dry out a bit today before more rain comes the rest of the week. I'm off this afternoon to see a play my young friend's younger daughter (8 year old) is in at their church. I'm taking a friend along to see it with me. Should be fun!  Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you lots!  xxxooo


I love watching kids Plays, the children get so excited, and try very hard to get everything right, often while trying to find parents and/or grandparents in the audience.DH and I have been to two children's School Variety nights, at two different schools, and they were both well done. On Wednesday afternoon, we have Miss C's school play, and I am quite looking forward to that.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Feel better soon x


Thanks Lifeline, I am much better than I was on Saturday, but not quite fully recovered yet, but it won't take too much longer. 👍👍👍


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hope you enjoy it! Liv, who is also 8, has her show at school on Wednesday so we shall be there, cheering her on, just to embarrass her!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


That would be just what she would expect, from her whacky family, wouldn't it? 😊😊😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

And now to try and add some photos of the dynamic duo, from their party


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

And now to try and add some photos of the dynamic duo, from their party


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> And now to try and add some photos of the dynamic duo, from their party


They are so beautiful, Judi!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> They are so beautiful, Judi!


Thanks Pam, I just tried to put on the labels, which I forgot to do when I posted them. I will try to add the labels in another way. They had a wonderful time, and there was just enough kids for them not to be overwhelmed, and for the entire party they were just so happy. 😊


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> And now to try and add some photos of the dynamic duo, from their party


Lovrly photos snd beautiful girls - all of them! Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a damp and grey Surrey, it is still mild though. 

Creativd Chaoos this morning and then off to sing somd carols and old time songs at a local nursing home.

Hope everyone is having a good week. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

***************HAPPY HUNAKKH*************


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> At the Royal Marines concert on Friday one of the girls, with a lovely voice, sang 'Let it Go' I nearly screamed! I've heard it far too often.


I didn't like the film but still love the song and have been known to sing it at the top of my voice in my sewing room if it comes on the radio!! I often wonder why people in the street run past my house!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, its sunny and calm here now. A beautiful morning. I'm off to S and B today. Everyone enjoy their day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> 😄😄😄😄😄😄 ......... and how do you know she didn't mean the other type of electric chair! 😎😎😎😎😎😎


Haha, in that case, I might be able to take it off her hands when she's finished with it!!
:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> We saw that on our news, as well as other disastrous events around the world. I did see one good news item on TV this morning! It is a Brit who did his research first, then followed th process of meetings and arrangements, until he finally had a tribal meeting with all the different tribes, involved with growing poppies in Afganistan. The gist of this is that he has set up a project "Grow for Peace", and replaces the poppy crop with pomegranate plants. The people involved in this are now making more than they were, when they were growing the poppies, and they are also getting their lives back together.


Great story and good to know there are still good people around in the world!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> If the babe is born in the colder months, a lace shawl should be fine, because there will be another blanket, or sheet, between bub and shawl, but there are some really beautiful shawls, or small blankets, that are not lacy, but have some very pretty, more solid designs on them, similar to the blankets I made for the twins.
> 
> If you have an encyclopaedia of knitting stitches, you could choose a pattern that you like (and possibly not known by all & sundry), and make a very unique blanket for this little Bub!
> 
> Do the rest of us know about this babe officially yet? 😉😉


Well, not officially, no but I think the idea was to keep it from other members of the family who might mention it on Facebook, then, if it goes wrong, so traumatic to have to tell everyone, so not on Facebook Judi, ok?! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:



> And now to try and add some photos of the dynamic duo, from their party


gorgeous photos judi. thankss for letting us see them


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Did you know that it is legal to put excess rubbish etc, in somebody else's bin after sundown; if it doesn't fit in your bin! 😲😲😲 Just don't get caught! 😈😈😈😈


No, I didn't know that! Forgot about it last night so it will fester in the shed for at least another week!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Judi, those babies are just beautiful and so pretty in their party dresses. I wish them both a belated Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> ***************HAPPY HUNAKKH*************


Mazel Tov!!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Everyone seem busy getting ready for their day, I've nothing on today so will try and get another jacket ready for Sunday. Have to go and pick up a table I am borrowing for it tomorrow. There are a lot of Christmas fairs around at the moment but with small villages around everyone goes to them so I will see how it goes on Sunday and will then ring the SA to see if they will come and pick what is left up. Hopefully as they are all new items they will want to distribute them before Christmas.
It is lovely and calm here today and not too cold, actually for December it is remarkably warm. Back to my knitting, have got dinner ready, home made ostrich burgers, fired onions, mash and runner beans. I love runner beans and could eat them every day. See you all later, enjoy your day. Barny


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Everyone seem busy getting ready for their day, I've nothing on today so will try and get another jacket ready for Sunday. Have to go and pick up a table I am borrowing for it tomorrow. There are a lot of Christmas fairs around at the moment but with small villages around everyone goes to them so I will see how it goes on Sunday and will then ring the SA to see if they will come and pick what is left up. Hopefully as they are all new items they will want to distribute them before Christmas.
> It is lovely and calm here today and not too cold, actually for December it is remarkably warm. Back to my knitting, have got dinner ready, home made ostrich burgers, fired onions, mash and runner beans. I love runner beans and could eat them every day. See you all later, enjoy your day. Barny


I am off to a Zumba ladies lunch shortly, to be held in a pub! Sadly, my best Zumba buddy has just rung to tell me she is too poorly with a bad cold, I wish her well! Enjoy your day Barny, dinner sounds gorgeous, as usual, you put me to shame cos I just go and rummage in the freezer!!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> They are so beautiful, Judi!


They certainly are! Gorgeous babies.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> At the Royal Marines concert on Friday one of the girls, with a lovely voice, sang 'Let it Go' I nearly screamed! I've heard it far too often.


I think I would have screamed too! I hope you enjoyed the concert despite that?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> And now to try and add some photos of the dynamic duo, from their party


So cute, looks like they enjoyed their very special day! X


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Oh yes l added a load of sugar. Had the fruit with merkngue, ice cream snd sour cream.👍💜


Sound delicious!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I don't particularly dri k dpirits, but a little of this is ok. Going to try it with other soft fruits next year.


Dd made black current vodka last year with berries we picked, she said it was wonderful, I never even got s sniff & I picked the fruit!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I don't like hin, can't stand the smell but l like damsons, perhaps I'll try it next year, my friend has a damson tree. X


I like gin.........


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I think I would have screamed too! I hope you enjoyed the concert despite that?


Oh yes!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Just got back from nursery pick-up. Feeling tired as I was up at 5am. Had to go to my DD's & have the boys & get them to school by 8.45. My DD has gone with her sister to take Little O for his ear operation, he had to be there by 7am. Poor little thing was very surprised to be going out in the dark, wearing his PJs! I will be so pleased when it's over I don't like my babies poorly.
Have a good afternoon everyone. I just looked & my GS is asleep, tiring work going to nursery! Looks like a quiet hour for me! &#128512;


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Mazel Tov!!! xxx


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just got back from nursery pick-up. Feeling tired as I was up at 5am. Had to go to my DD's & have the boys & get them to school by 8.45. My DD has gone with her sister to take Little O for his ear operation, he had to be there by 7am. Poor little thing was very surprised to be going out in the dark, wearing his PJs! I will be so pleased when it's over I don't like my babies poorly.
> Have a good afternoon everyone. I just looked & my GS is asleep, tiring work going to nursery! Looks like a quiet hour for me! 😀


Hope everything goes ok for him.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hope everything goes ok for him.


I hope so, too, Chris.

Had a wonderful time at the play yesterday afternoon. My friend's daughter was one of only a few children in the play and she had a great solo part which she did very well. I was impressed.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls Ive been to s and B. Someone brought my raffle prize to me that I won last week. Its a proper bag with thorntons choccolates, maltesers and cadbury dairy milk. The bag itself is a nice craft bag. I'm going to give it to the over 60's for our chocolate raffle. I dont know if its on tomorrow. No one seems to know. 

Marg didnt go today as she was having a "domestic" with her DH over the bathroom!!!! Their toilet isd leaking so they were going out to get a new one. It was someones birthday at s and b so there was choc cake and choc biscuits...We had a laugh because poor marg is addicted to choc and wasnt there. We sent her 2 photos of what she was missing while she walked round the toilet shops just to keep her happy......Its all in fun, we just have a warped sense of humour.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Mazel Tov!!! xxx


what she said :shock:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just got back from nursery pick-up. Feeling tired as I was up at 5am. Had to go to my DD's & have the boys & get them to school by 8.45. My DD has gone with her sister to take Little O for his ear operation, he had to be there by 7am. Poor little thing was very surprised to be going out in the dark, wearing his PJs! I will be so pleased when it's over I don't like my babies poorly.
> Have a good afternoon everyone. I just looked & my GS is asleep, tiring work going to nursery! Looks like a quiet hour for me! 😀


Hooe everything goes well Chrissy


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Everyone seem busy getting ready for their day, I've nothing on today so will try and get another jacket ready for Sunday. Have to go and pick up a table I am borrowing for it tomorrow. There are a lot of Christmas fairs around at the moment but with small villages around everyone goes to them so I will see how it goes on Sunday and will then ring the SA to see if they will come and pick what is left up. Hopefully as they are all new items they will want to distribute them before Christmas.
> It is lovely and calm here today and not too cold, actually for December it is remarkably warm. Back to my knitting, have got dinner ready, home made ostrich burgers, fired onions, mash and runner beans. I love runner beans and could eat them every day. See you all later, enjoy your day. Barny


Ok, no one else asked, so I'm going to be the silly one, what are ostrich burgers? Hope your day went well, I've been making Christmas decorations with my class :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hope everything goes ok for him.


From me too xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls Ive been to s and B. Someone brought my raffle prize to me that I won last week. Its a proper bag with thorntons choccolates, maltesers and cadbury dairy milk. The bag itself is a nice craft bag. I'm going to give it to the over 60's for our chocolate raffle. I dont know if its on tomorrow. No one seems to know.
> 
> Marg didnt go today as she was having a "domestic" with her DH over the bathroom!!!! Their toilet isd leaking so they were going out to get a new one. It was someones birthday at s and b so there was choc cake and choc biscuits...We had a laugh because poor marg is addicted to choc and wasnt there. We sent her 2 photos of what she was missing while she walked round the toilet shops just to keep her happy......Its all in fun, we just have a warped sense of humour.


Great prize, I don't know how you can give it away again


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just got back from nursery pick-up. Feeling tired as I was up at 5am. Had to go to my DD's & have the boys & get them to school by 8.45. My DD has gone with her sister to take Little O for his ear operation, he had to be there by 7am. Poor little thing was very surprised to be going out in the dark, wearing his PJs! I will be so pleased when it's over I don't like my babies poorly.
> Have a good afternoon everyone. I just looked & my GS is asleep, tiring work going to nursery! Looks like a quiet hour for me! 😀


Every thing crossed for a good outcome to that op, let us know how he gets on?!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Ok, no one else asked, so I'm going to be the silly one, what are ostrich burgers? Hope your day went well, I've been making Christmas decorations with my class :-D


Ok, just a wild guess here but I suspect they are burgers made from ostrich meat??! Not for me just at the moment, thanks!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just back from my Zumba lunch, had a great time except I was expecting a hot lunch, like last year and it was a cold buffet. However, the wine was delicious and the company sublime so I am a happy, slightly sozzled, bunny!! xxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just back from my Zumba lunch, had a great time except I was expecting a hot lunch, like last year and it was a cold buffet. However, the wine was delicious and the company sublime so I am a happy, slightly sozzled, bunny!! xxxxx


You must be feeling slightly cheated  
Glad you enjoyed the wine


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> You must be feeling slightly cheated
> Glad you enjoyed the wine


Mmmmm, no dessert either and I was really craving a mince pie!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening girls, back from a lovely time singing at a local nursing home. We must hve been good as they have asked us back.

Catch you later as I have to go and feed Mr. P and have a glass or three of wine.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening girls, back from a lovely time singing at a local nursing home. We must hve been good as they have asked us back.
> 
> Catch you later as I have to go and feed Mr. P and have a glass or three of wine.


You all looked lovely and so glad you were appreciated, go girls!!!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening girls, back from a lovely time singing at a local nursing home. We must hve been good as they have asked us back.
> 
> Catch you later as I have to go and feed Mr. P and have a glass or three of wine.


and so smart! Well done ladies.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been watching the evening news and feel so sorry for the flooded victims in cumbria. They must be sickened.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Ok, no one else asked, so I'm going to be the silly one, what are ostrich burgers? Hope your day went well, I've been making Christmas decorations with my class :-D


rebecca I didnt dare ask...you are so brave....I dont believe its ostriches nor would you buy them from iceland....you brave girl.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening girls, back from a lovely time singing at a local nursing home. We must hve been good as they have asked us back.
> 
> Catch you later as I have to go and feed Mr. P and have a glass or three of wine.


well done purple. You all look lovely, and I suspect you had something to do with the scarves? especially the colour.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> well done purple. You all look lovely, and I suspect you had something to do with the scarves? especially the colour.


Thank you, l actually left the choice of colour for the scarves to the others and that's what they came up with. 👍💜🍷😊xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, l actually left the choice of colour for the scarves to the others and that's what they came up with. 👍💜🍷😊xx


But only because they knew you wouldn't wear anything else!! :lol: :lol: :lol: You look very nice in the white blouse!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> But only because they knew you wouldn't wear anything else!! :lol: :lol: :lol: You look very nice in the white blouse!!


Thank you, even had a white bra and cami top, but purple knickers!👍👍💜💜


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls Ive been to s and B. Someone brought my raffle prize to me that I won last week. Its a proper bag with thorntons choccolates, maltesers and cadbury dairy milk. The bag itself is a nice craft bag. I'm going to give it to the over 60's for our chocolate raffle. I dont know if its on tomorrow. No one seems to know.
> 
> Marg didnt go today as she was having a "domestic" with her DH over the bathroom!!!! Their toilet isd leaking so they were going out to get a new one. It was someones birthday at s and b so there was choc cake and choc biscuits...We had a laugh because poor marg is addicted to choc and wasnt there. We sent her 2 photos of what she was missing while she walked round the toilet shops just to keep her happy......Its all in fun, we just have a warped sense of humour.


Your raffle winnings sounds yummy! Sorry Marg had to miss out while looking at toilets. Rather be doing anything but that!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> You must be feeling slightly cheated
> Glad you enjoyed the wine


From me, too, Londy. And no dessert? That's a travesty especially for a holiday lunch!  Hope the wine was good!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening girls, back from a lovely time singing at a local nursing home. We must hve been good as they have asked us back.
> 
> Catch you later as I have to go and feed Mr. P and have a glass or three of wine.


What a great photo of all you lovely ladies. So glad it all went well. You deserve at least a glass or three!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been watching the evening news and feel so sorry for the flooded victims in cumbria. They must be sickened.


It was on our national news here last night and it looks absolutely terrible. We're getting a lot of rain this week and they are expecting flooding later in the week in some areas -- thankfully not where we live!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, even had a white bra and cami top, but purple knickers!👍👍💜💜


Oooh, TMI!!!  Great that they picked your color!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

As mentioned earlier, we are having another downpour today (and expecting winds to kick up tonight into tomorrow with continuing rain). Miserable weather to be out in. I did manage to get my Christmas cards taken care of this morning and popped them into the mail. Phew, one task out of the way.  Hope you are all doing well and having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you lots! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I am off to a Zumba ladies lunch shortly, to be held in a pub! Sadly, my best Zumba buddy has just rung to tell me she is too poorly with a bad cold, I wish her well! Enjoy your day Barny, dinner sounds gorgeous, as usual, you put me to shame cos I just go and rummage in the freezer!!! xxx


I have a feeling you might be closer to shops than I am so can slip out and something if you haven't got it. Unfortunately I am miles from a local shop. At least it keeps my mind working, planning what to eat the next day.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Ok, no one else asked, so I'm going to be the silly one, what are ostrich burgers? Hope your day went well, I've been making Christmas decorations with my class :-D


Well I bought some ostrich steaks but found that they were pre-cooked, have had them like that before and didn't enjoy them so minced them up added some onions, salt, pepper and cayenne pepper and a beaten egg made them into burger shapes and fried them. Quite tasty they were too.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening girls, back from a lovely time singing at a local nursing home. We must hve been good as they have asked us back.
> 
> Catch you later as I have to go and feed Mr. P and have a glass or three of wine.


You all look very smart. :thumbup:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been watching the evening news and feel so sorry for the flooded victims in cumbria. They must be sickened.


Have heard from a friend in Cumbria where we lived, our village was flooded a bit, one person had to be evacuated and the pub was flooded, have not heard from anyone else.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I bought some ostrich steaks but found that they were pre-cooked, have had them like that before and didn't enjoy them so minced them up added some onions, salt, pepper and cayenne pepper and a beaten egg made them into burger shapes and fried them. Quite tasty they were too.


That actually sounds really yummy!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> rebecca I didnt dare ask...you are so brave....I dont believe its ostriches nor would you buy them from iceland....you brave girl.


We had fresh ostrich in NZ, it was delicious, but it seems to have to be pre-cooked to be imported.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> As mentioned earlier, we are having another downpour today (and expecting winds to kick up tonight into tomorrow with continuing rain). Miserable weather to be out in. I did manage to get my Christmas cards taken care of this morning and popped them into the mail. Phew, one task out of the way.  Hope you are all doing well and having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you lots! xxxooo


We've actually had quite a decent day today, quite warm, blue skies and we saw something I think is called the sun this afternoon. more rain forecast tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We've actually had quite a decent day today, quite warm, blue skies and we saw something I think is called the sun this afternoon. more rain forecast tomorrow.


Glad you had a nice day. You definitely deserve it after the days you've been having.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Mmmmm, no dessert either and I was really craving a mince pie!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Definitely cheated, no dessert at a Christmas lunch...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and so smart! Well done ladies.


Agree :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I bought some ostrich steaks but found that they were pre-cooked, have had them like that before and didn't enjoy them so minced them up added some onions, salt, pepper and cayenne pepper and a beaten egg made them into burger shapes and fried them. Quite tasty they were too.


Thanks, so really was ostrich :?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Thanks, so really was ostrich :?


Oh yes.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lovrly photos snd beautiful girls - all of them! Xx


Thanks Purple, the Dynamic Duo had a ball, they just loved the open space of the hall.xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'm making a blanket for a dolly, using up lots of scraps of pinky colours, not sure how big to make it though?


I am just making it about the size of a hand towel, if that helps!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> "But I've got you, Mom!!" :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes that's his reply! :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I did the same with a reel of metallic silver thread this afternoon, I have searched my room from end to end and can't find it anywhere, do you think it's with your circulars?!! :lol:


I think so because I still have not found them they were in my lap for cryin' out loud they must of grown feet and wander off to meet your thread and didn't even check if I wanted to come to!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oh yes l added a load of sugar. Had the fruit with merkngue, ice cream snd sour cream.👍💜


That sounds really good!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Did you know that it is legal to put excess rubbish etc, in somebody else's bin after sundown; if it doesn't fit in your bin! 😲😲😲 Just don't get caught! 😈😈😈😈


I put a piece of junk mail in my MIL's trash one time when I stopped to talk to her before coming back in and I got a bill from her trash company because of it, I told them they had to be joking and I did not pay them as my MIL called them too.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> And now to try and add some photos of the dynamic duo, from their party


So cute!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening girls, back from a lovely time singing at a local nursing home. We must hve been good as they have asked us back.
> 
> Catch you later as I have to go and feed Mr. P and have a glass or three of wine.


I love this picture! Have a glass or three for me too!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I didn't like the film but still love the song and have been known to sing it at the top of my voice in my sewing room if it comes on the radio!! I often wonder why people in the street run past my house!!


They have just remembered that they had a very important appointment, theat they were running very late for. They really weren't running because of the singing sounds coming from your sewing room! :shock: :shock: :shock: 😆😆😆😆


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I think I am going to go and make some cookies before the game starts and maybe have some Kahlua with it!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Today started out foggy and stayed that way. I spent 10 hours at work today and have some more to do this evening to be ready for tomorrow's meetings. We're right in the middle of all the "testing" for the new payroll so quite a bit of review work right now. It should ease up next week again.

Happy birthday to the awesome duo and love the photo of the singing group. Praying for all those who live in the flooded area; we've been very close to something like that and have relatives who went through it with Katrina; and it's a horrible thing to endure.

Love to all -- I try to keep caught up, but getting kind of behind right now.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have just cleared a huge pile of leaves from somebody else's trees (we don't have any trees!) which had stacked themselves up against my back gate. We now have to pay for organic refuse to be removed but we declined so I may wait till dark then put them in somebody's bin, maybe they were their leaves anyway!!
> Your outfit sound perfect, little Mrs Santa!! Enjoy!


People have put garbage by my garage which worries me because kids could set the stuff afire and there goes my garage. I'd do as you did. My knee ismhurtingmso,bad I can't think. Doctor must be mad I didn't take his meds and ive gotten no call. I went to the victorian,party tho I hurt because I didnt want to offend the hostess. She provides the main food even caviar and guests bring wine, desert or appetizers tho she doesn't ask we do. I picked up a cake on my way and hurt so much I stared at the self check out machine which ive done hundreds of times and a sweet lady thought I was senile and helped me 
so kindly. Bless her. After the party which I sat thru and chatted best I could, I had to pick son up at the train. The fog was terrible.couldnt see the road. One place I wondered if I'd gone off the on ramp. All I could see was about a foot of line at the lane so I went slow. Crossed the river and it was somewhat better. At least I could make out the ground. Today I went to the store that gave us $90 in store bucks which I'd forgotten was due yesterday even tho i hurt a lot. The manager said there was a 10 day grace period.. Son had an important test today. I'm praying he does well. I had emailed two friends about dinner and they suggested Monday today I thought. So I asked another friend and then found out the Monday they suggested in the email is next week so we straightend it out. I've not finished the mittens for the grab bag because of my anxiety and pain and that dinner is Wednesday.lovely restaurant beautiful decorations. I have a pretty candy dish if I don't finish the mittens. I'm sure the snowflake pattern is a bit off. Tv has a tribute to frank Sinatra. Was he popular in your areas. I'm going to try to finish the mittens now. Thanks for reading this. I went a bit long.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, not officially, no but I think the idea was to keep it from other members of the family who might mention it on Facebook, then, if it goes wrong, so traumatic to have to tell everyone, so not on Facebook Judi, ok?! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I don't mention anything that important anywhere, let alone on Facebook. Generally the only things I mention on that platform, is fairly trivial. Not a place to place serious things on, IMHO! 😲😲😲😲😲😲😲


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> gorgeous photos judi. thankss for letting us see them


Thanks Susan, it was wonderful to see them enjoying themselves.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Judi, those babies are just beautiful and so pretty in their party dresses. I wish them both a belated Happy Birthday!!!


Thanks June, they were extra cute on Saturday 😀😀😀😀


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> They certainly are! Gorgeous babies.


Thanks Saxy


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> So cute, looks like they enjoyed their very special day! X


They did, they crawled, and toddled all over the place, and I think they played on everything. Little Miss B even had a go at throwing a ball into the hoop, but when the ball didn't reach the hoop, she yelled at it, just to show that she wasn't very happy with the ball!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening girls, back from a lovely time singing at a local nursing home. We must hve been good as they have asked us back.
> 
> Catch you later as I have to go and feed Mr. P and have a glass or three of wine.


A very well presented group!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I put a piece of junk mail in my MIL's trash one time when I stopped to talk to her before coming back in and I got a bill from her trash company because of it, I told them they had to be joking and I did not pay them as my MIL called them too.


That is just ridiculous, the comment I made is actually tongue in cheek, but most people don't mind that happening, as long as it can be reciprocated.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> So cute!


Thanks Binky xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> People have put garbage by my garage which worries me because kids could set the stuff afire and there goes my garage. I'd do as you did. My knee ismhurtingmso,bad I can't think. Doctor must be mad I didn't take his meds and ive gotten no call. I went to the victorian,party tho I hurt because I didnt want to offend the hostess. She provides the main food even caviar and guests bring wine, desert or appetizers tho she doesn't ask we do. I picked up a cake on my way and hurt so much I stared at the self check out machine which ive done hundreds of times and a sweet lady thought I was senile and helped me
> so kindly. Bless her. After the party which I sat thru and chatted best I could, I had to pick son up at the train. The fog was terrible.couldnt see the road. One place I wondered if I'd gone off the on ramp. All I could see was about a foot of line at the lane so I went slow. Crossed the river and it was somewhat better. At least I could make out the ground. Today I went to the store that gave us $90 in store bucks which I'd forgotten was due yesterday even tho i hurt a lot. The manager said there was a 10 day grace period.. Son had an important test today. I'm praying he does well. I had emailed two friends about dinner and they suggested Monday today I thought. So I asked another friend and then found out the Monday they suggested in the email is next week so we straightend it out. I've not finished the mittens for the grab bag because of my anxiety and pain and that dinner is Wednesday.lovely restaurant beautiful decorations. I have a pretty candy dish if I don't finish the mittens. I'm sure the snowflake pattern is a bit off. Tv has a tribute to frank Sinatra. Was he popular in your areas. I'm going to try to finish the mittens now. Thanks for reading this. I went a bit long.


Jolly, there is no minimum, or maximum, length for posting. Sometimes one has a lot to say, and sometimes we don't have very much to say. So if you want to say a lot, that is ok! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Today started out foggy and stayed that way. I spent 10 hours at work today and have some more to do this evening to be ready for tomorrow's meetings. We're right in the middle of all the "testing" for the new payroll so quite a bit of review work right now. It should ease up next week again.
> 
> Happy birthday to the awesome duo and love the photo of the singing group. Praying for all those who live in the flooded area; we've been very close to something like that and have relatives who went through it with Katrina; and it's a horrible thing to endure.
> 
> Love to all -- I try to keep caught up, but getting kind of behind right now.


My word Rookie, you do sound busy. Hope it does quieten down for you in the run up to Christmas. Lots of love and hugs. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> People have put garbage by my garage which worries me because kids could set the stuff afire and there goes my garage. I'd do as you did. My knee ismhurtingmso,bad I can't think. Doctor must be mad I didn't take his meds and ive gotten no call. I went to the victorian,party tho I hurt because I didnt want to offend the hostess. She provides the main food even caviar and guests bring wine, desert or appetizers tho she doesn't ask we do. I picked up a cake on my way and hurt so much I stared at the self check out machine which ive done hundreds of times and a sweet lady thought I was senile and helped me
> so kindly. Bless her. After the party which I sat thru and chatted best I could, I had to pick son up at the train. The fog was terrible.couldnt see the road. One place I wondered if I'd gone off the on ramp. All I could see was about a foot of line at the lane so I went slow. Crossed the river and it was somewhat better. At least I could make out the ground. Today I went to the store that gave us $90 in store bucks which I'd forgotten was due yesterday even tho i hurt a lot. The manager said there was a 10 day grace period.. Son had an important test today. I'm praying he does well. I had emailed two friends about dinner and they suggested Monday today I thought. So I asked another friend and then found out the Monday they suggested in the email is next week so we straightend it out. I've not finished the mittens for the grab bag because of my anxiety and pain and that dinner is Wednesday.lovely restaurant beautiful decorations. I have a pretty candy dish if I don't finish the mittens. I'm sure the snowflake pattern is a bit off. Tv has a tribute to frank Sinatra. Was he popular in your areas. I'm going to try to finish the mittens now. Thanks for reading this. I went a bit long.


Hi Polly I love the sound of your Victorian party. Hope you knee feels better soon, I'm waiting for the xray results of my hips and neck, the doctor says that is arthritis.I think you are very brave driving in fog. I would never do it. Love and hugs xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good mornnig from rainy Surrey. I've got a fairly lazy day today. I shall go to the shops this morning and get the final Christmas presents and a bit of food. Then this afternoon I am going to my next door neighbour for coffee and mincpies with my DDs old French teacher.

I actually started knitting last night. Thought I would make some twiddle muffs for the home we sang at yesterday. It's a good way to use up the scrappy bits of left over wool and doesn't take too much concerntration.

Rebecca hope the end of term goes well with lots of songs and glitter. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. I could have had more sleep again. Dont know if over 60's is on today. Havent had a phone call to say otherwise.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Morning everyone from a fairly bright and sunny Wales, not sure if it will last but will enjoy it while I can. Easy dinner today. All-in-one roast lamb. Stick all the veg. in the roasting tin, some oil, lamb on top, chuck it in the oven 'til it's done. Voila. 
One sleeve to sew and and button borders to knit on my jacket so should be able to get another one finished by Sunday. See you later. Barny


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning everyone from a fairly bright and sunny Wales, not sure if it will last but will enjoy it while I can. Easy dinner today. All-in-one roast lamb. Stick all the veg. in the roasting tin, some oil, lamb on top, chuck it in the oven 'til it's done. Voila.
> One sleeve to sew and and button borders to knit on my jacket so should be able to get another one finished by Sunday. See you later. Barny


Barny I wish I had a quarter of your energy. You make me feel so guilty. I just want to sleep all the time. I admire you. (I still coulkdnt eat ostritch though) :shock: somehow its not so bad to eat chicken.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> From me, too, Londy. And no dessert? That's a travesty especially for a holiday lunch!  Hope the wine was good!  xxxooo


Oh yes, nice cold bottle of White Zinfandel, my favourite!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> As mentioned earlier, we are having another downpour today (and expecting winds to kick up tonight into tomorrow with continuing rain). Miserable weather to be out in. I did manage to get my Christmas cards taken care of this morning and popped them into the mail. Phew, one task out of the way.  Hope you are all doing well and having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you lots! xxxooo


That's my task for today, getting the cards sorted but I have to fit it around my final dental appointment for this crown that seems to have gone on forever! Don't know what's going on with the weather everywhere at the moment but I hope it doesn't get in your way too much! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Barny I wish I had a quarter of your energy. You make me feel so guilty. I just want to sleep all the time. I admire you. (I still coulkdnt eat ostritch though) :shock: somehow its not so bad to eat chicken.


Believe me I am not at all energetic. Knitting is a good excuse to sit in my chair for hours. Update from my previous entry, it is now raining. :thumbdown:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I have a feeling you might be closer to shops than I am so can slip out and something if you haven't got it. Unfortunately I am miles from a local shop. At least it keeps my mind working, planning what to eat the next day.


You are absolutely right Barny, Morrisons just up the road and a choice of about another 5 big supermarkets maybe 15 minutes drive away! Oh, how I love living in suburban London - but appreciate what you have too!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Purple, the Dynamic Duo had a ball, they just loved the open space of the hall.xxxx


I am taking the gks to a one-year-old's party on Saturday, oh, what fun! However, I hear there is a chocolate fountain, and candy floss machine and a popcorn maker!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I think so because I still have not found them they were in my lap for cryin' out loud they must of grown feet and wander off to meet your thread and didn't even check if I wanted to come to!


I think they've eloped to the Bahamas to get married because I STILL can't find my thread, in spite of tidying my room from top to bottom (it kinda needed it though! :x :x :x )


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> They have just remembered that they had a very important appointment, theat they were running very late for. They really weren't running because of the singing sounds coming from your sewing room! :shock: :shock: :shock: 😆😆😆😆


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Today started out foggy and stayed that way. I spent 10 hours at work today and have some more to do this evening to be ready for tomorrow's meetings. We're right in the middle of all the "testing" for the new payroll so quite a bit of review work right now. It should ease up next week again.
> 
> Happy birthday to the awesome duo and love the photo of the singing group. Praying for all those who live in the flooded area; we've been very close to something like that and have relatives who went through it with Katrina; and it's a horrible thing to endure.
> 
> Love to all -- I try to keep caught up, but getting kind of behind right now.


Good to see you dear, we miss you and are always glad when you can drop by! Take care and don't work too hard! Love ya! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> You are absolutely right Barny, Morrisons just up the road and a choice of about another 5 big supermarkets maybe 15 minutes drive away! Oh, how I love living in suburban London - but appreciate what you have too!!


I grew up in a city and yes it was very convenient having all the big shops close to, but after nearly 30 years living in various rural areas cannot stand being stuck in the city. Cannot stand the traffic, noise and crowds of people. But each to his own. Quite a few people think we are barmy living where we do, but for now it suits us. Will probably move closer to civilisation when we get older or can't manage the garden any more.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Polly, lovely to hear from you and so sorry you are in so much pain, I really hope you can get help with that very soon. Yes Frankie was very popular over here well into the 60s and 70s, when he had hits with new York, New York and My Way - which has become a very popular funeral song over here!! Hang in there girl, this bad time will pass! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I don't mention anything that important anywhere, let alone on Facebook. Generally the only things I mention on that platform, is fairly trivial. Not a place to place serious things on, IMHO! 😲😲😲😲😲😲😲


Same here! But things can be too trivial, I have unfollowed 'friends' who like to show pics of their dinner or of them at last night's party, roaring drunk, not my scene at all!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I grew up in a city and yes it was very convenient having all the big shops close to, but after nearly 30 years living in various rural areas cannot stand being stuck in the city. Cannot stand the traffic, noise and crowds of people. But each to his own. Quite a few people think we are barmy living where we do, but for now it suits us. Will probably move closer to civilisation when we get older or can't manage the garden any more.


Barmy Barny?! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am ET and 3'C (37'F). Forecasters are saying we are going to have a green Christmas.
I've been sneezing my head off. But I finished the socks for mum's guy. I'm now knitting some mitts for one of my co-worker's grandson. Little guy can't wear wool, but she found some nice soft polyester yarn that we are going to try. She also wants a cord connecting the mitts, which you can't find anymore.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I am taking the gks to a one-year-old's party on Saturday, oh, what fun! However, I hear there is a chocolate fountain, and candy floss machine and a popcorn maker!!


That sounds like it is going to be very messy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's my task for today, getting the cards sorted but I have to fit it around my final dental appointment for this crown that seems to have gone on forever! Don't know what's going on with the weather everywhere at the moment but I hope it doesn't get in your way too much! xxx


I hope your dental appointment goes without incident. I lost all my addresses when my hard drive crashed. So I won't be sending cards this year. I thought I had them all copied to paper, but I was wrong.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Barny I wish I had a quarter of your energy. You make me feel so guilty. I just want to sleep all the time. I admire you. (I still coulkdnt eat ostritch though) :shock: somehow its not so bad to eat chicken.


We have a new burger place near work that has ostrich burgers.
http://www.wildburger.ca/index_htm_files/Wild_Burger_Whitby_Menu_OPT.pdf
I haven't tried them yet, but several people from work have.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I could have had more sleep again. Dont know if over 60's is on today. Havent had a phone call to say otherwise.


I only got about 4 hours sleep last night. Bella-kitty decided it was the right night to pester me. Tonight is Knit NIght. I may get DD to drive. I need an intravenous hookup for caffeine.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> They did, they crawled, and toddled all over the place, and I think they played on everything. Little Miss B even had a go at throwing a ball into the hoop, but when the ball didn't reach the hoop, she yelled at it, just to show that she wasn't very happy with the ball!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> People have put garbage by my garage which worries me because kids could set the stuff afire and there goes my garage. I'd do as you did. My knee ismhurtingmso,bad I can't think. Doctor must be mad I didn't take his meds and ive gotten no call. I went to the victorian,party tho I hurt because I didnt want to offend the hostess. She provides the main food even caviar and guests bring wine, desert or appetizers tho she doesn't ask we do. I picked up a cake on my way and hurt so much I stared at the self check out machine which ive done hundreds of times and a sweet lady thought I was senile and helped me
> so kindly. Bless her. After the party which I sat thru and chatted best I could, I had to pick son up at the train. The fog was terrible.couldnt see the road. One place I wondered if I'd gone off the on ramp. All I could see was about a foot of line at the lane so I went slow. Crossed the river and it was somewhat better. At least I could make out the ground. Today I went to the store that gave us $90 in store bucks which I'd forgotten was due yesterday even tho i hurt a lot. The manager said there was a 10 day grace period.. Son had an important test today. I'm praying he does well. I had emailed two friends about dinner and they suggested Monday today I thought. So I asked another friend and then found out the Monday they suggested in the email is next week so we straightend it out. I've not finished the mittens for the grab bag because of my anxiety and pain and that dinner is Wednesday.lovely restaurant beautiful decorations. I have a pretty candy dish if I don't finish the mittens. I'm sure the snowflake pattern is a bit off. Tv has a tribute to frank Sinatra. Was he popular in your areas. I'm going to try to finish the mittens now. Thanks for reading this. I went a bit long.


I live close to Lake Ontario, so fog in the spring and fall is going to happen. Going slow is the only way to handle it, and hoping that everyone around you is also going slow.
I hope your knee starts behaving soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Today started out foggy and stayed that way. I spent 10 hours at work today and have some more to do this evening to be ready for tomorrow's meetings. We're right in the middle of all the "testing" for the new payroll so quite a bit of review work right now. It should ease up next week again.
> 
> Happy birthday to the awesome duo and love the photo of the singing group. Praying for all those who live in the flooded area; we've been very close to something like that and have relatives who went through it with Katrina; and it's a horrible thing to endure.
> 
> Love to all -- I try to keep caught up, but getting kind of behind right now.


Can you come to my work and show them how to do a project that quickly. Even our simple upgrades take months.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening girls, back from a lovely time singing at a local nursing home. We must hve been good as they have asked us back.
> 
> Catch you later as I have to go and feed Mr. P and have a glass or three of wine.


Nice looking group and the scarves are the right colour.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I have to get going. 
Xiang, I couldn't find the picture of the twins party. That would have been cute.
I really need a keyboard with this tablet.

Everyone have a good day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I am taking the gks to a one-year-old's party on Saturday, oh, what fun! However, I hear there is a chocolate fountain, and candy floss machine and a popcorn maker!!


Remember it's a childrens party and no pushing to the front of the queue for he chocolate machine xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am ET and 3'C (37'F). Forecasters are saying we are going to have a green Christmas.
> I've been sneezing my head off. But I finished the socks for mum's guy. I'm now knitting some mitts for one of my co-worker's grandson. Little guy can't wear wool, but she found some nice soft polyester yarn that we are going to try. She also wants a cord connecting the mitts, which you can't find anymore.


Knit an I cord in the same wool. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am ET and 3'C (37'F). Forecasters are saying we are going to have a green Christmas.
> I've been sneezing my head off. But I finished the socks for mum's guy. I'm now knitting some mitts for one of my co-worker's grandson. Little guy can't wear wool, but she found some nice soft polyester yarn that we are going to try. She also wants a cord connecting the mitts, which you can't find anymore.


Might be an allergy? Feel better soon! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I don't mention anything that important anywhere, let alone on Facebook. Generally the only things I mention on that platform, is fairly trivial. Not a place to place serious things on, IMHO! 😲😲😲😲😲😲😲


I absolutely agree with you there, Judi!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your dental appointment goes without incident. I lost all my addresses when my hard drive crashed. So I won't be sending cards this year. I thought I had them all copied to paper, but I was wrong.


Oh that's a bummer! I have my addresses spread through several address books, my phone and the laptop so there's every chance I will miss someone out!! The dentist was fine thanks!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning everyone from a fairly bright and sunny Wales, not sure if it will last but will enjoy it while I can. Easy dinner today. All-in-one roast lamb. Stick all the veg. in the roasting tin, some oil, lamb on top, chuck it in the oven 'til it's done. Voila.
> One sleeve to sew and and button borders to knit on my jacket so should be able to get another one finished by Sunday. See you later. Barny


Sounds like yummy meal, Barny. You can come cook for me anytime!  We've got very windy and rainy weather here today. Good day to stay in and knit!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's my task for today, getting the cards sorted but I have to fit it around my final dental appointment for this crown that seems to have gone on forever! Don't know what's going on with the weather everywhere at the moment but I hope it doesn't get in your way too much! xxx


I know - the weather seems very strange in many places. I hope your crown work goes well. I don't have much on that requires me to be outdoors until Thursday a.m., so other not getting my walks in, the weather isn't bothering me much.  xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is just ridiculous, the comment I made is actually tongue in cheek, but most people don't mind that happening, as long as it can be reciprocated.


I don't mind either, and that is what I thought that it was ridiculous, it is all going to the same place after all why should it matter which can it came out of.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You are absolutely right Barny, Morrisons just up the road and a choice of about another 5 big supermarkets maybe 15 minutes drive away! Oh, how I love living in suburban London - but appreciate what you have too!!


I feel exactly the same. We've got supermarkets all over the place, but I would so love the quieter life you've got, Barny! Would be nice to visit the cities and live in the country!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good to see you dear, we miss you and are always glad when you can drop by! Take care and don't work too hard! Love ya! xxxx


From me, too, Rookie!  xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think they've eloped to the Bahamas to get married because I STILL can't find my thread, in spite of tidying my room from top to bottom (it kinda needed it though! :x :x :x )


That's why it disappeared then to kick start a clean up, all your threads and materials had a pow wow and he decided to be the one to go..to the Bahamas...to marry my circulars that I still cannot find either.... :roll:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Same here! But things can be too trivial, I have unfollowed 'friends' who like to show pics of their dinner or of them at last night's party, roaring drunk, not my scene at all!!


I've done the same thing. Drives me nuts what some people post.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am ET and 3'C (37'F). Forecasters are saying we are going to have a green Christmas.
> I've been sneezing my head off. But I finished the socks for mum's guy. I'm now knitting some mitts for one of my co-worker's grandson. Little guy can't wear wool, but she found some nice soft polyester yarn that we are going to try. She also wants a cord connecting the mitts, which you can't find anymore.


I hope you're not getting a cold.  Good for you getting those socks finished. The mitts sound like a nice project. Stay warm. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Remember it's a childrens party and no pushing to the front of the queue for he chocolate machine xxxxxxx


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh that's a bummer! I have my addresses spread through several address books, my phone and the laptop so there's every chance I will miss someone out!! The dentist was fine thanks!


I seem to have my addresses all over the place, too. Glad the dentist went well.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> When I married my first hub he told me his mom loved to iron. She would sit in front of the tv and iron even his underwear and sheets. So I tiold him to invite her over to our house for more fun.


Mine and Binky's mom use to do the same thing , she said when she first married Dad that she ironed EVERYTHING .. the curtains , socks , sheets , jeans ... undies .. you name it .

Thankfully , she is sane now.

MJudi your tiny little babes looked so adorable !! I can't be;ieve how long it has been already ! i still have the fabric for their blankies in line to be cut and sewn  they may get them by the time they are 5 at this rate.

Bnky , i made caleigh a little blanket to fall asleep with in the car when she was little , she liked to hold it against her cheek  but i just used two of the fat quarters bought in a bundle ...

go to The Missouri Star self binding receiving blanket on youtube

cut one piece as big as possible but squared .. so the same all the way around .
and the next one 10 inches shorter . Use whole numbers of course.

so a 20 inch and a 10 inch piece of fabric and then follow the instructions on youtube. they turn out soooooo cute and they are perfect for baby dolls.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I am taking the gks to a one-year-old's party on Saturday, oh, what fun! However, I hear there is a chocolate fountain, and candy floss machine and a popcorn maker!!


Do you need some help to check out the chocolate fountain


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SO i have caught a bug or something. 

Fever , nausea , vomiting ... can't keep anything down . 

Binky , do you have a size 11 circulars ? 

I think all of your stuff missing climbed in my closet and then escaped through the attic and are now living free and lazy on some beach in the bahama's like you all said . 

And they took all my circulars with them ! 
i can only find three pairs and i know i have way way more than that.

Since my sewing room got shoved in a closet and turned into daughters room again i have lost quite a few items though .


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Do you need some help to check out the chocolate fountain


I so love the idea of a chocolate fountain ... they got one at the golden coral here ... and after watching different kids walk up and stick their dirty little hands in it i can never look at them the same again


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

time to lay back down ladies .

Love and hugs to you all 
from a distance because im sick !  


XOXOXO
Ang


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I seem to have my addresses all over the place, too. Glad the dentist went well.


Thanks Pam, I think maybe the crown is a little high, even though she ground it down quite a bit. I shall just see how I get on with it for a few days - it won't stop me eating though!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Do you need some help to check out the chocolate fountain


I might need your instructions on how to get the maximum amount of slurp!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> SO i have caught a bug or something.
> 
> Fever , nausea , vomiting ... can't keep anything down .
> 
> ...


So sorry you are sick again Ange. Take care of yourself and get over that really quickly, pretty please!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I so love the idea of a chocolate fountain ... they got one at the golden coral here ... and after watching different kids walk up and stick their dirty little hands in it i can never look at them the same again


Oh thanks for that love, you put me right off now - not really!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I feel exactly the same. We've got supermarkets all over the place, but I would so love the quieter life you've got, Barny! Would be nice to visit the cities and live in the country!


That is what I like about where I live just far enough out in the country for quiet but within 5 miles of a grocery store...mind you I don't do my major shopping at this one, the one I shop at is almost 20 miles away!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls the over 60's was on...I won,,,,,,$1 it should have been $2 but I had to share. hahaha to be honest there was 3 sharing but ine of the girls said she wasnt bothered.. Then I won 6 mincepies for DH n the raffle.

Marg rang me to tall me that the woman who lived next door to us a few years ago has died from lung cancer. Shes been poorly a long time. Somehow it always seems worse at Christmas time. +
++


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> SO i have caught a bug or something.
> 
> Fever , nausea , vomiting ... can't keep anything down .
> 
> ...


No, sadly I do not have an 11.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I am taking the gks to a one-year-old's party on Saturday, oh, what fun! However, I hear there is a chocolate fountain, and candy floss machine and a popcorn maker!!


better take some sicky bags with you :shock:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls the over 60's was on...I won,,,,,,$1 it should have been $2 but I had to share. hahaha to be honest there was 3 sharing but ine of the girls said she wasnt bothered.. Then I won 6 mincepies for DH n the raffle.
> 
> Marg rang me to tall me that the woman who lived next door to us a few years ago has died from lung cancer. Shes been poorly a long time. Somehow it always seems worse at Christmas time. +
> ++


Glad you won , your always a winner to me 

Sorry about the neighbor  
Hope she didn't suffer bless her.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> time to lay back down ladies .
> 
> Love and hugs to you all
> from a distance because im sick !
> ...


I love your new avatar!!!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> No, sadly I do not have an 11.


Omg ... a size neither of us has ... doth this warrent a trip to sophy's ?

You gotta wait till i can get up and not throw up ... :-(


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I love your new avatar!!!!


That was at your table on Thanksgiving


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> better take some sicky bags with you :shock:


I would be all excited about the cotton candy .. i could eat that stuff till i pass our from the sugar overload


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Omg ... a size neither of us has ... doth this warrent a trip to sophy's ?
> 
> You gotta wait till i can get up and not throw up ... :-(


Yeah maybe the New Year!!!


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-379018-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

